# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2009



## AnDré (1 Abr 2009 às 00:00)

*Para outras regiões, consulte os seguintes tópicos:*






 Litoral Norte
 Interior Norte e Centro
 Sul
 Açores e Madeira



*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2009 às 00:42)

Sim senhor! Precisão! 00:00!



Neste momento tenho 10,9ºC, completamente estagnados! O vento sopra fraco, a 5,7 km/h de N (360º), e a humidade encontra-se nos 65%

Pressão a 1016 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,7ºC


*Alguns Provérbios para este mês:*

_Abril frio e molhado, enche o celeiro e farta o gado.
Em Abril águas mil.
Inverno de Março e seca de Abril, deixam o lavrador a pedir.
Quando vem Março ventoso, Abril sai chuvoso._


----------



## meteo (1 Abr 2009 às 01:49)

Aqui Abril começa com céu limpo,vento fraco e temperatura normal para um início de Abril,por volta dos 10 graus


----------



## Loureso (1 Abr 2009 às 01:49)

Olá boa noite 




Noite calma e fresca. Chuva preciza-se!


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2009 às 02:39)

O Thunderboy de Alcanena relata às _1h30_ uma temperatura de *6,9ºC*
E às _1h46_ registava *6,5ºC*



Loureso disse:


> Noite calma e fresca. Chuva *preciza-se*!



Preci*s*a-se!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2009 às 03:20)

Despeço-me com *10,3ºC*, estagnados. Esta noite será semelhante às anteriores, no que toca a temperaturas!

Humidade nos 65%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Abr 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima deste 1º dia de Abril foi de 4.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 9.0ºC, o vento é nulo e mais uma vez o céu está limpo.


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2009 às 09:40)

Bom dia, muito mais frio do que ontem com uma temperatura minima de 2.4 graus
Por  agora céu limpo, temperatura de 7.4 e vento nulo


----------



## vitamos (1 Abr 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo em Coimbra, com vento fraco. Pressão em 1014hPa... Tudo na mesma!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia!
Por aqui, vai nevando com intensidade...
A temperatura mantém-se nos -5ºC, com o vento fraco...
Está tudo congelado, não se trabalha nestes dias, anda tudo na rua a arranjar os bonecos de neve que a trovoada dos ultimos dias destruiu...

Era bom, não era?? É pena que só se possa postar isto no dia 1 de Abril, porque senão teria que dizer que está tudo na mesma, céu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura nos 13.4ºC, após mínima de 9.6ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2009 às 11:10)

Bom dia das mentiras, pessoal!

Uma temperatura mínima mais baixa, hoje, com *7,8ºC*! Neste momento sigo com 14,6ºC, e vai nevando!

Humidade nos 37%, e pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -0,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +1,3ºC/h


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Abr 2009 às 11:44)

Bom dia!

Hoje tive uma mínima de 7.9ºC.
Sigo com 13.6ºC e céu limpo.
A pressão está nos 1016.5 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2009 às 12:31)

A temperatura está preguiçosa em arrancar: 15.7ºC, 1016hpa...


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2009 às 12:35)

_*Dados da Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide - Vale do Tejo*_:
_(Daniel Vilão)_


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Abr 2009 às 12:42)

Olá

Por aqui neste momento está a cair uma trovoada daquelas, é só relâmpagos por todo o lado..., isto seria óptimo, mas infelizmente o céu está pouco nublado, o vento é nulo e a temperatura está nos 19.5ºC.


----------



## kikofra (1 Abr 2009 às 13:10)

Mínima
2,3ºC 6:36 AM esta noite tive um frio 


Por agora chove granizo com pedras do tamanho de bolas, e a cada segundo cai um relâmpago.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2009 às 13:26)

João Soares disse:


> _*Dados da Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide - Vale do Tejo*_:
> _(Daniel Vilão)_



Obrigado por mais uma vez colocarem os meus dados, aquando da minha ausência. 

Tenho apenas a dizer que o Wunderground está a mostrar dados irreais, pois a mínima lá registada foi muito superior à real, como dá para ver pelo gráfico do próprio Wunderground.

Assim sendo, mais vale consultar os dados do Meteoclimatic.
Por lá, a mínima registada foi de *8,5 ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2009 às 13:44)

Boa tarde.

A mínima foi de 2,6º, seguindo neste momento com 16,2º e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## kikofra (1 Abr 2009 às 14:44)

Pessoal tou a fazer um site em que informa todas as estaçõs amadoras do pais e que esta dividido por regiões. O que acham?


----------



## squidward (1 Abr 2009 às 15:02)

Hoje registei uma mínima de *5,8ºC* Há já algum tempo que não registava temperaturas tão baixas.

neste momento *19.3ºC*


----------



## F_R (1 Abr 2009 às 15:25)

Boas

Por cá dia de sol com algum vento a mistura

Agora 20.1ºC

Mínima de 5.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2009 às 15:38)

Boas tardes!

Neste momento tenho 17,7ºC, sendo a temperatura máxima de *18,3ºC*!

Humidade nos 40%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 23,4 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2009 às 16:42)

Parece que Abril vai começar com uma máxima abaixo dos 20ºC...
Sigo com 18.6ºC, e até ver a máxima ficou nos 18.9ºC...
Céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2009 às 17:57)

A máxima foi de 20,2º.

Sigo com 20,0º e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2009 às 18:05)

Neste momento tenho 14,9ºC de temperatura, a descer ao ritmo de -0,7ºC/h. A humidade está estável, nos 38%!

Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h de SO (225º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 0,7ºC


----------



## thunderboy (1 Abr 2009 às 18:14)

Boas tardes
Extremos:2.6ºC/19.5ºC
Não esperava uma mínima tão baixa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Abr 2009 às 18:45)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.1ºC
T.Minima: 4.3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2009 às 19:00)

Máxima de 19.1ºC...
De momento, 16.1ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## Lightning (1 Abr 2009 às 19:14)

Olá 

Hoje a tarde foi de vento muito forte e também alguma chuva. 

Ainda ouvi e assisti a, pelo menos, cinco trovoadas, sendo duas delas fortes. Os raios caíam com um intervalo de mais ou menos 30 segundos.

Por agora sigo com 32,6º e 49% HR. Pressão nos 990 mb e vento moderado a forte (79,7 km/h).


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2009 às 19:21)

Apenas uns Fractus_ sobrevoam_ a Serra... Temperatura nos 13,8ºC e humidade nos 44%

O vento sopra de N (360º), a uma velocidade de 12,2 km/h, e a pressão encontra-se nos 1016 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (1 Abr 2009 às 21:02)

Sigo com 12.6ºC e 59% de HR.
Peço aos moderadores que alterem as ligações ,situadas na página inicial, das regiões para o respectivo mês.


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2009 às 21:39)

Boas

Mínima:7,6ºC
Máxima:20,3ºC


----------



## André Simões (1 Abr 2009 às 21:45)

Boa noite!

De momento tenho 12,4ºC e 70% HR.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *19,3ºC* (16:25)
Minima: *9,1ºC* (06:51)

Quarto dia seguido com minimas abaixo dos 10ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2009 às 21:45)

A temperatura, após uma longa descida, estangou... O vento sopra a 16,9 km/h de N (360º). A temperatura é então de 12,7ºC!

Humidade nos 77%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,8ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Abr 2009 às 22:09)

Olá

Após ter registado uma máxima de 17.7ºC.

Sigo agora com 11.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017.2 hPa.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Abr 2009 às 22:23)

Sigo com 11.9ºC e o vento parece soprar com mais força.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2009 às 22:28)

Está a arrefecer lentamente hoje...
Ainda estão 13.7ºC...

Extremos do dia:
9.6ºC
19.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2009 às 23:43)

Por aqui mínima de 7.8ºC e máxima de 17.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2009 às 23:53)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cumulus, e Fractus na Serra._


----------



## Roque (2 Abr 2009 às 00:09)

Esperemos que chova finalmente na Pascoa como diz o Meteociel.


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2009 às 01:37)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Obrigado por mais uma vez colocarem os meus dados, aquando da minha ausência.
> 
> Tenho apenas a dizer que o Wunderground está a mostrar dados irreais, pois a mínima lá registada foi muito superior à real, como dá para ver pelo gráfico do próprio Wunderground.
> 
> ...



Peço imensa desculpa, por isso 

Aqui vao os extremos e os dados actuais 





Mais uma vez, desculpa


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2009 às 08:49)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, sendo que na Serra se registou algum nevoeiro! A temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos *9ºC*, e neste momento sigo com 12,9ºC

Humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Abr 2009 às 09:01)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 7.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 9.3ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Já menos frio pela manhã, tendência que se irá acentuar nos próximos dias.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Abr 2009 às 10:07)

Bom dia!
A mínima desta noite foi praticamente idêntica à de ontem, tendo-se quedado pelos 9.8ºC.
De momento, sigo com 14.5ºC, céu pouco nublado (embora se vejam uns cumulus para o lado de Lisboa), e vento fraco.
Mais do mesmo...


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2009 às 11:13)

thunderboy disse:


> Peço aos moderadores que alterem as ligações ,situadas na página inicial, das regiões para o respectivo mês.



Done !!!

Aqui mínima de 6,6ºC, bem mais alta que a de ontem que foi de 3,8ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Abr 2009 às 11:42)

Bom dia
Por aqui a mínima foi de 9.8ºC, 8ºC mais quente que ontem.
Agora estão 17.8ºC, vento fraco e HR no47%.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2009 às 11:58)

Os Cumulus preenchem o céu, e a temperatura encontra-se nos 14,5ºC, após uma subida até aos *15,3ºC*!

Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,2ºC/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Abr 2009 às 11:58)

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.5ºC, vento fraco e o céu está limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Abr 2009 às 12:52)

18.2ºC, cheira-me a máxima acima dos 20ºC...
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Abr 2009 às 13:04)

Boa tarde!

Hoje obtive uma mínima de 9.6ºC.

Sigo com 15.6ºC.

A pressão situa-se nos 1018.2 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2009 às 13:50)

Neste momento tenho 15,1ºC, sendo que a máxima foi de *15,8ºC* até ao momento!

Humidade nos 56% e pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2009 às 13:51)

A mínima desta noite foi de 10,3ºC...

Agora o vento sopra moderado e a temperatura é fresca 16,0ºC, humidade alta de 61% e pressão de 1019hpa...


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Abr 2009 às 15:13)

A temperatura não quer mesmo subir...
17.9ºC, após já ter estado nos 18.7ºC.
Quanto ao resto, old news...


----------



## André Simões (2 Abr 2009 às 16:28)

Boa tarde!

De manhã pensei que o dia fosse mais quente, mas a máxima acabou por ficar abaixo da de ontem, máx de hoje: 18,6ºC às 13:25. A mínima foi 9,2ºC.

Neste momento estão 16,3ºC e 54% de HR, céu limpo, cumulus a longo de toda a costa oeste da península de Setúbal e na zona da serra de Sintra, provavelmente já em todo o concelho de Sintra. Alguem confirma?

Edit: Começam tambem a surgir alguns cumulus a este da península de Setúbal e Lisboa!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2009 às 16:31)

André Simões disse:


> Neste momento estão 16,3ºC e 54% de HR, céu limpo, cumulus a longo de toda a costa oeste da península de Setúbal e na zona da serra de Sintra, provavelmente já em todo o concelho de Sintra. *Alguem confirma?*



Confirmo! O céu apresenta-se muito nublado por Cumulus!

O vento sopra moderado, a forte, estando neste momento nos 31,7 km/h, de NNO (338º)

Temperatura nos 14,4ºC e humidade a 59%


----------



## thunderboy (2 Abr 2009 às 16:52)

Máxima um pouco mais baixa do que esperava ficando-se apenas pelos 19.9ºC.
Agora sigo com 18.2ºC e a HR nos 50%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Abr 2009 às 17:37)

Boa tarde

Por aqui mneste momento estão 21.0ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.6ºC
T.Minima: 7.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Abr 2009 às 19:10)

Tal como ontem, a temperatura teimosamente não quer subir acima dos 20ºC...
18.7ºC de máxima...

Presentemente, 14.7ºC, céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2009 às 20:00)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:10,3ºC
Máxima:20,6ºC

Rajada máxima: 35,5km/h


----------



## Lightning (2 Abr 2009 às 20:17)

Por agora 13,9º com 65% HR. Vento fraco a moderado e céu limpo. Pressão nos 1019 mb.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2009 às 20:17)

O céu encontra-se agora muito nublado por Fractus, e já há nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da Serra! A temperatura é de 12,6ºC, após uma máxima que não passou mesmo dos *15,8ºC*!

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1020 hPa. O vento sopra fraco, nos 9,4 km/h de NNE (22º).

Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,5ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (2 Abr 2009 às 21:36)

Parece que esta vai ser outra noite de vento fraco, o que vai impedir a temperatura de descer
Sigo com 11.9ºC, vento fraco de NO e HR a 74%.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Abr 2009 às 22:15)

Olá

Extremos do dia:

*Temp. Mín:* 9.6ºC
*Temp. Max:* 20.0ºC

Sigo com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (2 Abr 2009 às 22:21)

Boa noite.

Extremos dia 02/04/2009:

Max:
T 20,7º
H 68%

Min
T 3,5º
H 47%

Neste momento 10,0º


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Abr 2009 às 22:31)

Extremos do dia:

18.7ºC
9.8ºC

De momento: 12.6ºC, céu limpo.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

O dia de hoje foi caracterizando por *meteorológicamente enfadonho*!!
Ou a chuva foi de férias prolongadas ou já nem sei!!

Extremos de hoje: 9.8ºC/19.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2009 às 23:46)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus._

---

Neste momento tenho 11,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2009 às 23:50)

Por cá mínima de 9.9ºC e máxima de 14.9ºC


----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2009 às 00:10)

Por aqui aconteceu uma coisa terrível. A temperatura desceu 0.6ºC  para os 11.3ºC desde as 21.30h!!!
Que horrível, pavoroso e temeroso!!É melhor nem sair de casa senão congelo logo!!
É no que dá o bom tempo. Maluqueira total


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2009 às 00:46)




----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2009 às 02:56)

Despeço-me com 10.6ºC, vento fraco e HR nos 75%.
Fiz uma pequena experiência e pus a minha estação online no WU e no PWSweather. Por agora é só experiência feita através de um computador, mas espero no futuro conseguir tê-la liga 24 sobre 24 horas a partir de um datalogger.

Fica aqui uma imagem.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2009 às 08:29)

Bom Dia!

Parabéns *thunderboy*! Mais uma estação online em tempo real!


Por cá, noite de céu muito nublado a encoberto por Fractus, e temperatura mínima de *10,6ºC*. Neste momento sigo com 11,3ºC.

Humidade nos 70%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,7ºC/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Abr 2009 às 09:06)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 5.2ºC.
Por agora estão 10.7ºC, o vento é nulo e mais uma vez o céu está limpinho.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Abr 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 10.3ºC, estando agora nos 13.3ºC.
Céu limpo, vento fraco, 1020hpa.


----------



## vitamos (3 Abr 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Uma nota diferente dos últimos dias, o céu hoje pela manhã apresenta-se encoberto... O vento sopra fraco, e a temperatura nitidamente mais alta que nos últimos dias a a esta hora.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Abr 2009 às 11:14)

Bom dia!

Hoje tive uma mínima de 9.5ºC.

Sigo com 14.0ºC e céu limpo.

A pressão está nos 1022.1 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Abr 2009 às 11:44)

Por aqui neste momento estão 18.7ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2009 às 12:51)

Bom dia
A mínima esta noite foi de 9.6ºC.
Agora sigo com 18.6ºC e 48% de HR.


----------



## vitamos (3 Abr 2009 às 12:52)

O sol já vai brilhando agora num céu mais desimpedido! Vento nulo e sensação térmica agradável.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Abr 2009 às 14:06)

Sigo com a máxima do dia, até ao momento: 19.8ºC...
Quanto ao resto, tudo igual: céu limpo, vento fraco...
Vamos ver se vêm aí mudanças...


----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2009 às 14:47)

O dia lá vai aquecendo e estão 20.2ºC, vento fraco de NO e a humidade a 40%.


----------



## Lousano (3 Abr 2009 às 15:28)

Boa tarde.

Depois da mínima mais alta desta semana (6,1º), a manhã apresentou-se com céu encoberto com a temperatura a subir lentamente.

Neste momento já com céu limpo e vento fraco, a temperatura disparou para os 20,8º.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Abr 2009 às 15:42)

Sigo com 16.4ºC e céu pouco nublado (nuvens altas).

A pressão está nos 1021.4 hPa.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2009 às 16:10)

A temperatura já desce e encontra-se nos 19.8ºC. A máxima foi de 20.5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Abr 2009 às 16:31)

O termómetro já bateu nos 20.3ºC...
De momento, segue nos 19.5ºC.
O céu está a ficar nublado.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Abr 2009 às 17:30)

Boas

sigo com céu nublado,

16.8ºC

45%Hr

1021hpa

Vento fraco N


----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2009 às 17:46)

A temperatura lá vai descendo. Sigo com 16.8ºC, 54% de humidade e vento fraco de NO para variar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2009 às 18:29)

Pela minha estaçao, em Moscavide, consegue perceber-se que apesar de as manhas começarem frescas, as tardes têm aquecido um pouco, tendo-se registado por lá, hoje, uma máxima de *21,4 ºC*; mais elevada do que por Benidorm.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2009 às 18:43)

Por aqui vai descendo a temperatura até estagnar e encontra-se nos 15.8ºC. Humidade a 58%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Abr 2009 às 19:07)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 18.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.4ºC
T.Minima: 5.2ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Abr 2009 às 19:58)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> mais elevada do que por Benidorm.



Boas Daniel

E por ai muita chuva e trovoada? 


Por aqui a temperatura continua descer 13.9ºC e a humidade a aumentar 58%Hr com vento fraco NW


----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2009 às 19:59)

O vento agora começa a aumentar a intensidade e sopra fraco a moderado. A temperatura está nos 13.1ºC e a humidade nos 69%.

Extremos de hoje:9.6ºC/20.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Abr 2009 às 20:08)

14.4ºC, e alguma nebulosidade alta...
Máxima de 20.3ºC.


----------



## Lightning (3 Abr 2009 às 20:20)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado.

14,6º
61% HR
1022 mb


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Abr 2009 às 20:50)

12.7ºC

65%Hr

1022hpa

vento fraco N


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2009 às 21:29)

Boas
Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:9,9ºC
Máxima:21,2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Abr 2009 às 23:01)

Extremos de hoje: 
10.3ºC
20.3ºC

De momento: 13.3ºC


----------



## André Simões (3 Abr 2009 às 23:17)

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *19,6ºC* (15:33)
Mínima: *9,8ºC* (05:23)

Neste momento tenho 12,4ºC e 64% HR.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Abr 2009 às 23:17)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temp:
Máx: 14.7ºC / Mín: 8.3ºC

Actualmente:

Céu: alguma nebulosidade alta
Temp: 10.3ºC
HR: 81%
Pres: 1023.9hPa
Vento: 22Km/h SO
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.4ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 01:10)

*Moscavide, Vale do Tejo(Daniel Vilão)*
Extremos do dia 3.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 02:35)

Despeço-me com as seguintes condições:


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Abr 2009 às 02:38)

Despeço-me com céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e 9,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Abr 2009 às 09:02)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 8.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.1ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Abr 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia!
Ainda céu praticamente limpo, vendo-se nebulosidade baixa a norte.
Mínima mais alta (12.1ºC).
Pressão nos 1022hpa, e temperatura actual nos 16ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia
A mínima desta noite foram uns super altos 11.4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 11:41)

Bom dia 

O final de manhã está a ser quente, neste momento com 18,5º e 62% HR.

O céu está nublado por nuvens altas e o vento sopra fraco, por vezes moderado.

A pressão está nos 1023 mb.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Abr 2009 às 11:50)

Lightning disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> O final de manhã está a ser quente, neste momento com 18,5º e 62% HR.
> 
> ...



Não o diria melhor... 
A temperatura entretanto vai nos 19.2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Abr 2009 às 12:00)

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 12:19)

A Nortada constante dia e noite tem feito nem com que a mínima fosse baixa, nem que com a máxima fosse alta, sendo que, sigo apenas com 18.8ºC e a humidade a 64%.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2009 às 12:21)

Bom dia!
Aqui a mínima foi de 11,3ºC...

Agora céu com algumas nuvens mas nada de mais, temperatura de 19,5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Abr 2009 às 13:50)

20.1ºC por aqui, e alguma nebolusidade no céu, que, como de costume, não vai dar em nada...


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 13:57)

mr. phillip disse:


> 20.1ºC por aqui, e alguma nebolusidade no céu, que, *como de costume, não vai dar em nada...*



Nunca se sabe... 

19,1º e 60% HR. Vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Abr 2009 às 14:03)

Olá

Hoje e amanhã estarei a reportar a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira).

Tive uma mínima de 8.6ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 19.3ºC mas já tive 19.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2009 às 14:05)

20,6ºC...max:21,3ºC
53%HR
1024hpa
11,5km/h W


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 14:57)

20.9ºC. Não esperava que chegasse a tanto. 57% de HR.
Vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 14:59)

Dados actuais:

20,2º
58% HR
1022 mb

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Abr 2009 às 15:10)

Sigo com 20.9ºC e céu pouco nublado.
O vento apresentasse fraco a moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 17:07)

Por agora vou com 21.4ºC, vento fraco de NO e 55% de HR. Máxima de 21.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Abr 2009 às 17:49)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste monento estão 24.3ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.9ºC
T.Minima: 8.0ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Abr 2009 às 17:58)

Não esperava que atingi-se tanto mas a temperatura máxima atingiu os 24.0ºC.

Sigo com 19.6ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Abr 2009 às 18:19)

Boas

O céu está nublado por nuvens altas e o vento sopra fraco de NW
a temperatura encontra-se nos 19.1ºC com a máxima a chegar aos 21.1ºC (16:41) e a mínima 12.2ºC (4:26) até
ao momento. A humidade situa-se nos 55%Hr e a pressão nos 1022hpa.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2009 às 18:41)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 22,8ºC...

Agora vou com 20,2ºC, 55%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 18:57)

Já cai bem e situa-se nos 16.6ºC(até estagnar) e HR a 70%.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Abr 2009 às 19:40)

Sigo com 16.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 20:23)

Dados actuais:

73% HR
1023 mb
12,2 km/h
16,1º

Céu nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 20:38)




----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Abr 2009 às 20:48)

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

14.4ºC

73%Hr

1022hpa

Vento fraco N / NW


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Abr 2009 às 21:26)

Céu limpo

13.9ºC

74%Hr

pressão a aumentar para 1023hpa


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2009 às 21:28)

Vou com 14,8ºC, 76%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 21:47)

Actualmente sigo com 15,4º, 73% HR, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado...


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 22:45)

Sigo com 12.4ºC, 78% de HR e 1023hPa


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Abr 2009 às 22:59)

Por aqui continuação de céu limpo

12.8ºC

77%Hr

1023hpa

vento fraco N


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2009 às 23:01)

Actualmente:

13,6ºC
77%HR
1023hpa
vento fraco e céu limpo...


----------



## fsl (4 Abr 2009 às 23:05)

OEIRAS, hoje :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 04-04-09  23:02) 
Temperatura:  13.5°C  
Humidade: 80%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.1°C  
Vento: 9.7 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1023.7 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  178.4mm 
Wind chill:  13.4°C  
Indíce THW:   13.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  13.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  12.7°C às   6:43  21.7°C às 15:32 
Humidade:  60%  às  14:17  85%  às   6:54 
Ponto de Orvalho:  10.0°C às   0:00  13.9°C às  14:46 
Pressão:  1021.7mb  às   6:03  1023.8mb  às  22:52 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   37.0 km/hr  às  18:53 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  11.7°C às   0:17  
Maior Indíce Calor   21.7°C às  15:32


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 23:27)

Pouco a pouco vai descendo, 12.1ºC, 78% HR, 1022,5hPa.

Off-Topic:Estão a ver o que está a dar na sic, os recordes do guiness


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

Boas!
Por aqui vamos seguindo com céu pouco nublado, 1023hpa, e 14ºC.

Extremos do dia:
12.1ºC
21.9ºC

Até amanhã!!


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 23:56)

Extremos de hoje:


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Abr 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos do dia:

T. Máxima: 21.1ºC (16:41)
T. Mínima: 12.2ºC (4:26)

Sigo com:

12.5ºC 

76% Hr

1022hpa

vento fraco moderado NNW


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 00:07)

*Moscavide, Vale do Tejo(Daniel Vilão)*


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Abr 2009 às 00:42)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temp: Máx: 17.6ºC / Mín: 10.2ºC*

Despeço-me com 12,6ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 01:11)

Esta mancha no radar ao largo de Setúbal é precipitação ou um erro de radar?


----------



## Brunomc (5 Abr 2009 às 01:20)

> Esta mancha no radar ao largo de Setúbal é precipitação ou um erro de radar?



boa noite thunderboy..é um erro 

fui ver nas imagens de satélite e não me parece haver nada...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 01:55)

Brunomc disse:


> boa noite thunderboy..é um erro
> 
> fui ver nas imagens de satélite e não me parece haver nada...



Não sei não


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 02:25)

Despeço-me com as seguintes condições:
11.1ºC, vento fraco de OSO, 1022hPa e HR a 79%
Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 03:34)

Boa noite.

Acabado de chegar de Benidorm, de onde parti 15 horas antes, parece que voltei à feliz terra do sol. 

Finalmente sol para descontrair, ao contrário do que sucedeu quase todos os dias por Benidorm, onde choveu de forma prolongada, durante vários dias.

---

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NNO e *12,3 ºC*.

Espera-se um dia bastante agradável pelo Vale do Tejo, com os habituais aquecimentos diurnos, que em Benidorm simplesmente não existiam.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 04:12)

Extremos de ontem, dia 4:

Tm: *12,6 ºC*
Tx: *23,2 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Abr 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia!
Como sempre, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e temperatura de 15.8ºC.
Mínima de 11.5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 11:06)

Bom dia

A mínima esta noite foi de 10.4ºC . Agora estão 18.1ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Abr 2009 às 11:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 9.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.9ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Abr 2009 às 11:09)

Bom dia!

Continuando a reportar a partir da Aroeira, hoje registei uma mínima de 9.6ºC.
De momento sigo com 16.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 11:45)

Anda uma estranheza no ar. Tudo calmo, tudo parado....
Contrariamente aos últimos dias em que o vento soprava constante dia e noite. 
Será a calmaria antes da tempestade...

Sigo com 19.1ºC, 51% de HR e vento muito fraco ou nulo.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2009 às 11:48)

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 10,8ºC...

Agora o céu está limpo a temperatura é de 19,2ºC, humidade de 44% e pressão de 1023hpa o vento sopra fraco  e por vezes é nulo como agora...


----------



## DRC (5 Abr 2009 às 13:01)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria a temperatura está ainda nos 15,8ºC.
Céu pouco nublado (nuvens altas) e vento fraco de noroeste.
Pressão Atmosférica a descer.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Abr 2009 às 13:09)

Sigo agora ainda com 16.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Abr 2009 às 13:26)

Dados actuais:

20,3º
45% HR
1021 mb
3,2 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 13:28)

A máxima de ontem está agora a ser atingida, 21.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2009 às 14:36)

Dia mais fresco do que o previsto por aqui, vou agora com apenas 17,6ºC, 62%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco a moderado...a máxima até ao momento foi de  19,8ºC...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Abr 2009 às 14:55)

Após ter atingido a máxima de 21.9ºC a temperatura desceu aos 21.1ºC e agora voltou a subir encontrando-se estagnada nos 21.5ºC. A humidade depois de ter descido  aos 36%, subiu e encontra-se nos 43%.
O céu está muito nublado por cirroestratos e o vento é fraco de N/NO.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2009 às 15:23)

thunderboy disse:


> Anda uma estranheza no ar. Tudo calmo, tudo parado.... Contrariamente aos últimos dias em que o vento soprava constante dia e noite. Será a calmaria antes da tempestade...


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2009 às 16:47)

Vão se formando umas nuvens um pouco mais escuras com alguns cúmulos pequenos..a temperatura agora sobe rapidamente 22,8ºC, 42%HR, 1019hpa e vento nulo...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Abr 2009 às 18:20)

boas

A temperatura máxima chegou aos 20.9ºC (15:14) e a mínima até ao momento é de 10.7ºC (7:26).
Neste momento o céu encontra-se nublado com 17.4ºC, 41%Hr, 1018hpa e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2009 às 18:25)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*10,8ºC* (7:20)
Máxima:*23,6ºC* (16:53)

Rajada máxima:24,5km/h N

Agora:19,6ºC, 36%HR, 1019hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 19:02)

Valor máximo de *22,1 ºC* numa tarde de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Abr 2009 às 19:03)

Fica aqui o amanhecer de hoje 

6:59h






7:16h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 19:07)

Excelentes fotografias ! 

Gosto especialmente desta.




Saul Monteiro disse:


> Fica aqui o amanhecer de hoje


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 19:48)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,2 ºC*
Tx: *22,1 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lightning (5 Abr 2009 às 20:24)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*



Era escusado dizeres isso...  

Dados actuais, por agora...

16,5º
51% HR
1018 mb
2,3 km/h N

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Toca a animar, porque amanhã finalmente vamos ver (uma amostra ) de...

CHUVA!


----------



## André Simões (5 Abr 2009 às 20:33)

Boa Noite!

Neste momento tenho 14,9ºC e 58% HR. O céu apresenta-se assim:

Norte
(Não consegui fazer upload.)

Este




Sul




Oeste





Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *21,4ºC* (15:09)
Mínima: *10,8ºC* (07:24)


----------



## Lightning (5 Abr 2009 às 20:37)

Também por aqui neste momento algumas das nuvens que consigo avistar apresentam algumas formações curiosas e estranhas. 

E eis que a temperatura vai descendo lentamente, ao som de um belo _PMRS..._


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 20:47)

Lightning disse:


> Era escusado dizeres isso...



Por Benidorm, o que não faltou foi precipitação e houve até uma noite de alguma trovoada.


----------



## Lightning (5 Abr 2009 às 20:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Por Benidorm, o que não faltou foi precipitação e houve até uma noite de *alguma trovoada.*



Ah, peço desculpa... Não sabia que estavas em Benidorm. Agora não tenho vindo ao fórum não tenho andado "actualizado" acerca do que se passa...

Então nesse caso a minha resposta é:

QUE INVEJA!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 20:55)

Lightning disse:


> Ah, peço desculpa... Não sabia que estavas em Benidorm. Agora não tenho vindo ao fórum não tenho andado "actualizado" acerca do que se passa...
> 
> Então nesse caso a minha resposta é:
> 
> QUE INVEJA!!!!!



Estive por lá.
Agora encontro-me por Moscavide.

---

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.
Temperatura nos *14,6 ºC*, humidade nos *65 %* e pressão a descer para os *1018,6 hPa* actuais.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Abr 2009 às 21:17)

Sigo com:

14ºC

57%Hr

1018hpa

vento fraco NNW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Abr 2009 às 23:16)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.1ºC
T.Minima: 9.0ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Abr 2009 às 23:34)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: 20.9ºC (15:14)

T. Mínima: 10.7ºC (7:26)


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Abr 2009 às 00:12)

Extremos dia 5 de Abril:

Temp. min: 9.6ºC

Temp. máx: 20.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2009 às 00:12)

Extremos de hoje, dia 5:

11.5ºC
21.7ºC

Presentemente: céu muito nublado e 13.6ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 01:00)

Noite de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperatura nos *12,1 ºC*, *71 %* de humidade e pressão nos *1018,0 hPa*.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 01:34)

Extremos de hoje(ontem):10.1ºC/21.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 01:44)

Desço abaixo da fasquia dos 12 ºC neste preciso momento.

Temperatura nos *11,9 ºC*, *70 %* de humidade, vento fraco de ONO e pressão a descer ligeiramente.

A nebulosidade não tarda em aumentar, para que na próxima tarde o céu se apresente muito nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 02:14)

Lightning disse:


> Também por aqui neste momento algumas das nuvens que consigo avistar apresentam algumas formações curiosas e estranhas.
> 
> E eis que a temperatura vai descendo lentamente, ao som de um belo _PMRS..._



Ficam aqui três fotos  tiradas com o telemóvel do que penso serem essas formações.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2009 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 6.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.6ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
Por enquanto, tudo na mesma... Céu limpo aqui por cima de mim, mas com nebulosidade a entrar de NO.
Mínima de 10.9ºC, estando actualmente nos 15.6ºC. 
A pressão atmosférica continua a sua tendência de descida, embora lenta, indo nos 1016hpa.


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra céu muito nublado e vento fraco. O sol vai espreitando timidamente.

Por enquanto, precipitação zero!


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 10:15)

após 4 dias  na lagoa regresso á louriceira.....vento fraco e cirrus


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Abr 2009 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Hoje ainda na Aroeira registei uma mínima de 7.9ºC.

Sigo com 15.2ºC


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 11:28)

na louriceira vento fraco de NW e imediatamente na vertical observam-se pequenos cumulus em formaçao e cirrus, a NW avista-se uma compacta massa de cirroestratus ,cumulus e alguns nimboestratus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2009 às 11:37)

Por aqui neste momento estão 20.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2009 às 11:49)

Embora o sol ainda vá brilhando, a nebulosidade vai-se acercando daqui.
A temperatura está agradável, nos 19.5ºC.


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 11:51)

os cumulus aglutinam-se e crescem rapidamente, agora ceu muito nublado com abertas, em altura a camada de cirrus move-se para NNE os cumulus estao num nivel medio-baixo e movem-se para SE.
vem ai alguma chuvinha


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 12:07)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *11,1 ºC* numa noite de céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 12:26)

A temperatura desceu até aos *19,9 ºC* actuais, com a entrada de bastante nebulosidade vinda de Norte.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Abr 2009 às 12:31)

O céu está a ficar nublado
Sigo ainda com 16.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2009 às 12:56)

Já não há sol, apenas nebulosidade... Ela está a chegar (espero)...
A temperatura está estagnada... 19.6ºC


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2009 às 13:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já não há sol, apenas nebulosidade... Ela está a chegar (espero)...
> A temperatura está estagnada... 19.6ºC



Por aqui o céu já está nublado desde manhãzinha... Ainda nem uma gota caiu!


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 13:13)

Bom dia
A mínima desta noite foi de 7.2ºC. Agora sigo com 17.6ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## kikofra (6 Abr 2009 às 13:29)

bom dia...

ja alguem registou chuva?

aqui parece que caiu qualquer coisa, mas o chão esta quase seco.


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 13:31)

ceu muito nublado.............


----------



## kikofra (6 Abr 2009 às 13:39)

Esta a chover gotas minusculas, que com o vento que nem e forte elas em vez de descerem sobem...


----------



## kikofra (6 Abr 2009 às 14:08)

o chão ja esta molhado , e agora chove com mais intensidade, mas o tamanho das gotas e o mesmo


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 14:13)

Aqui por alfragide, junto ao continente, já chove. Chuva fraca mas que molha bem, a toque de algum vento. Já apanhei uma mini-molha  

Não confundir com chuvisco, já que pode ser mesmo considerada chuva fraca. Já há algumas poças pequenas no chão.

Mais não sei dizer, peço desculpa.

Mr Phillip, já chove por aí?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 14:14)

Ainda não houve precipitação registada, mas também não a espero.

---

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *18,0 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *18,8 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *59 %*
Vento actual: *18 km/h* (OSO)
Ponto de Orvalho: *9,9 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1015,6 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2009 às 14:41)

é só para avisar que passado *1 MÊS*, voltou a cair agua do céu, neste preciso momento


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Abr 2009 às 14:42)

Aquí pela a Aroeira vão caindo uns pingos:

Sigo com 15.5ºC


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2009 às 14:43)

pela excitação que vejo aqui por alguns users, já parece que chover é quase tão raro como nevar 

neste momento estão *18.5ºC*


----------



## storm (6 Abr 2009 às 14:45)

Boas,

Temperatura actual: 16.3ºC

E começou a chover a cerca de 15 minutos, finalmente, as culturas bem precisavam porque o chão já estava super seco


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 14:46)

squidward disse:


> pela excitação que vejo aqui por alguns users, já *parece que chover é quase tão raro como nevar *
> 
> neste momento estão *18.5ºC*



Basta leres a minha assinatura para veres que sim...  

Já parou de chuviscar. O céu continua muito nublado e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 15:08)

chove fraco a moderado


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Abr 2009 às 15:11)

Lightning disse:


> Já parou de chuviscar. O céu continua muito nublado e o vento sopra moderado.



Por aquí também parou nem chegou a molhar nada, mas até que era bem necessária para lavar o pó dos pinheiros. O vento é nulo.

Sigo com 17.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 15:12)

Ainda não registei precipitação alguma, apesar de o céu continuar encoberto.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2009 às 15:16)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui por alfragide, junto ao continente, já chove. Chuva fraca mas que molha bem, a toque de algum vento. Já apanhei uma mini-molha
> 
> Não confundir com chuvisco, já que pode ser mesmo considerada chuva fraca. Já há algumas poças pequenas no chão.
> 
> ...



Que eu tenha dado conta, ainda não chove, pois está tudo seco... mas ameaça começar a qualquer momento, principalmente se as células a norte vierem para aqui.
Temperatura nos 20ºC, após já ter estado nos 21.2ºC.


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 15:25)

Chove de novo aqui por alfragide.


----------



## Tyna (6 Abr 2009 às 15:34)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*

Em lisboa, entrecampos já chove


----------



## raposo_744 (6 Abr 2009 às 15:39)

Aqui estão a cair as primeiras gotas.Enquanto escrevia parou....


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 15:46)

O Miguel relata neste momento (da rua ) céu muito nublado mas nem uma pinga, portanto, tudo calmo ainda. 

Por aqui se passa o mesmo. Neste momento algumas abertas. (alfragide).


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2009 às 15:52)

Espero que a chuva não passe ao lado, pois começo a ver céu azul, e nem uma pinga caiu aqui...
A temperatura caiu bem: 17.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2009 às 15:53)

De qualquer forma, parece que para os lados do Barreiro possa estar mais animado, e no rio parece-me ver uma cortina de água.


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2009 às 16:00)

Por Coimbra, mantém-se o céu carregado... chuva zero!


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 16:02)

mr. phillip disse:


> Espero que a chuva não passe ao lado, pois *começo a ver céu azul, e nem uma pinga caiu aqui...*
> A temperatura caiu bem: 17.4ºC



Já vi que o meu contador infelizmente vai continuar activo... 

Sim, porque o meu contador refere-se à zona de Corroios...


----------



## migueltrovoada (6 Abr 2009 às 16:13)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*

Oi ppl,aqui no ribatejo em Marinhais-Salvaterra de Magos ja choveu alguma coisa,,mas era preciso cair muita agua e durante alguns bons dias porque as terras estão bem secas,mas pronto,esperemos que seje o regresso das chuvas.


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Abr 2009 às 16:14)

Boa tarde a todos!
Por aqui nada de precipitação e neste momento o céu já se encontra pouco nublado!
Mais um dia sem chuva 
Dados actuais:

Temp: 17,9, (a subir)
Pressão: 1017 hpa, estável)
Hr: 66%, (estável)


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 16:22)

o ceu já abriu....choveu pouquinho e espero mais um ou outro aguaceiro, mas fraco.


----------



## André Simões (6 Abr 2009 às 16:38)

mr. phillip disse:


> Espero que a chuva não passe ao lado, pois começo a ver céu azul, e nem uma pinga caiu aqui...
> A temperatura caiu bem: 17.4ºC



 Não choveu em Santa Marta? Aqui ainda caiu bem durante uns 3minutos, em 5 minutos de chuva, á cerca de 30 minutos atrás. Já é melhor que nada, depois de um mês sem uma gota.

Neste momento o sol já espreita com força, sendo que para oeste o céu já se apresenta praticamente limpo. A temperatura subiu 0,9ºC nos últimos 15 minutos, neste momento tenho 18,7ºC e 55% de HR.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *22,1ºC* (13:11)
Mínima: *10,5ºC* (07:19)


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2009 às 17:46)

Bem por aqui a mínima foi de 10,3ºC e a máxima de 20,0ºC...Não vi nem senti cair uma única gota do céu por isso já lá vão 32 dias seguidos sem chuva...

Agora vou com 17,7ºC, 58%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 17:55)

Resumo da frente

Chuva: 0mm
Tempo que choveu: 5minutos(nem tanto)
Força da precipitação: chuvisco muito fraco e disperso.
Apreciação final:sem palavras


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2009 às 18:35)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a chuva nem vela só umas gotinhas muuuiiito fracas que não deram para nada, enfim uma desilusão, por agora estão 16.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.6ºC
T.Minima: 6.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2009 às 19:28)

Estou com uma dúvida, choveu água ou choveu terra ?? 

É que ficou totalmente tudo imundo, o meu radiation shield está literalmente castanho


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 19:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou com uma dúvida, choveu água ou choveu terra ??
> 
> É que ficou totalmente tudo imundo, o meu radiation shield está literalmente castanho


----------



## Loureso (6 Abr 2009 às 20:04)

Olá boa tarde





Agora, céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2009 às 20:05)

Céu a ficar pouco nublado e temperatura actual de 15,5ºC e 60%HR... Chuva!! nem um pingo eu vi hoje


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Abr 2009 às 20:12)

Por aquí na Aroeira, a chuva só deu para molhar um pouco a estrada. Esta frente por aquí quase não se fez sentir, é certo que pouco esperava dela, ao menos não tive nenhuma desilusão, pois já sabia com o que iria contar.

Sigo com 13.8ºC após uma máxima de 20.0ºC.


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 20:19)

Hoje quando cheguei a Corroios ao final da tarde nem havia sinais de precipitação...

O céu estava pouco nublado com boas abertas, o sol brilhava... Enfim... Eu não digo mais nada...

Pronto.. Só digo uma coisa... 

Siga para o 33º dia SEM PRECIPITAÇÃO...


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2009 às 20:22)

caiu uns pingos do céu...nada mais, nem deu para molhar o chão


----------



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2009 às 20:31)

neste momento tou em setubal com céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado..tenho 14.5¤C


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 20:43)

Pessoal.... Apresento-vos a nova cidade de Lisboa daqui a uns dias!!!!  






Dêem-me o desconto, ainda não sei bem fazer montagens... 

Por agora vento fraco a moderado e 14,5º com 71% HR. Céu nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 20:47)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ainda não houve precipitação registada, mas também não a espero.



Não a esperava e parece que tive razão, pois não registei absolutamente nada durante todo o dia.

---

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *14,1 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *13,8 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *70 %*
Vento actual: *6,5 km/h* (ONO)
Ponto de Orvalho: *8,7 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1016,2 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 20:47)

sigo com 10.5Cº e ceu com periodos de muito nublado......chuva só um cheirinho esta tarde


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 20:51)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal.... Apresento-vos a nova cidade de Lisboa daqui a uns dias!!!!



Uma montagem sarcástica, mas hilariante. 

É bem verdade que ultimamente a chuva não tem caído por aqui, mas quando cair deverá ser de forma compensatória, da forma que tão bem conhecemos, com grandes incidências em dias específicos e ficando depois, mais algum tempo, sem precipitação alguma.


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 20:53)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Uma montagem sarcástica, mas hilariante.



Eu sei  mas esforçei-me para dar algum ânimo aqui ao pessoal, já que este tempo "dá cabo de todos nós..."


----------



## Brunomc (6 Abr 2009 às 20:54)

nao mexe...14.5¤C em Setubal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 21:16)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,1 ºC*
Tx: *20,7 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## kikofra (6 Abr 2009 às 21:21)

choveu tanto que nem chegou a 1mm, a estação regista 0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2009 às 21:29)

No dia em que fui tio, nem uma gotinha de chuva para amostra... bah...
Melhores dias virão, metereologicamente falando...
Temperatura nos 13.7ºC, céu pouco nublado.

Extremos do dia:

10.9ºC
21.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 21:30)

mr. phillip disse:


> No dia em que fui tio



Parabéns! 

Por agora continua a descer a temperatura. Esta vai ser uma noite fria...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Abr 2009 às 22:09)

Boas

Encontrava-me no trabalho (Aeroporto) ás 15:15 quando chuviscou e eu todo contente porque iria chegar a casa e ver o meu pulvímetro estreado




mas infelizmente e pelo trabalho que tive merecia ter sido congratulado pelo menos 0.5mm mas marcava 0.0mm 
Fica para a próxima


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 22:14)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Boas
> 
> Encontrava-me no trabalho (Aeroporto) ás 15:15 quando chuviscou (...)



Por aqui, 4 km a Leste do aeroporto, não vi cair nem uma gota, depois de uma tarde passada na rua.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Abr 2009 às 22:17)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 10.8ºC (6:36) e a máxima chegou aos 18.6ºC (12:07).

Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado

12.9ºC

66%Hr

1016hpa

Vento fraco NNW


----------



## André Simões (6 Abr 2009 às 22:49)

Lightning disse:


> Hoje quando cheguei a Corroios ao final da tarde nem havia sinais de precipitação...
> 
> O céu estava pouco nublado com boas abertas, o sol brilhava... Enfim... Eu não digo mais nada...
> 
> ...



Incrível como devemos distanciar nem 2 Km e no entanto aqui choveu cerca de 5 minutos e ai nem uma gota! 

De momento, 12,6ºC e 72% HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 23:01)

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *12,9 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *12,6 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *71 %*
Vento actual: *16,2 km/h* (NO)
Ponto de Orvalho: *7,8 ºC*
Windchill: *12,9 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1017,5 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Abr 2009 às 23:13)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Por aqui, 4 km a Leste do aeroporto, não vi cair nem uma gota, depois de uma tarde passada na rua.



Bem contava que chovesse mais mas pelos vistos foram poucas as nuvens que deram o ar da sua graça.


----------



## meteo (6 Abr 2009 às 23:18)

No campo grande por volta das 2e30 durante 10 minutos chuviscou e foi suficiente para molhar o chão..Pelos tempos que correm já não é mau  E na próxima semana pelo menos em Lisboa não se preve chuva rigorosamente nenhuma


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Abr 2009 às 00:00)

Despeço-me com:

11.9ºC

66%Hr

1017hpa

vento fraco N


Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima:18.6ºC (12:07)
T. Mínima: 10.8ºC (6:36)
Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Abr 2009 às 00:11)

Boas!

A montanha pariu um rato!

Choveu e molhou o chão, mas pouco!

Apenas 0.5mm!

*Tm: 9.8ºC (06:40)*

*TM: 14.8ºC (13:25)*


----------



## granizus (7 Abr 2009 às 00:22)

Aqui no centro de Lisboa estão actualmente 11,3º.

No caminho de Oeiras para aqui ainda apanhei uns pingos que não chegaram sequer para molhar a estrada. Enfim...


----------



## Roque (7 Abr 2009 às 00:34)

No EuroMeteo estao a prever chuva para a proxima semana toda.
 esperemos que ela caia e se cair que seja com intensidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 02:26)

Noite calma, com céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Temperatura nos *11,4 ºC*, *72 %* de humidade e pressão nos *1017,7 hPa*.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Abr 2009 às 03:40)

Despeço-me com 8.7ºC.
Até amanhã


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2009 às 04:11)

chove com alguma intensidade , chove intensamente agora


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2009 às 09:14)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 6.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.4ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Lightning (7 Abr 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia 

Já apanhei a segunda molha do ano 

Há bocado caiu um aguaceiro fraco e eu levei com ele em cima  já tinha saudades de uma molha  e do cheirinho a terra molhada...

O aguaceiro veio acompanhado de algum vento.

Isto tudo em alfragide.

Por agora algum frio (depois do aguaceiro ter passado) e algum vento, por vezes moderado.


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia!

Noite de aguaceiros fracos por Coimbra. pela manhã céu muito nublado com abertas (por vezes generosas) e aguaceiros a cair esporadicamente... mas apesar de tudo a  cair!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2009 às 09:46)

Bolas só aqui é que não chove nada , estou farto disto.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Abr 2009 às 10:27)

Olá

Hoje pela a Aroeira registei uma mínima de 9.3ºC.
Sigo com 14.0ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2009 às 10:36)

ceu com periodos de muita nebulosidade e aguaceiros exporadicos, por vezes moderados.
para sul avista-se ceu pouco nublado, a norte o ceu permanece escuro cheio de cumulus alguns deles congestus
eu estou mesmo no meio, na divisao sul-norte


----------



## Lightning (7 Abr 2009 às 10:43)

Por alfragide:

Céu pouco nublado com boas abertas. Vêem-se bastantes cumulus. Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 12:05)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *10,3 ºC* nesta última noite.

Não foi registada precipitação alguma e o chão encontra-se completamente seco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2009 às 12:06)

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.3ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está n ublado com abertas.


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2009 às 12:34)

O sol brilha por aqui com o céu pouco nublado. No entanto algumas nuvens carregadas continuam a libertar aguaceiros breves e fracos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 12:50)

A tarde começa com céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NO.

A temperatura encontra-se nos *16,7 ºC*, a humidade relativa nos *47 %* e a pressão nos *1020,8 hPa*, depois de uma subida considerável.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2009 às 12:57)

Vejo que tem quem consiga matar saudades da chuva, eu não a vejo faz hoje 33 dias...NEM PINGA!!!

Mínima desta noite de 10,1ºC...

Agora sigo com céu nublado com abertas, 17,0ºC, 40%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2009 às 13:27)

algumas formaçoes povoam o ceu provocando aguaceiros fracos....


----------



## thunderboy (7 Abr 2009 às 13:33)

Boa tarde
A temperatura mínima desta noite foi de 8.3ºC. Agora sigo com 16.4ºC e muitos cumulos pelo céu.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2009 às 13:52)

Aqui também já não chove há 33 dias. O cenário começa a ficar complicado 

Outro cenário raro, ainda para mais nesta altura do ano são as 32 mínimas consecutivas abaixo de 10ºC.

Mínima hoje: 8.4 ºC (05:57)
Rajada máxima: 41.8 km/h (12:58)

Este vento moderado ainda complica mais o cenário, maior evapotranspiração, solos mais secos.

Melhores dias virão


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Abr 2009 às 13:55)

Boa tarde!
Se por aqui choveu, não sei, pois saí de madrugada, mas não me parece...
Ainda apanhei meia dúzia (literalmente!!) de pingas no para-brisas, às 5h45 em Lisboa, mas mais nada.
Sei que agora não chove nem ameaça, pois o céu está com boas abertas.
Temperatura nos 17.7ºC, com a mínima a ser de 10.6ºC.
Pressão em subida nos 1020hpa.


----------



## Lightning (7 Abr 2009 às 14:20)

Por alfragide, céu pouco nublado com boas abertas 

Vento fraco a moderado com rajadas. 

Por este andar qualquer dia lê-se na minha assinatura: "Há 54 dias sem precipitação..."


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 14:54)

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *17,9 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *19,4 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *41 %*
Vento actual: *22,7 km/h* (N, 350º)
Ponto de Orvalho: *4,5 ºC*
Windchill: *17,3 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1020,6 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2009 às 16:19)

Aqui pela Amadora algumas nuvens, aquele ventinho de norte do costume  e 16-17ºC.


----------



## Lightning (7 Abr 2009 às 16:29)

Por alfragide céu pouco nublado com boas abertas.


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2009 às 16:42)

o dia segue uma secaagora o ceu ficou mais aberto que de manhã sendo que há alguma nebulosidade cumuliforme , o vento passou a moderado de NW
boas


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2009 às 16:49)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui também já não chove há 33 dias. O cenário começa a ficar complicado
> 
> Outro cenário raro, ainda para mais nesta altura do ano são as 32 mínimas consecutivas abaixo de 10ºC.
> 
> ...



ai mais para sul está tudo bastante secona lagoa o solo arenoso apresenta-se sequissimo e hidrofobico e tambem as minimas teem andado baixas ( nos dias que lá estive rondaram os 9-11Cº), aqui na louriceira desde há mais de 1 semana o vento continuo de NW arranca e seca as folhas das arvores e o solo ainda por cima é argilo-calcario e está cheio de fendas de dessecação.... tambem tem estado fresco com minimas de 8Cº e maximas de 15-16Cº
a ver vamos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 18:17)

Dan disse:


> Aqui pela Amadora algumas nuvens, aquele ventinho de norte do costume  e 16-17ºC.



Sê bem-vindo à região de Lisboa. 

A Amadora, em conjunto com Queluz e Sintra, é uma das zonas mais ventosas da região.
É perfeitamente notável, principalmente nos dias de Verão, a diferença de potencial eólico do Vale do Tejo para as zonas entre a Amadora e Sintra, que são bastante mais ventosas, especialmente em dias de Nortada, que aqui muitas vezes praticamente não é vísivel ou não chega a ocorrer.
Outra grande diferença, resultante das diferenças da velocidade do vento nessas regiões, consiste no contraste existente nas temperaturas entre a zona de Amadora/Queluz e a zona do Vale do Tejo, como Moscavide/Sacavém, pois as zonas do Vale do Tejo têm temperaturas máximas regularmente bastante superiores às da zona de Amadora/Queluz, especialmente em dias de céu limpo.

---

Por Moscavide, tarde bastante agradável, com uma brisa constante mas relativamente fraca.

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *16,3 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *17,2 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *43 %*
Vento actual: *11,2 km/h* (NNO, 333º)
Ponto de Orvalho: *3,7 ºC*
Windchill: *16,3 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1021,4 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lightning (7 Abr 2009 às 18:59)

De volta a Corroios...

NEM UMA PINGA de chuva caiu por aqui hoje...

Por agora céu pouco nublado com boas abertas. Vento fraco e 15,3º com 46% HR.

Pressão nos 1021 mb.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2009 às 19:10)

A mínima de hoje foi de 10,1ºC e a máxima foi de 18,2ºC... a rajada máxima foi de 41,3km/h W....

Agora sigo com céu limpo,  15,1ºC, 47%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## DRC (7 Abr 2009 às 19:26)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Sê bem-vindo à região de Lisboa.
> 
> A Amadora, em conjunto com Queluz e Sintra, é uma das zonas mais ventosas da região.
> É perfeitamente notável, principalmente nos dias de Verão, a diferença de potencial eólico do Vale do Tejo para as zonas entre a Amadora e Sintra, que são bastante mais ventosas, especialmente em dias de Nortada, que aqui muitas vezes praticamente não é vísivel ou não chega a ocorrer.
> Outra grande diferença, resultante das diferenças da velocidade do vento nessas regiões, consiste no contraste existente nas temperaturas entre a zona de Amadora/Queluz e a zona do Vale do Tejo, como Moscavide/Sacavém, pois as zonas do Vale do Tejo têm temperaturas máximas regularmente bastante superiores às da zona de Amadora/Queluz, especialmente em dias de céu limpo.



O vento aqui, na Póvoa de Santa Iria é bastante semelhante ao de Sintra ou de Queluz, sempre (ou quase) soprando de Norte, que é várias vezes muito forte. São muito raros os dias de verão em que ao final da tarde não sopra um vento forte. Por isso o clima da Póvoa de Santa Iria é mais parecido com o de Queluz ou Sintra etc do que com o clima de Moscavide ou Sacavém.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2009 às 19:26)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 16.3ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.8ºC
T.Minima: 6.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Abr 2009 às 19:31)

Céu pouco nublado, 14.4ºC.
Vento fraco a moderado.
Máxima de 18.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 19:33)

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *14,1 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *14,1 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *56 %*
Vento actual: *16,2 km/h* (NO, 304º)
Ponto de Orvalho: *5,5 ºC*
Windchill: *13,2 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1021,6 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2009 às 19:38)

Actualmente:
14,4ºC
48%HR
1021hpa
Ponto de orvalho:3,5ºC
vento:16,2km/h N


----------



## thunderboy (7 Abr 2009 às 19:49)

A temperatura vai descendo e encontra-se nos 13.1ºC. A máxima foi de 16.8ºC.


----------



## Lightning (7 Abr 2009 às 19:51)

O vento começa agora a soprar com mais intensidade. Esta deve de ser mais uma noite ventosa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 20:38)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,3 ºC*
Tx: *18,4 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Abr 2009 às 20:48)

13ºC, céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco a moderado.
Nada de novo, portanto...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Abr 2009 às 20:50)

Boas

A mínima marcou 10.4ºC (5:16) e a máxima 17ºC (16:04), neste momento sigo com céu limpo, 12.5ºC, 58%Hr, 1021hpa e vento fraco NW


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Abr 2009 às 21:39)

Extremos do dia:

10.6ºC
18.2ºC

De momento, 12.7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2009 às 21:46)

Extremos do dia:

*19.7 ºC (15:15)*
*8.4 ºC (05:57) *


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Abr 2009 às 22:32)

Céu limpo, 11.7ºC, 62%Hr e vento fraco N


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 22:58)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

---

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *12,0 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *11,5 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *70 %*
Vento actual: *4,7 km/h* (NO, 309º)
Ponto de Orvalho: *6,7 ºC*
Windchill: *12,0 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1022,8 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2009 às 23:13)

Bem, as temperaturas por aqui nos últimos dias têm sido estas 





Hoje mínima de 9.8ºC e máxima de 14.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2009 às 01:24)

Panorama do último dia, por Moscavide.


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Dia solarengo com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *9,4 ºC* numa noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2009 às 11:10)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e pressão a descer ligeiramente, depois de ter ultrapassado os 1022 hPa.

---

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *15,1 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *18,4 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *65 %*
Vento actual: *7,9 km/h* (ENE, 61º)
Ponto de Orvalho: *8,6 ºC*
Windchill: *15,1 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1021,2 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## thunderboy (8 Abr 2009 às 11:54)

Bom dia
A temperatura mínima desta noite foi de 7.2ºC. Agora sigo com 17.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Abr 2009 às 12:28)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 6.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 20.9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2009 às 12:30)

Boas

A mínima aqui foi pela segunda noite consecutiva de 10,1ºC...

Agora muito sol com céu limpo, 17,7ºC, 44%HR, 1021hpa e vento muito fraco...


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2009 às 12:32)

Mínima: *7.4 ºC (05:00) *

Agora sigo com 19,2ºC e vento fraco de NO...mais um dia como tantos outros


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2009 às 13:28)

O dia continua solarengo e há muito que o vento rodou para Leste.

---

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *17,1 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *20,5 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *54 %*
Vento actual: *7,9 km/h* (E, 83º)
Ponto de Orvalho: *7,7 ºC*
Windchill: *17,1 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1019,4 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## thunderboy (8 Abr 2009 às 13:54)

A temperatura segue nos 19.7ºC tendo a máxima até agora sido de 19.8ºC. O vento é nulo ou muito fraco de O.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2009 às 13:57)

Vou agora com 17,2ºC com uma máxima até ao momento de 19,0ºC...o vento aumentou um pouco sopra agora fraco a moderado 10 a 20km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Abr 2009 às 16:01)

Boa tarde!
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado, pressão atmosférica nos 1018hpa.
Temperatura nos 19.1ºC, após uma mínima de 9.9ºC e uma máxima de 19.5ºC (até ao momento).


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2009 às 18:29)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*10,1ºC*
Máxima:*19,0ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29,4km/h S*

Agora:
17,5ºC
54%HR
1016hpa
7,4km/h W


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Abr 2009 às 19:04)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.5ºC
T.Minima: 6.6ºC


----------



## thunderboy (8 Abr 2009 às 19:10)

A temperatura já vai descendo, estando nos 18.1ºC. A máxima foi de 21.8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2009 às 19:16)

Valor máximo de *20,1 ºC* numa tarde de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de Leste, predominantemente.


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2009 às 19:30)

dia relativamente ameno com vento moderado de NW....sigo com 13.0Cº
amanhã irei para o algarve mas nao poderei postar dados da temperatura pois nao tenho sensor ( só o do carro)
boas


----------



## Loureso (8 Abr 2009 às 19:46)

Bom final de tarde





A confirmar-se a previsão do IM para os próximos dias, os períodos de chuva poderão marcar presença; assim o espero!


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2009 às 20:03)

Extremos de hoje:

*22.1 ºC (16:04)*
*7.4 ºC (05:00) *

Mais um dia sem novidades. Amanhã o cenário muda.


----------



## Lightning (8 Abr 2009 às 20:30)

Por agora vento fraco e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

14,7º e 61% HR.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Abr 2009 às 20:41)

Amigos, venho aqui ao seguimento do Litoral Centro apenas para vos dizer que a partir da próxima Terça serei mais um a fazer seguimento desta zona, mais propriamente da Nazaré. Para já não levo estação mas no futuro pensarei nisso

Abraço e até já


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Abr 2009 às 20:43)

Boas

A mínima foi de 10.1ºC (6:26) e a máxima de 20.3ºC (16:48).
Neste momento estão 13.5ºC, 59%Hr, 1016hpa e vento fraco


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2009 às 20:51)

a minha mae relata na encarnação 13.6Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Abr 2009 às 21:35)

Extremos do dia:

9.9ºC
19.5ºC

Presentemente:
13.3ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Lightning (8 Abr 2009 às 23:12)

Dados actuais:

13,1º
75% HR
Vento nulo
1017 mb


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2009 às 23:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,4 ºC*
Tx: *20,1 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2009 às 00:16)

Por cá mínima de 8.1ºC e máxima de 16.0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2009 às 00:49)

De novo por Odivelas, mas apenas por alguns instantes.

Amanhã volto ao norte. Não tão a norte como Bragança, mas até terras de Montemuro.

Tentarei fazer chegar ao fórum alguns dados que consiga por lá.

Nos últimos dias, aqui em Odivelas, não me foi possível registar a evolução das temperaturas.
Quanto a precipitação, caiu um chuvisco fraco na tarde de segunda-feira, mas nem 0,2mm acumulou.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2009 às 01:03)

Boa Madrugada!

Derivado da alta humidade nocturna, não foi possível registar as temperaturas correctas dos últimos dias!

Escusado será dizer que nenhuma precipitação acumulei...

Neste momento tenho 11ºC
Humidade nos 80%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2009 às 01:10)

Boa noite

Por aqui continua o 'bom' tempo. Noite de luar com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temp= 13.9º C
HR= 65%
PA= 1017 hPa (tendência para descer)

Para amanhã há a hipótese de termos algo de novo


----------



## thunderboy (9 Abr 2009 às 01:54)

Extremos de ontem:7.2ºC/21.8ºC
Sigo com 9.4ºC e vento nulo, por vezes muito fraco, que tem vindo a rodar para sul.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Abr 2009 às 02:53)

Despeço-me com 8.6ºC, vento nulo e humidade a 84%.


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2009 às 02:53)

Temperatura
7,5 ºC
Vento de sul


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Abr 2009 às 09:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 6.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.3ºC, o vento é nulo e está nevoeiro.


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento nulo. Tudo calmo por enquanto!


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2009 às 10:07)

Hoje à noite sem vento rendeu uma mínima mais baixa:

*5.4 ºC (06:05)*


----------



## Lightning (9 Abr 2009 às 10:10)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento nulo. *Tudo calmo por enquanto!*



Por alfragide céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Por enquanto?  Não percebi essa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2009 às 10:30)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *10,4 ºC* numa noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Agora, o céu continua pouco nublado, especialmente a Norte e o vento sopra fraco de SE.


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2009 às 10:46)

Lightning disse:


> Por alfragide céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.
> 
> Por enquanto?  Não percebi essa



Sim, por enquanto por aqui. Esta noite alguma chuva pelo menos espero por estas bandas


----------



## Lightning (9 Abr 2009 às 11:13)

vitamos disse:


> Sim, por enquanto por aqui. Esta noite alguma chuva pelo menos espero por estas bandas



Eu por aqui não espero nada de chuva, mas pode ser que tenha sorte...


----------



## Lightning (9 Abr 2009 às 11:47)

Aqui por alfragide o céu vai começando a ficar cada vez mais nublado. O vento parece ter aumentado muito ligeiramente de velocidade.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2009 às 12:16)

Tive uma mínima de 8,2ºC...

Agora céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado a temperatura é de 17,7ºC e a humidade muito alta de 73%...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Abr 2009 às 12:17)

Bom dia

A mínima desta noite foi de 10.5ºC (6:27)

Neste momento encontro-me com 15.9ºC, 52%Hr, 1014hpa, vento fraco SW e 

 na esperança de vir a estrear o pluviômetro


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2009 às 12:31)

O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. Já chegou aos 27 km/h.

A temperatura já chegou aos 19,5ºC mas agora está nos 17,9ºC.

Venha a "frente".


----------



## squidward (9 Abr 2009 às 12:36)

por aqui, céu com alguns cúmulos e com *18.3ºC*

Só uma questão, nestes próximos dias (Hoje á noite; 6ª;sabado e Domingo) será possível apanhar Trovoadas no Norte do País? é que vou passar a Páscoa para os lados do Porto/Braga/Gerês.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Abr 2009 às 12:38)

Por aqui neste momento estão 20.7ºC, o vento sopra fraco de Sul e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Abr 2009 às 12:47)

Bom dia/tarde

A mínima de hoje foi de 5.3ºC. Agora sigo com 19.6ºC e vento fraco de O/SO
O céu encontra-se nublado por cumulus e alguns cirroestratos.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Abr 2009 às 12:54)

Por aqui 16.2ºC, a pressão a baixar para 1013hpa de resto tudo na mesma, 52%Hr e vento fraco SW


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2009 às 13:12)

Então venham de lá as borrifadelas de ferro de engomar para sujarem tudo outra vez 

Está quentinho, 16.6ºC é obra, vê-se logo que está céu muito nublado, se não teria uns 14ºC, vento é fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2009 às 13:14)

Céu muito nublado e *16,9 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (9 Abr 2009 às 14:02)

Por alfragide o vento começa a soprar com rajadas moderadas e o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2009 às 14:02)

Boa Tarde!

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus, por baixo de um manto de Cirrus! A temperatura encontra-se nos 16ºC após uma mínima de 7ºC


----------



## thunderboy (9 Abr 2009 às 14:21)

Após uma máxima de 20.4ºC, já desce e situa-se nos 19.8ºC. O vento é quase nulo e o céu descobriu um pouco.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2009 às 15:16)

A temperatura mantém-se nos 16ºC, e os Cumulus estão agora em menor número! O Sol brilha!


----------



## iceworld (9 Abr 2009 às 16:07)

Algum vento e uma 1ª borrifadela já deu para molhar o chão.
O céu encobriu não dando espaço ao Sol para aparecer.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Abr 2009 às 16:46)

Cai agora um chuvisco muito fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2009 às 16:52)

Por aqui muitas nuvens, 16.0ºC e vento fraco.

O que se está a passar é mais ao menos isto


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2009 às 17:07)

Boa tarde

Céu muito nublado e vento de SW fraco/moderado. 
Sigo com:

Temp= 17.1º C
HR= 54%
PA= 1011 hPa (tendência para descer)


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Abr 2009 às 17:30)

Olá!
O céu segue muito nublado, mas não há sinal de chuva...
A pressão atmosférica caiu para os 1012hpa.
Vento moderado.
19.6ºC,após máxima de 19.7ºC e mínima de 9.5ºC...


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2009 às 17:49)

ainda ao bocado choveu fraco, agora ceu muito nublado


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2009 às 17:51)

O céu está encoberto, mas ainda não caiu uma pinga sequer...

A temperatura encontra-se nos 15,0ºC, e a humidade nos 68%

Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2009 às 18:00)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*8,2ºC*
Máxima:*18,1ºC*

Agora céu já totalmente nublado o vento é moderado mas chuva nem vela nem vou ver tão cedo por aqui   
16,5ºC
57%HR
1012hpa
18,5km/h WSW


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Abr 2009 às 18:01)

Por aqui céu nublado, 15.3ºC com a máxima a chegar aos 17.1ºC (15:54), 59%Hr, 1010hpa (a descer) e vento fraco a moderado SW com rajada máxima até ao momento de 28.1km/h (17:42)


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2009 às 18:30)

chove fraco outra vez e finalmente parte do chao esta molhado


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2009 às 18:49)

Começou há pouco a chover na Serra! Vamos ver quanto tempo demora a chegar cá!

Temperatura nos 15,1ºC e humidade nos 71%
Vento a 22,1 km/h de O (270º), e pressão a 1012 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (9 Abr 2009 às 18:52)

Extremos de hoje
5.3ºC
20.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2009 às 18:56)

E eis que finalmente começa a chuviscar por aqui!

Temperatura nos 15,1ºC, humidade a 72% e vento nos 24,1 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2009 às 18:59)

Valor máximo de *18,1 ºC* numa tarde de céu pouco nublado, ao início, mas com um aumento gradual da nebulosidade ao longo da mesma, tendo ficado muito nublado a partir das 17h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Abr 2009 às 19:00)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.8ºC
T.Minima: 6.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Abr 2009 às 19:02)

Por aqui... nada....
Valor máximo de 20.1ºC, a pressão continua a descer...
Temperatura nos 16.7ºC, e céu muito nublado...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2009 às 19:09)

Aqui teve a poalhar durante 45 segundos, e já parou  isto de chuvas rápidas tem muito que se lhe diga, é um verdadeiro mimo.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Abr 2009 às 19:11)

Acho que já se vê chuva ao longe... Creio que vinda do mar, e a entrar lentamente, parece-me que está na zona ocidental de Lisboa, e a querer passar a ponte...Alguém confirma?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2009 às 19:13)

Por cá, nada de chuva, nem a espero.

O céu continua muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO (211º), com uma temperatura de *15,6 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Abr 2009 às 19:34)

Chove na serra. Por aqui apenas chuva muito fraca e apenas de vez e quando.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Abr 2009 às 19:47)

Trinta e não sei quantos dias depois... chove em Santa Marta!!....
Não é muito, mas é melhor que nada...
15.7ºC


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2009 às 19:48)

agora chove fraco mas ha varios minutos estando agora tudo molhado, mas ainda nao ha agua suficiente para molhar os sitios protegido debaixo de carros etc.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Abr 2009 às 19:57)

Está quase a chegar o frio.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Abr 2009 às 20:04)

Foi só uma micro amostra de chuva, mas a SO está muito carregado...


----------



## Lightning (9 Abr 2009 às 20:06)

Aqui em Corroios eu digo-vos o que choveu: nada nothing, zero, bem redondinho 

Porcaria de tempo.... Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado neste momento. Devido a problemas técnicos não tenho net (não estou em casa mas continuo na zona de Corroios), por isso não há dados online da estação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2009 às 20:10)

Não chegou sequer a chuviscar por aqui durante esse aguaceiro que afectou a região a Sul de Lisboa.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Abr 2009 às 20:19)

Muito carregado a sul, as nuvens estão pretas...
Chuva é que nem mais um pingo...
Está um vento frio, a temperatura está nos 14.8ºC, mas não parece...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2009 às 20:42)

Chegou a chover fraco cerca de 30 minutos. No entanto, a estação marca 0,0mm de precipitação acumulada...

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado, sendo possível vislumbrar algumas abertas.

Temperatura nos 13ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## Lightning (9 Abr 2009 às 20:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> Muito carregado a sul, as nuvens estão pretas...
> Chuva é que nem mais um pingo...



Pode ser que esta noite tenhamos mais sorte... Senão é esperar mesmo pelos próximos dias...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2009 às 20:53)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,4 ºC*
Tx: *18,1 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Loureso (9 Abr 2009 às 21:06)

Olá boa noite a todos 

Mais uma vez a chuva não marcou presença como já calculava. Talvez as próximas horas nos tragam algo de substancial.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2009 às 22:29)

Mais um dia a seco...não choveu nada aqui como já esperava! agora até o céu está pouco nublado...um lindo luar  

13,7ºC, 77%HR, 1012hpa e vento fraco... 

35 dias sem precipitação...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2009 às 22:34)

Céu muito nublado, temperatura nos 13ºC, e vento fraco a moderado de O (270º), estando agora nos 16,2 km/h

Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1013 hPa


----------



## DMartins (9 Abr 2009 às 22:36)

Por aqui já choveu torrencial, acompanhada com vento e algum granizo. 
Temperatura actual: *9.5º*


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2009 às 22:42)

DMartins disse:


> Por aqui já choveu torrencial, acompanhada com vento e algum granizo.
> Temperatura actual: *9.5º*



A sorte deste pessoal bahh 

13,6ºC céu limpo por cima da minha casa  muito nublado nos arredores!!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2009 às 23:49)

Por cá mínima de 7.7ºC e máxima de 17.1ºC 

Um dia marcado por muitas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Abr 2009 às 23:54)

Salvo meia duzia de pingos perto das 20h, mais nada....
Bah!

Extremos do dia:
9.5ºC
20.1ºC

De momento, 13.6ºC, ceu muito nublado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

DMartins disse:


> Por aqui já choveu torrencial, acompanhada com vento e algum granizo.
> Temperatura actual: *9.5º*



Sê bem-vindo ao Litoral Centro ! 

---

Noite de céu bastante nublado, mas sem chuva, com um valor actual de *13,7 ºC*.

A pressão apresenta-se estável nos *1010,9 hPa* e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2009 às 00:07)

Céu pouco nublado e 12,9ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 00:14)

E chove fraco por aqui, mas chegou a chover moderado, tendo acumulado, nestes últimos 5 minutos, *0,8 mm* de precipitação.

O Rain Rate chegou aos *13,0 mm/h* aquando do início do aguaceiro.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 00:14)

E volta a morrinhar!! A temperatura mantém-se nos 13ºC

Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de NNO (338º)


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 00:30)

Gilmet disse:


> E volta a morrinhar!!



Foi desta!! Tenho *1,1mm* acumulados desde as 00:00!

Já há mais de um mês que a estação não apresentava tal valor!

A temperatura encontra-se nos 12ºC


----------



## iceworld (10 Abr 2009 às 00:34)

Parou agora a chuva depois de 2h30min sendo que 1h30min foi de chuva intensa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 00:36)

Gilmet disse:


> Foi desta!! Tenho *1,1mm* acumulados desde as 00:00!
> 
> Já há mais de um mês que a estação não apresentava tal valor!



Também já atingi os *1,0 mm* e continua a chuviscar.
No meu caso, foram 36 dias consecutivos com uma precipitação acumulada inferior a 1 mm.

---

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *12,9 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *13,5 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *85 %*
Vento actual: *14,4 km/h* (ONO, 291º)
Ponto de Orvalho: *10,4 ºC*
Windchill: *12,4 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1011,1 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *1,0 mm*


----------



## thunderboy (10 Abr 2009 às 00:59)

A estação teve um problema logo não vou poder postar dados tão fiáveis.
Mas posso dizer que acumulei 2mm.(pluviómetro manual)
Estão 11.1ºC(termómetro)
Houve uma altura que durante uns segundos choveu forte.


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2009 às 01:25)

Finalmente o 1mm


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 01:54)

Não choveu mais. O céu está agora muito nublado. A temperatura é de 11,9ºC, estando a humidade nos 78%

Pressão a 1011 hPa e vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º)

Assim me despeço. Até logo!


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2009 às 02:36)

volta a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## Lousano (10 Abr 2009 às 09:14)

Bom dia.

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos e um dia bem fresco com 7,3º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Abr 2009 às 09:29)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a chuva mal deu para molhar o chão, mas enfim melhor que nada, a Minima de hoje por enquanto foi de 10.4ºC, neste momento estão 14.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia!
É bom ver que o elemento branco voltou a Portugal, tanto tempo depois...
Claro que não onde se desejaria mais, mas enfim...
Por aqui, céu nublado com abertas, e desde que ando a pé não dei conta de ter chovido, mas é provável que possam cair uns aguaceiros, uma situação típica de pós-frontal.
Temperatura mínima de 10.8ºC, seguindo agora nos 13.6ºC.
Vento fraco a moderado, pressão atomsférica nos 1013hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2009 às 10:25)

Caiu um aguaceiro moderado agora, e o vento começou a soprar forte...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 10:51)

Madrugada de céu muito nublado! Eram cerca das 08:45 quando se abateu um aguaceiro moderado a forte, mas a estação não registou mais precipitação, além dos 1,1mm resgistados pouco depois das 00:00! 

A temperatura mínima rondou os 10ºC, sendo que neste momento sigo com 12,8ºC

Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 27,0 km/h de N (360º), tendo como rajada máxima, 38,9 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,1ºC

O céu encontra-se agora muito nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 11:03)

Bom dia.
Valor mínimo de *10,8 ºC* numa noite de chuva fraca, alternando com alguns aguaceiros moderados e bastante breves, em que se acumularam *2,0 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Abr 2009 às 11:30)

Finalmente por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro que molhou já bem o chão e que durou 15 Minutos, por agora o sol já espreita novamente e estão 12.9ºC, e de referir que o vento sopra por vezes moderado de NW.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Abr 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia
Mínima de 7.9ºC esta noite. Sigo com 14.6ºC e céu muito nublado.d


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 11:51)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado cai neste momento! A temperatura começa a descer, estando nos 11,8ºC actualmente!

Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de NNO (338º)


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2009 às 11:57)

Só aqui não chove nada de jeito...esta manha chuviscou mal molhou o chão e continuo a 0mm faz hoje 36 dias seguidos  A mínima foi de 10,8ºC...

Agora céu muito nublado com algumas boas abertas. temperatura de 14,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 12:19)

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NO.

---

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *15,1 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *16,7 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *45 %*
Vento actual: *14,4 km/h* (NO, 301º)
Vento médio: *17,6 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *46,8 km/h*
Ponto de Orvalho: *3,3 ºC*
Windchill: *13,3 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1014,3 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *2,0 mm*
Rain Rate actual: *0,0 mm/h*
Rain Rate máximo: *13,0 mm/h*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 13:12)

Neste momento sigo com 12,4ºC. O aguaceiro moderado de há pouco não rendeu nada no pluviómetro...

Por agora o Sol brilha, e o vento sopra moderado de NO (315º), estando nos 31,2 km/h

Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,8ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Abr 2009 às 13:38)

boas

12.5ºc, vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste.

À espera do próximo aguaceiro






abraços


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2009 às 13:39)

Aqui continua tudo a zero e assim vai continuar até terça  destaque para a rajada máxima até ao momento de 60,0km/h W

14,4ºC
48%HR
1015hpa
6,6km/h NW
0,0mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 13:56)

Céu muito nublado, mas já com *16,0 ºC*.

Não caiu mais nenhum aguaceiro desde o início da manhã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 14:31)

Começa novamente a chover fraco, desde o último aguaceiro da manhã.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2009 às 15:01)

Não tem chovido, apesar de um pequeno aguaceiro na Charneca, aqui ao lado...
Por enquanto sigo com 15.9ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2009 às 15:13)

Céu nublado mas nem uma pinga...segundo o IM por volta das 9horas caiu 0,1mm que fartura  
A máxima de hoje foi de 16,1ºC 
Agora:
13,7ºC
50%HR
1015hpa
36,4km/h NW


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2009 às 15:51)

Caiu um aguaceiro que deu para molhar o chão, e para se sentir aquele cheiro de terra molhada...
14.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 16:52)

Valor máximo de *16,2 ºC* numa tarde de céu muito nublado e de alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 17:40)

A temperatura máxima foi de *14,3ºC* pelas 14:45! O Aguaceiro que se abateu pelas 15:20 largou mais 1,0mm, o que prefaz um total de *2,1mm* hoje! Neste momento, a temperatura já desce, ao ritmo de -0,5ºC/h, e o Sol já não brilha, uma vez que se encontra _coberto_ por um Cumulo. Tenho então 12,6ºC

Humidade nos 55%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 19:20)

Fim de tarde com bastantes nuvens, vento moderado de NO e *13,9 ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2009 às 19:21)

Boa tarde!

Por LISBOA céu nublado, e vento fraco. Em Coimbra a noite, madrugada e manhã foram marcadas por aguaceiros por vezes fortes! Uma boa rega para animar as hostes!


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2009 às 19:34)

Temperatura máxima de apenas 16.9ºC...
De momento, 13.9ºC
Desde a minha ultima intervenção apenas um aguaceiro fraquinho, mas agora céu nublado mas com muitas abertas.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 20:38)

Neste momento tenho 12,2ºC, estangados. O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus, e a humidade vai subindo, ao ritmo de +7%/h, estando nos 69% actualmente!

Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2009 às 21:57)

Extremos do dia:

10.8ºC
16.9ºC

Presentemente:
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 12.3ºC.
Até amanhã!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 22:08)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,8 ºC*
Tx: *16,2 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *2,4 mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Abr 2009 às 22:56)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.6ºC
T.Minima: 10.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2009 às 00:02)

Por cá mínima de 10.0ºC e máxima de 13.9ºC, rajada máxima de 59.5 km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2009 às 00:16)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Temperatura Máxima:* 14,3ºC _(14:45)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 47% _(13:21)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1010 hPa _(10:48)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1014 hPa _(03:18)_

*Vento Máximo:* 44,2 km/h de NNE [22º] _(12:10)_
*Vento Médio Máximo:* 32,4 km/h de NO [315º] _(13:58)_

*Precipitação:* 2,1mm


_Dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados. O céu manteve-se, em geral, muito nublado._


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2009 às 01:57)

Despeço-me com muita _morrinha_, e 10ºC de temperatura!

Humidade nos 80%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h de ENE (68º)


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Abr 2009 às 03:19)

Boa noite

Céu com algumas núvens. Já caíram um chuviscos. Muito pouca coisa
Neste momento estou com:

Temp= 13.6º C
HR= 73%
PA= 1013 hPa


----------



## kikofra (11 Abr 2009 às 03:33)

Temperatura
9,8 ºC


----------



## thunderboy (11 Abr 2009 às 04:16)

Despeço-me com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2009 às 08:11)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *11,6 ºC* numa noite de céu muito nublado.


----------



## Loureso (11 Abr 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia e boa Páscoa 
Céu com algumas nuvens. 
Apesar de se prever uma melhoria, parece ser temporária, mais chuva precisa-se!
Dizem que o que caiu foi ouro!  
Preparem os vossos guarda-chuvas porque assim que volte a cair, basta virá-los ao contrário!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Abr 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

Por aqui quando acordei ( 8:30h) estava a chuviscar e a estrada estava toda molhada, neste momento já não chuvisca e o céu está nublado com algumas abertas, a Minima de hoje foi de 10.2ºC.


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 10:25)

Boas amigos...

Como já devem de ter visto tenho tido alguns problemas de net... Não tenho conseguido vir aqui relatar/reportar o tempo...

Resumo destes dois/três últimos dias:

Sexta-feira o céu esteve muito nublado na maior parte do dia. Caíram algumas pingas mas nem deu para fazer poças... 

Ontem foi igual a sexta-feira... 

Hoje (por agora) o céu está muito nublado mas com boas abertas. O vento sopra fraco a moderado.

Por agora:

16,2º
63% HR
Pressão nos 1015 mb
16,6 km/h


----------



## Lousano (11 Abr 2009 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Hoje mais um dia fresco, neste momento com 10,2º, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## iceworld (11 Abr 2009 às 11:12)

Céu muito nublado que deixou um chuvisco por volta das 9h00 com 10º.
Por agora uma aberta faz as delicias do gato, a ver vamos até quando.


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 11:19)

Céu muito nublado neste momento, o céu escureceu.. Ameaça caír umas pingas. Mas não deve de passar disso.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2009 às 11:25)

Bom Dia!

A chuva fraca desta noite rendeu um total de *2,1mm* de precipitação acumulada. A temperatura mínima foi de 10ºC

O vento tem vindo a aumentar a sua intensidade, sendo que o seu valor máximo até ao momento é de 29,4 km/h d N (360º).

Neste momento tenho 14,0ºC
Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,4ºC


----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2009 às 11:29)

Por LISBOA, vai chovendo fraco. Céu geralmente muito nublado mas com boas abertas a espaços


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2009 às 11:32)

Aqui por Oeiras o céu está muito nublado e estão 15ºC, estão a cair uns pingos


----------



## Teles (11 Abr 2009 às 11:34)

Bom dia, por aqui céu muito nublado,vento fraco,alguns aguaceiros que acumularam ate agora só 2mm e uma temperatura de 12.0 graus


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2009 às 11:47)

Por *Torres Vedras*, Onde anda o Nosso Amigo _Daniel Vilão_! 

Relata alguns chuviscos e *12,0ºC* _(às 10h15)_


----------



## olheiro (11 Abr 2009 às 11:56)

Está um dia cinzentão e um pouco fresco. Esta madrugada e manhã ouve queda de alguma precipitação intercalada, tendo tido a última alguma intensidade. Os terrenos estão bem molhados e precisamos que a chuva continue....Nem de propósito está a aparecer pela primeira vez no dia de hoje um sol tímido...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Abr 2009 às 12:01)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 12:23)

Tal como eu esperava, não caí nada, nem uma gota... 

O céu está a limpar. 15,2º e 56% HR.


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2009 às 12:28)

Lightning disse:


> Tal como eu esperava, não caí nada, nem uma gota...



Mas, ainda esperavas alguma coisa? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Torres Vedras_ (Por onde anda o *Daniel Vilão*)

Algumas abertas e *14,0ºC*


----------



## Loureso (11 Abr 2009 às 12:34)

Boa Tarde





Tempo multifacetado nesta manhã com alguma chuva em regime de aguaceiros. Nada mau!


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2009 às 12:34)

Boas
A mínima foi de 10,3ºC...

Por volta do meio dia caiu um aguaceiro moderado mas não durou mais de 5minutos e não deu para registar 1mm por isso continuo a zeros faz hoje 37 dias...

15,4ºC
66%HR
1016hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 12:37)

João Soares disse:


> Mas, ainda esperavas alguma coisa?



Sim, nem que fosse uns 2 mm, vi o céu tão ameaçador que pensei que ia caír alguma coisa


----------



## thunderboy (11 Abr 2009 às 14:08)

Boa tarde
A mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 9.6ºC. Agora sigo com 16.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2009 às 14:14)

Muito interessante o contraste actual das nuvens  estou com 14.3ºC, está-se a levantar muito vento.


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 14:24)

O vento começa agora a soprar com mais intensidade. O céu está muito nublado mas de vez em quando com abertas.

17,6º e 46% HR.


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2009 às 14:48)

_Torres Vedras (Daniel Vilão):_

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas e cerca de *16ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2009 às 14:52)

O céu apresenta bastantes Cumulus, e a temperatura é de 14,2ºC

Humidade nos 49%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a *37,4 km/h* de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,1ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2009 às 18:27)

João Soares disse:


> Por *Torres Vedras*, Onde anda o Nosso Amigo _Daniel Vilão_!
> 
> Relata alguns chuviscos e *12,0ºC* _(às 10h15)_



Chegaram a cair dois aguaceiros moderados, depois dos chuviscos.

Por lá, a máxima ficou-se pela casa dos *16 ºC*, pelas minhas medições.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2009 às 18:30)

Por Moscavide, valor máximo de *18,2 ºC* e *1,0 mm* de precipitação acumulada.

---

Agora, o céu está bastante nublado, o vento sopra moderado de Norte e estão *15,9 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Abr 2009 às 18:57)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por aqui estão 16.9ºC, o vento sopra moderado de N e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.5ºC
T.Minima: 10.2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (11 Abr 2009 às 18:58)

Depois de resolvidos os problemas com a estação sigo com  14.1ºC e humidade a 59%.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Abr 2009 às 19:51)

Boa Tarde.
Dia marcado por um início molhado, pois de manhã (6h30) fui debaixo de chuva até ao aeroporto, e de manhã ainda cairam uns aguaceiros.
Depois tem vindo a estabilizar.
Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento moderado e 14.2ºC.
Mínima de 11.3ºC e máxima de 19ºC.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (11 Abr 2009 às 19:51)

Boas 

A temperatura mínima foi de 11.3ºC (4:28) a máxima 

de 17ºC (16:07).

Agora sigo com:

13.5ºC

53%Hr

1016hpa

Vento moderado N com rajada máxima 27Km/h


----------



## Saul Monteiro (11 Abr 2009 às 19:54)

Fica aqui uma foto do amanhecer de hoje ás 7:14


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2009 às 20:08)

Excelente foto, *Saúl*!

A temperatura máxima foi de *15,2ºC*, pelas 12:54! Neste momento sigo com 12,8ºC, sendo que a temperatura varia ao ritmo de -0,6ºC/h, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus. O vento sopra moderado, tendo alcançado a sua rajada máxima há pouco (19:39), com *40,3 km/h* de NO (315º)!

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2009 às 20:10)

Mais uma excelente fotografia, *Saul* ! 



Saul Monteiro disse:


>




---


Vento moderado de NNO e céu a limpar progressivamente, com um valor actual de *14,0 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2009 às 21:09)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,6 ºC*
Tx: *18,2 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *1,0 mm*


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2009 às 21:49)

Céu pouco nublado e algum vento por agora.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (11 Abr 2009 às 22:13)

Céu limpo, 12ºC, 66%Hr, vento fraco NE


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2009 às 22:47)

Neste momento tenho 11ºC, e os Cumulus mantêm-se no céu...

Humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2009 às 23:23)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*10,3ºC*
Máxima:*17,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*59,9km/h W*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2009 às 23:25)

Noite de céu muito nublado e vento fraco, com um valor actual de *12,3 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2009 às 23:26)

Por cá mínima de 10.4ºC e máxima de 14.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2009 às 23:56)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

Temperatura Máxima: 15,2ºC (12:54)

Humidade Mínima: 47% (14:14)

Pressão Mínima: 1012 hPa (02:33)
Pressão Máxima: 1018 hPa (21:03)

Vento Máximo: 40,3 km/h de NO [315º] (19:39)
Vento Médio Máximo: 30,2 km/h de N [360º] (17:00)

Precipitação: 2,1mm


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2009 às 00:57)

Despeço-me com 11ºC de temperatura, e 78% de humidade! O vento sopra fraco, de NO (315º), estando nos 6,5 km/h, actualmente!

Um bom Domingo de Páscoa a todos!


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Abr 2009 às 02:58)

Boa noite

Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco.

Temp= 13.1º C
HR= 69%
PA= 1018 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (12 Abr 2009 às 05:52)

Despeço-me com 10.0ºC, vento nulo e HR a 83%-
Até amanhã


----------



## kikofra (12 Abr 2009 às 06:25)

amanhece com algumas nuvens negras, é possivel ver a estrela da manha e as luzes parecem piscar... indescritível


----------



## Loureso (12 Abr 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia a todos 





Manhã de céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2009 às 10:17)

Bons Dias!

Sigo, neste momento com 14,1ºC, e vento moderado, o que espalha o agradável som dos Hinos de Aleluia por toda a freguesia!

A temperatura mínima foi de 10ºC

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 19,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2009 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *10,9 ºC* numa noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2009 às 11:50)

A mínima de hoje foi de 10,8ºC tem andado dentro destes valores a várias semanas já!! 

Agora céu muito nublado e 16,5ºC, 56%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Abr 2009 às 12:08)

Bom Tarde

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 8.5ºC.
Por agora estão 18.0ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra fraco de NW.

Boa Pascoa para Todos.


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2009 às 13:03)

Boas

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas. O vento sopra fraco a moderado com rajadas.

16,8º - 59% HR - 1019 mb.

Continuação de Boa Páscoa.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Abr 2009 às 13:15)

Bom dia e boa Páscoa
A mínima esta noite ficou-se pelos 9.6ºC. Agora sigo com 17.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2009 às 13:25)

Início de tarde solarengo, enquanto duram as abertas, apesar do céu bastante nublado.

Valor actual de *17,3 ºC*, vento fraco e pressão nos *1018,6 hPa*.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2009 às 14:24)

Boa tarde!!
Céu nublado com abertas, e a temperatura nuns primaveris 18.5ºC.
A mínima foi de 10.8ºC, e a pressão subiu para os 1018hpa.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2009 às 14:27)

O sol brilha num céu cada vez menos nublado e a temperatura está nuns agradáveis 18,9ºC...


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2009 às 14:42)

Céu pouco nublado com abertas. Vento em geral fraco.

18,6º
50% HR

Pressão nos 1019 mb mas com tendência para descer.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2009 às 16:25)

Valor máximo de *19,8 ºC* numa tarde de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Abr 2009 às 16:37)

Máxima de 15.5ºC. Sigo com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2009 às 16:48)

thunderboy disse:


> Máxima de 15.5ºC. Sigo com 17.9ºC.



Hun ?? estás com uma temperatura actual superior à máxima ??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2009 às 17:05)

O vento tem soprado moderado de NO, com uma velocidade média de *16,7 km/h* na última hora.

A rajada máxima atingiu, até agora, os *40,3 km/h*.

Devido ao vento moderado, a temperatura tem vindo a descer e está agora nos *18,0 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2009 às 17:08)

Tive uma máxima de *19,4ºC* e uma rajada máxima de *42,1km/h N*...

Agora sigo com 18,1ºC, 48%HR, 1018hpa e vento moderado...


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2009 às 17:36)

Céu praticamente limpo, embora a norte se vejam formações nebulosas...
Destaco o vento que sopra moderado com rajadas.
Temperatura nos 17.4ºC, após ter atingido uma máxima de 19.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2009 às 18:12)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento calmo, neste momento.

---

Temperatura a 1,25 m do telhado (padrão): *17,4 ºC*
Temperatura a 0,65 m do telhado (comparativa): *18,5 ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *55 %*
Vento actual: *6,5 km/h* (N, 343º)
Ponto de Orvalho: *17,4 ºC*
Windchill: *17,4 ºC*
Pressão Atm.: *1017,1 hPa*
Precipitação Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Abr 2009 às 18:22)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.7ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.3ºC

T.Minima: 8.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2009 às 19:45)

O vento amainou um pouco, e o céu continua bem azul...
Temperatura nos 15.2ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2009 às 20:20)

A temperatura máxima foi de *15,8ºC*! Neste momento sigo com 12ºC, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus, com maior incidência na zona _Serrana_ ! O vento sopra fraco a moderado, estando nos 16,9 km/h de NNO (338º), actualmente, e com uma rajada máxima de *35,9 km/h*, pelas 15:17!

Humidade nos 77%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2009 às 20:26)

A noite começa com uma temperatura de *14,2 ºC* e céu pouco nublado, o vento sopra fraco de NNO.

---

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,9 ºC*
Tx: *19,8 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (12 Abr 2009 às 21:37)

Boa noite e boa pascoa 

A mínima foi de 11ºC (7:32) e a máxima 18.2ºC (15:52) com a rajada máxima de 27km/h *NW* (16:05)

Agora sigo com:

12.7ºC

75%Hr

1018hpa

vento fraco NW


----------



## Saul Monteiro (12 Abr 2009 às 21:42)

Deixo aqui "2 ovos da Pascoa para vocês"  

Amanhecer de hoje.

6:49h






7:04h


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2009 às 21:55)

Extremos do dia:

10.8ºC
19.4ºC

De momento, céu pouco nublado, 13.2ºC, 1017hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2009 às 22:17)

Belos Ovos da Páscoa, *Saúl*!


Neste momento tenho 11ºC, e humidade nos 79%
Pressão a 1018 hPa e vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2009 às 22:44)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Deixo aqui "2 ovos da Pascoa para vocês"
> 
> Amanhecer de hoje.



Exelentes fotos gostei particularmente desta:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2009 às 23:06)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e variável e *13,4 ºC* estagnados.

---

Excelentes fotografias, *Saul* !


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2009 às 23:46)

Céu limpo e 12,4ºC com 77%HR...vento fraco!


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Abr 2009 às 01:06)

Boa noite

Por aqui vou com céu muito nublado por núvens baixas. Vento moderado de N

Temp= 14º C
HR= 71%
PA= 1019 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2009 às 01:11)

Relâmpago disse:


> Temp= 14º C



Em que zona de Lisboa te encontras ?


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2009 às 01:33)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns...)

Temperatura Máxima: 15,8ºC _(15:17)_

Humidade Mínima: 50% _(15:57)_

Pressão Mínima: 1017 hPa _(03:33)_
Pressão Máxima: 1019 hPa _(00:33)_

Vento Máximo: 35,9 km/h de ONO [292º] _(15:17)_
Vento Médio Máximo: 27,8 km/h de NO [315º] _(16:09)_


_Dia de céu, encoberto, e com ocorrência de precipitação fraca, pela manhã, sendo que, com o avançar do dia, a neblusidade foi diminuindo!_


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 01:44)

Extremos de ontem: 9.6ºC/18.5ºC

A temperatura encontra-se nos 11.4ºC.


----------



## Lousano (13 Abr 2009 às 02:45)

Boa noite.

Neste momento 9,5º, vento fraco e pouco nublado.

Aguarda-se com ansiedade esta bela semana que se adivinha.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 03:26)

Despeço-me com 9.3ºC e 84% de HR.
Entretanto a sirene dos bombeiros toca. Algo se passa. Nunca a ouvi durante a noite.


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 04:02)

thunderboy disse:


> Despeço-me com 9.3ºC e 84% de HR.
> Entretanto a sirene dos bombeiros toca. Algo se passa. Nunca a ouvi durante a noite.



aquela sirene de alarme que faz granda barulhao?


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 04:22)

ja chove algumas zonas do nosso litoral centro


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 04:46)

a natureza parece que esta a sentir uma mudança de tempo, os passaros estão muito activos de a meia hora para cá


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 06:26)

Começa a clarear com uma chuva se assim se pode disser quase imperceptível veem se gotas minusculas a cairem lentamente do ceu...nas so se consegue ver a luz dos candeeiros e sente-se pouco na pele
edit@6:40- continua esta situação e graças a isso a visibilidade esta a diminuir.


edit@6:49- o chão ja esta molhado graças a esta fraca precepitação


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 07:16)

Formaram-se alguma neblinas visíveis ao longe. Ceu muito nublado


----------



## Loureso (13 Abr 2009 às 07:25)

Bom dia e boa semana 




Céu nublado com alguns chuviscos.


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 09:01)

chove fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 7.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.5ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2009 às 09:09)

Bom dia!
Céu muito nublado, a ameaçar chover com brevidade.
Temperatura nos 14.9ºC, após uma mínima de 12.3ºC.
Venha ela...


----------



## vitamos (13 Abr 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Chuva fraca desde o início da manhã!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2009 às 09:38)

Bom Dia!

Noite de chuva fraca, que rendeu um total de *1,1mm* até ao momento! A temperatura mínima foi de 11ºC, e agora sigo com 13ºC!

Humidade nos 85%*
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (315º)

* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2009 às 11:09)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *12,7 ºC* numa noite de céu muito nublado e vento fraco, sem precipitação registada.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2009 às 11:31)

Ainda não chove, mas quanto mais se olha para ocidente, mais carregado está o céu...
17ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2009 às 11:44)

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.0ºC e o céu está nublado mas ainda não houve precipitação.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Abr 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2009 às 11:54)

Já começou a pingar...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2009 às 12:29)

Por cá, nada de chuva e temperatura nos *16,3 ºC*.

Hipóteses de ocorrência de aguaceiros, só no final do dia, certamente.


----------



## vitamos (13 Abr 2009 às 12:32)

Neste momento não chove e o céu apresenta abertas.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2009 às 12:40)

Tive de mínima 11,3ºC...

Esta manha já pingou mas nem deu para molhar a estrada...

Agora registo 15,6ºC, 74%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco...o céu está encoberto


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2009 às 12:58)

Foram só mesmo uns pinguinhos... molhou a estrada, a temperatura caiu cerca de 2ºC, mas já secou tudo e já subiu a temperatura para os 17.6ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2009 às 13:30)

Por aqui, há boas abertas, neste momento, mas os Cumulus ainda _dominam os céus_ !

Temperatura nos 15,8ºC e humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1016 hPa e vento a 12,2 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2009 às 13:53)

A máxima ficou-se pelos *19,0 ºC*.

O céu está bastante nublado e a temperatura apresenta uma tendência de descida, estando de momento nos *17,8 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2009 às 14:10)

Boa tarde! 

Por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado e 17,1ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 58%.
Precipitação: 0,0mm


Nos últimos dias registei precipitação nos seguintes dias:
Dia 09: 1,1mm
Dia 10: 1,1mm
Dia 11: 2,0mm
Dia 12: 0,0mm


----------



## HotSpot (13 Abr 2009 às 14:22)

Extremos de hoje:

*19.9 ºC (13:55)*
*9.7 ºC (05:09)*

O céu está a ficar muito nublado e a prometer chuva. Vento fraco de Oeste.

38ª mínima consecutiva <10ºC


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2009 às 14:28)

Boas

Céu muito nublado com vento fraco, por vezes moderado.

Nada de chuva. Nada de nada. 

16,6º
70% HR
1016 mb

Há bocado vi algumas mammatus. 

Quando é que a acção a sério vem?


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2009 às 14:30)

Céu nublado apenas...
17.5ºC, após máxima de 19.8ºC.


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2009 às 14:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> Céu nublado apenas...



E não passa disso... Nunca mais chega a chuva a sério... Eu nem quero acreditar que já vou no 39º dia sem registar mais de 1 mm de precipitação... E amanhã vou para o 40º


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 14:57)

Boas tardes
A mínima desta noite foi de 8.1ºC. Agora sigo com 17.6ºC e céu encoberto. Chuva 0.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 15:45)

Alguma precipitação a aproximar-se da serra de aire/candeeiros.
Alguém confirma?




Entretanto a temperatura desce estando nos 16.8ºC e a humidade sobe estando nos 70%.

Começa agora a chover.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2009 às 15:52)

Céu encoberto por Cumulus, debaixo de um manto de Cirroestratus. O vento sopra agora mais forte, nos 24,1 km/h  de NO (315º), actualmente!

Temperatura nos 16,1ºC e humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## vitamos (13 Abr 2009 às 16:20)

Consecutivos aguaceiros fracos por aqui. Veremos se a noite trará quantidades mais significativas. O que é certo é que ela (a chuva) vai caindo!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Abr 2009 às 16:23)

thunderboy disse:


> Alguma precipitação a aproximar-se da serra de aire/candeeiros.
> Alguém confirma?
> 
> 
> ...



por leiria ja chove também mas nada de muito significativo


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 16:59)

Desta vez, o nosso Camarada e amigo *Daniel Vilão*, enconta-se no _*Poceirão*_. 

Aí, ele regista uma temperatura de *19,2ºC* às _16h38_


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 17:02)

chove em todos os sitios que me e possivel ver, apesar de ser chuva muito fraca


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 17:10)

Mas que barreira que esta serra é
Está toda a precipitação a ficar-se por lá. Aqui está um chuvisco muito fraquinho.


----------



## vitamos (13 Abr 2009 às 17:25)

Vai chovendo fraco, mas persistentemente agora. Céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 17:28)

thunderboy disse:


> Mas que barreira que esta serra é
> Está toda a precipitação a ficar-se por lá. Aqui está um chuvisco muito fraquinho.


Aqui também so esta a ocorrer esse tipo de precipitação. por isso pode ser que  a culpa desta vez não seja da serra


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 17:40)

kikofra disse:


> Aqui também so esta a ocorrer esse tipo de precipitação. por isso pode ser que  a culpa desta vez não seja da serra



Acho que sim pois é visível chuva na serra e aqui 0 ou muito muito pouco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2009 às 19:01)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.8ºC e está a Chuviscar.

Extremos De Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.5ºC
T.Minima: 7.4ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (13 Abr 2009 às 19:32)

Boas

neste momento encontro-me em Sesimbra com o Rebelo. e deixo-vos aqui uma foto tirada à pouco, vista da casa do rebelo para a Serra de Sintra.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Abr 2009 às 19:39)

Por aqui tem sido um dia de céu muito nublado acompanhado por vezes de chuva fraca a moderada com vento fraco, sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 16,6ºC após uma máxima de 19,8ºC e mínima de 11,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2009 às 19:39)

João Soares disse:


> Desta vez, o nosso Camarada e amigo *Daniel Vilão*, enconta-se no _*Poceirão*_.
> 
> Aí, ele regista uma temperatura de *19,2ºC* às _16h38_



Com mais ou com menos rigor, efectuei esse registo.
Estava um ar bastante agradável e mais quente do que por Moscavide, mesmo com o céu bastante nublado.


----------



## Henrique (13 Abr 2009 às 20:05)

Sigo com 14,8ºC, vento fraco, 70% Hr e céu muito nublado.

Deixo agora um pequeno filme/reportagem da minha ida à Serra da Lousã (10-04-09).

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2009 às 20:09)

Céu muito nublado mas com abertas neste momento.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado.

14,7º
73% HR
1015 mb

Alguém que me diga quando chega a acção a sério, sff? 

(Acção a sério  chuva e vento ambos fortes...)


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2009 às 21:26)

Belo vídeo *Henrique*!


A temperatura máxima foi de *17,2ºC* pelas 14:35! Neste momento sigo com 12ºC, humidade a 80% e céu muito nublado por Cumulus!

Pressão a 1014 hPa e vento fraco de NO (315º), nos 10,1 km/h actualmente!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2009 às 21:39)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,7 ºC*
Tx: *19,0 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2009 às 21:40)

Tive uma mínima de *11,3ºC* e uma máxima de *19,1ºC*...
Chuva 0mm já esperava e é o 39  dia a zeros e ultimo dia 

Agora céu muito nublado e 14,3ºC, 71%HR,1015hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 21:45)

Lightning disse:


> Céu muito nublado mas com abertas neste momento.
> 
> O vento sopra fraco a moderado.
> 
> ...



Então e a ?

Sigo com 11.8ºC. 
Extremos de hoje: 8.1ºC/17.9ºC
Precipitação 0.2mm


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2009 às 21:51)

Henrique disse:


> Deixo agora um pequeno filme/reportagem da minha ida à Serra da Lousã (10-04-09).



Muito bom Henrique!
Afinal não fui o único contemplado esta Páscoa! 

------------

Por aqui caíram alguns chuviscos durante a tarde, mas não chegou para os 0,2mm da praxe.
Sigo com 12,2ºC e 81% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Abr 2009 às 21:55)

no radar do IM já se vê os aguaceiros moderados a virem em direção ao litoral centro..

até agora têm sido só chuva fraca...amanhã é que começa a acção


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Abr 2009 às 22:09)

boas noites para estreia da minha estação made in lidl reporto neste momento céu pouco nublado com 11,3ºC e 73€ de humid.


----------



## olheiro (13 Abr 2009 às 22:10)

Chuva miudinha durante cerca de duas horas e meia, dois relâmpagos (de que me tivesse apercebido) e o arrastar de trovoada para as bandas de sudoeste (?) E esta heim?


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 22:13)

Brunomc disse:


> no radar do IM já se vê os aguaceiros moderados a virem em direção ao litoral centro..
> 
> até agora têm sido só chuva fraca...amanhã é que começa a acção


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2009 às 22:28)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> boas noites para estreia da minha estação made in lidl reporto neste momento céu pouco nublado com 11,3ºC e 73€ de humid.



73€ de humidade?   

Eu sei enganaste-te... Desculpa não resisti 

Por agora céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Abr 2009 às 22:29)

> 73€ de humidade


 essa tá boa..


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2009 às 22:30)

thunderboy disse:


> Então e a ?



Já nem falo em trovoada só mesmo para não levar nas orelhas  de alguns membros daqui 

14,1º
77% HR
1015 mb


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 22:34)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> boas noites para estreia da minha estação made in lidl reporto neste momento céu pouco nublado com 11,3ºC e 73€ de humid.



Quero uma estação dessas e depois levo-a a passear à Amazónia


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Abr 2009 às 22:36)

desculpem os 73€ é que estava a fazer orçamentos e saiu  é lógico que queria dizer 73% que continuam com a temperatura a baixar para os 10,7ºc, á espera do que o radar mostra aqui para as minhas bandas


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2009 às 22:37)

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima de 10.4ºC e máxima de 15.7ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima de 11.4ºC e máxima de 17.6ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Abr 2009 às 22:38)

Bem,  mas que belo video Henrique. 

O Trevim é sem dúvida um sítio muito agradável, que nesta altura trás estas surpresas, e com uma paisagem de cortar a respiração: Em dias de céu limpo sem qualquer tipo de neblina, dá para ter uma pequena noção do quanto o nosso país é pequeno. Quem já lá foi, sabe do que falo.

Quanto ao estado do tempo, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado, temperatura nos 13.4 e humidade de 72%

Continuamos a aguardar a chegada da chuva a sério. Hoje embora tenha caído, nem deu para acumular. Abril está neste momento com... 1 mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Henrique (13 Abr 2009 às 23:02)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Bem,  mas que belo video Henrique.
> 
> O Trevim é sem dúvida um sítio muito agradável, que nesta altura trás estas surpresas, e com uma paisagem de cortar a respiração: Em dias de céu limpo sem qualquer tipo de neblina, dá para ter uma pequena noção do quanto o nosso país é pequeno. Quem já lá foi, sabe do que falo.
> 
> ...



É verdade, uma paisagem brutal de 360º, onde a serra da estrela pareçe estar a meio paço de distância.
E de facto, nesta altura do ano é um sítio bem intressante no que toca à neve, onde se está premanentemente no limiar destas situações de poder ou não nevar, não teria a nossa querida serra da lousã 1200m de altitude .

Estão agora 13,6ºC e 73% Hr. Noite calma.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2009 às 23:26)

Extremos do dia: 

12.3ºC
20.7ºC

De momento, céu nublado, 13.6ºC...
Quanto a chuva, praticamente nada, apenas uns miseráveis pingos...
Esperemos por amanhã!!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2009 às 23:26)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

Temperatura Máxima: 17,2ºC _(14:35)_

Humidade Mínima: 54% _(15:44)_

Pressão Mínima: 1014 hPa _(15:48)_
Pressão Máxima: 1018 hPa _(00:00)_

Vento Máximo: 31,6 km/h de O [270º] _(16:30)_
Vento Médio Máximo: 27,4 km/h de SO [225º] _(16:32)_

Precipitação: 1,1mm


_Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto, chuva fraca ao amanhecer, e um aguaceiro à tarde!_


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Abr 2009 às 23:50)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temp: Máx: 19,8ºC / Mín: 11,5ºC*

Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada e vento fraco


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 00:24)

começou a chover moderadamente


----------



## meteo (14 Abr 2009 às 01:50)

Lightning disse:


> Já nem falo em trovoada só mesmo para não levar nas orelhas  de alguns membros daqui
> 
> 14,1º
> 77% HR
> 1015 mb


 
Esta semana poderemos ter trovoadas  Por isso só há é que falar nelas ! 
E ela já por ai anda,como o indicou o Olheiro!
Aqui em Oeiras houve chuva moderada á tarde durante 5 minutos,e mais uns chuviscos..Pouco mais..Amanha e Quarta parece que vai melhorar...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 07:17)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *11,8 ºC*.

Acumulados *0,2 mm* de precipitação desde as 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2009 às 07:18)

Bom Dia!

Eis que começa a rotina escolar outra vez... 

Noite de aguaceiros fracos, sendo que o pluviómetro ainda não registou qualquer precipitação. A temperatura mínima foi de *10ºC*, e, neste momento, esses 10ºC mantêm-se! O vento sopra fraco, de NE (45º), a 4,3 km/h, depois de um periodo de mais de 2h a 0's...

Humidade nos 85%*
Pressão a 1010 hPa


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 07:57)

Ontem a meia noite e meia começou a chover forte e durou mais de 20m a chuva. Também estava a formar-se muito nevoeiro, mas isso foi antes da chuva. Ainda bem que só choveu a essa hora senão tinha estragado o concerto de tributo aos qUeen que fui ver.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 08:07)

Bom dia
A mínima de hoje foi de 7.1ºC. Agora sigo com10.4ºC e humidade relativa a 90%.

Desloca-se algo grande vindo do mar


----------



## Teles (14 Abr 2009 às 08:29)

Bom dia, aqui o dia começou de céu pouco nublado, neste momento um nevoeiro que até tapa o sol temperaturas de 11.0


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2009 às 08:47)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 10.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia!
Céu muito nublado, tendo chovido durante a noite, pois as ruas estão todas molhadas.
De momento não chove, mas aguaceiros não deverão faltar hoje. Como não tenho pluviómetro, não sei dizer o quanto choveu, mas não deve ter sido nada por aí além.
Em relação a temperaturas, 12.1ºC de mínima e 14.4ºC no momento.
Vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2009 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Noite de chuva por Coimbra. O dia amanheceu com sol mas um batalhão de nuvens carregadas povoa o céu à volta. O dia promete ser animado!


EDIT: 9h58m Aguaceiro forte!


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 10:31)

Por aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco.
A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 0,7mm.

A temperatura está nos 12,9ºC
Humidade nos 69%.

--------------------

EDIT: O aguaceiro inicialmente fraco, acabou por surpreender e render 1,9mm em 7 minutos.
A temperatura caiu para os 11,2ºC.


----------



## Loureso (14 Abr 2009 às 11:05)

E eis que caiu um forte aguaceiro aqui em Sacavém!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2009 às 11:40)

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.9ºC e o céu está nublado, mas ainda não caiu nenhum aguaceiro.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2009 às 11:40)

Por cá está quase a chegar a precipitação. Ainda só tenho 0,2mm desde as 0 Horas.

Mínima de hoje: *9.9 ºC (04:52) *

Ainda não foi desta que a mínima foi superior a 10ºC, por muito pouco


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2009 às 11:48)

A chuva deve ter algum problema com a Margem Sul...
Ainda há pouco, a minha "patroa" relatava-me que estava a cair um forte aguaceiro em Lisboa, na zona de Sete-Rios, e eu aqui com sol...
Pois, ainda há coisa de uma hora, brilhava o Sol, existiam muitas abertas, e a temperatura chegou aos 19.5ºC, enquanto que, do outro lado do rio, a uns escassíssimos quilómetros... chuva...
Vá lá que agora está novamente nublado, e vai caindo um ou outro pingo rebelde, mas chuva como deve ser, nada, as estradas já estão todas secas.
A temperatura caiu dos 19.5ºC relatados, para os 15.9ºC, e o vento sopra agora moderado.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2009 às 12:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> A chuva deve ter algum problema com a Margem Sul...



Por alguma razão a média de precipitação na margem sul é inferior a Lisboa. É o deserto amigo...

Mas olha que passou uma célula brutal a Sul daí e continua a descarregar água forte e feio a Sul do Barreiro neste momento.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Abr 2009 às 12:02)

Boas

Por aqui em Sesimbra só choveu de madrugada e durante a manha só vejo chover a minha frente 

Fica aqui umas fotos durante a manha. 












esta foi a ultima chuvada que passou por Lisboa


----------



## Henrique (14 Abr 2009 às 12:21)

Vão passando alguns aguaceiros. a temperatura baixa cada vez que chove sem reposição.
Hr: 65%
Temp: 14,0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2009 às 12:25)

Um pequeno timelapse de um aguaceiro pela manhã. Nem rendeu 0,2 mm no pluviometro, foi de "raspão"


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 12:31)

Bom dia!! 
Bem o enguiço parasse que acabou por Setúbal e *40 dias* depois registei mm no meu pluviometro   

Por volta das 9h da manha caiu um aguaceiro moderado que deu para correr um pouco de agua pela rua e que me rendeu *1,1mm* de chuva...Agora ao meio dia caiu mais um aguaceiro mas este fraco!

Agora céu encoberto e 13,4ºC, 75%HR, 1010hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2009 às 12:33)

Neste momento estão 16.9ºC e cai um aguaceiro fraco, é pena é que a parte mais forte do aguaceiro passa mais a norte do couço.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2009 às 12:38)

Já cai um pouco mais forte e o vento sopra por vezes moderado de W.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2009 às 12:42)

Os aguaceiros estão todos a passar-me ao lado, quer a norte, a sul, a ocidente e a oriente...
Parece que o deserto da margem sul afinal é em Santa Marta...
16.2ºC, e tudo sequinho...


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 12:46)

Aqui por Setúbal vai pingando! E olhando para Oeste parece que se vai intensificar! 

13,5ºC
74%HR
1,1mm


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 13:03)

Chove moderado! 

13,8ºC
75%HR


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 13:38)

TROVAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2009 às 13:40)

Lightning disse:


> TROVAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOO



epá, não vi nem ouvi nada...vou ficar atento...

Mais meia-hora e vai chover forte e feio no deserto.


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 13:41)

HotSpot disse:


> epá, não vi nem ouvi nada...vou ficar atento...
> 
> Mais meia-hora e vai chover forte e feio no deserto.



Ouvi ao longe mas foi bastante perceptível. Isto do lado de Lisboa. 

Ver também não vi nada, ora essa...


----------



## Lousano (14 Abr 2009 às 13:44)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui períodos de chuva fraca/moderada, vento fraco e 11,3º


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 13:50)

Estou rodeado por várias células. Neste momento céu muito nublado quase sem abertas. 

Vento fraco a moderado.

16,0º
57% HR
Pressão nos 1008 mb e a descer, descer, descer.....


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2009 às 13:53)

Chove com bastante intensidade. O céu está muito carregado!


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 13:54)

Ainda não vi nem ouvi nada.

Mas a sudoeste-oeste, há instantes o céu estava assim:






Começaram agora a cair uns pingos com um diâmetro razoável.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 13:55)

Aqui está sol agora...15,2ºC, 63%HR e vento moderado...


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 14:03)

Está a choveeeer 

Fraco, mas as pingas são grossas e dispersas 

A estrada já está molhada 

EDIT: Chove moderado agora.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2009 às 14:07)

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.8ºC, céu nublado e cai uns pingos, de referir que á pouco o aguaceiro que era fraco intensificou-se e choveu bem.


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 14:07)

caiu aqui pedraço durante uns segundos


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Abr 2009 às 14:10)

Célula que passa por Lisboa neste momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 14:11)

De momento, chuva forte, com uma intensidade instantânea de *30,8 mm/h*.

O vento sopra moderado a forte de Oeste e a temperatura está nos *12,9 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 14:12)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Célula que passa por Lisboa neste momento.



Uauu bela imagem  uma nuvem parede e tudo  não admira ter feito trovoada 

14,9ºC
59%HR


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Abr 2009 às 14:14)

miguel disse:


> não admira ter feito trovoada



Pois *Miguel* pena não ter visto


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2009 às 14:16)

Lightning disse:


> Está a choveeeer
> 
> Fraco, mas as pingas são grossas e dispersas
> 
> ...



Finalmente algo que se veja por aqui...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 14:21)

Novo aguaceiro, mas desta vez apenas fraco a moderado.

A temperatura desceu para os *11,2 ºC* que correspondem, actualmente, à mínima do dia.


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 14:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Finalmente algo que se veja por aqui...



Já parou.

Choveu IMENSO  foi mesmo tanto tanto que a minha estação acusa 0,0 mm 

Nem o Rain Rate passou dos 0,0


----------



## cloud9 (14 Abr 2009 às 14:32)

Possivel funnel cloud em carcavelos


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2009 às 14:42)

Já se vislumbra o azul do céu nas abertas que vão surgindo...
17.8ºC


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2009 às 14:44)

cloud9 disse:


> Possivel funnel cloud em carcavelos



Boas fotos!

Mas nenhuma me parece uma funnel cloud


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2009 às 14:54)

Boas fotos duma Shelf cloud 
Ouvi um trovão vindo dessa zona por volta das 13:35, ao que se seguiu um pouco mais tarde um bom aguaceiro.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Abr 2009 às 14:56)

vitamos disse:


> Boas fotos!
> 
> Mas nenhuma me parece uma funnel cloud



Concordo contigo

Depois da bela célula ir embora o momento de pausa para carregar baterias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 15:00)

Depois dos aguaceiros e de a temperatura ter descido até aos *10,8 ºC* há pouco, esta volta a subir, devido às actuais abertas, estando de momento nos *12,6 ºC*.

Desde as 0h, foram acumulados *7,6 mm* de precipitação; quase metade foi recolhida nas últimas duas horas.


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 15:03)

Belas fotos 

Quando é que será que isto passa dos 0,0...


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 16:23)

As células todo o dia a passarem de raspão.
Acumulado desde as 0h: 2.4mm
Agora cai um aguaceiro fraco/moderado


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 16:28)

thunderboy disse:


> As células todo o dia a passarem de raspão.
> Acumulado desde as 0h: 2.4mm
> Agora cai um aguaceiro fraco/moderado



Tens mais sorte do que eu. Não registei nada até agora e desde há 40 dias. 

Acho que a minha estação avariou, pois ficou tanto tempo nos 0,0 que agora não passa daí... 

Por agora o sol brilha por entre as nuvens. Algumas abertas. 15,8º e 58% HR. Pressão nos 1007 mb.


----------



## Henrique (14 Abr 2009 às 16:29)

Pouco ou nada se passa, desde as 00:00h acomulados sensivelmente 5mm.
O vento mantêm-se fraco a moderado e embora ja tenha tido 14,0ºC enquanto chovia, sigo agora com 17,3ºC e 57% Hr, devido a uma longa aberta cheia de sol que dura aproximadamente à uma hora e meia.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 16:47)

Entretanto um pequeno aguaceiro deixou cá 0.6mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 16:52)

Valor máximo de *14,9 ºC* a meio da manhã.

Agora, algumas nuvens de maior desenvolvimento a Oeste e de momento não ocorre precipitação.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Abr 2009 às 17:07)

O céu encontra-se assim.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 17:08)

thunderboy disse:


> Entretanto um pequeno aguaceiro deixou cá 0.6mm.



Célula que deixou aqui os 0.6mm


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 17:10)

As duas e pouco ouvi um trovao. agora ciram algumas pingas mas ja parou


----------



## ferreirinha47 (14 Abr 2009 às 17:23)

kikofra disse:


> As duas e pouco ouvi um trovao. agora ciram algumas pingas mas ja parou



tens razao kikofra por volta das 14 Horas caiu um belo aguaceiro e até ao momento foi o que tivemos aqui pelas bandas do lis


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 17:26)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> tens razao kikofra por volta das 14 Horas caiu um belo aguaceiro e até ao momento foi o que tivemos aqui pelas bandas do lis



de manha também caiu uma chuvadita que não durou muito aqui, mas na zona da senhora do Monte durou ainda muito tempo


----------



## T-Storm (14 Abr 2009 às 17:28)

mas que grande carga de agua cai agr em lisboa...trovoes e q nada!


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 17:28)

Boas
Por aqui ao inicio da tarde caiu um forte aguaceiro que deixou 2,1mm a juntar aos 1,1mm que tinha caído esta manha vou até ao momento com 3,2mm de chuva... Vi agora o Satélite e acredito que a zona de Lisboa e Setúbal vai ver o melhor do dia de hoje agora ao fim da tarde e inicio da noite


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Abr 2009 às 17:32)

Célula que esta a passar agora por Lisboa.


----------



## raposo_744 (14 Abr 2009 às 17:33)

Pois é amigos,aqui na terriola (Alváres.Góis)chove a potes.
Agora está a cair uma imensa chuvada o que se repete de meia em meia hora e já trovejou por duas vezes-


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 17:36)

Cai agora um aguaceiro forte, devido à célula mostrada na fotografia postada pelo *Saul*.

A precipitação cai a uma intensidade de *59,4 mm/h* mas o aguaceiro deverá ser passageiro.


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 17:43)

Podem doar-me um bocado da vossa precipitação sff?  

Ganansiosos 

Por agora céu pouco muito nublado. Acho que se aproxima algo...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2009 às 17:49)

Dia de aguaceiros moderados, com um total de precipitação acumulada de *3,1mm* até ao momento!

Por aqui, não cheguei a ouvir nenhum trovão...

No entanto, vem aí mais uma célula! E esta, com uma pequena Wall Cloud!! (Foto, a seguir) Vamos lá ver o que por aqui deixa!

Temperatura nos 13,1ºC
Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1007 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de nO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,5ºC


O nosso amigo *Teles*, relatou, pelas 15:18, um aguaceiro com Granizo!!


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 17:52)

Entretanto passa outra célula a sul...





Ainda me espanta como é que ando a ver navios o dia todo se nem sequer estou perto do mar.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 17:54)

A célula que o Saúl fotografou, rendeu aqui 1,5mm. Vou com 5,0mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Entretanto uma nova se aproxima.

A oeste o céu está assim. 







​


----------



## squidward (14 Abr 2009 às 18:08)

bem, parece que a festa voltou
Apanhei o inicio desse aguaceiro que caiu em Lisboa, estava na Gare do Oriente. Agora por aqui no Cartaxo, Céu muito Nublado e *16.6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2009 às 18:15)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui, não cheguei a ouvir nenhum trovão... (...) Vamos lá ver o que por aqui deixa!



E cai agora um aguaceiro forte, juntamente com alguns trovões, ao longe!

O vento sopra moderado, a 26,3 km/h de NO (315º)!


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2009 às 18:19)

Bela célula que passou por Sintra, aqui ainda chegaram uns aguaceiros e uns trovões muito ao longe


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2009 às 18:23)

Aqui é que não se passa nada. 0,2 mm acumulados pelas 3:30 da matina.

Durante o dia ora passam a norte, ora passam a sul.


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 18:29)

...E como anda tudo numa de ...

...E como ...

Aqui ficam as minhas 

*A oeste (costa)*











*A este (interior)*











Assim que começei a colocar este post começou a caír um aguaceiro moderado. E neste momento já parou.

Continua tudo a zeros...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2009 às 18:32)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.5ºC, o céu está nublado e apróxima outro aguaceiro, belo dia hoje.

Exremos De Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.7ºC
T.Minima: 10.5ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Abr 2009 às 18:33)

Olá!

E que dia este. O céu está como há muito não via: Carregadinho de células bem constituídas.

Vamos a dados: Desde as 00h já caíram 3.6 mm por aqui, 0.5 dos quais na última hora.

Vento fraco a moderado neste momento. Chove agora no Seixal.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 18:33)

Calma Lightning! Até as 20 horas vais registar precipitação vai uma posta? 

Aqui estou a espera de uma célula que ainda está no mar nem a vejo ainda a olho mas ela vai vir  

14,6ºC
59%HR
vento moderado


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 18:35)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Chove agora no Seixal.



Vê-se bem daqui ela a descarregar nessa zona do Seixal. 



miguel disse:


> Calma Lightning! Até as 20 horas vais registar precipitação vai uma posta?



Não sei não  a minha estação não acusa nada e já choveu moderado pelo menos 3 vezes hoje. Algo não está bem.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 18:47)

Célula a SO.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Abr 2009 às 18:58)

Mais um aguaceiro a chegar a Lisboa


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 19:02)




----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2009 às 19:02)

Neste momento está a cair mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 19:03)

Caiu mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte e já foram acumulados, até ao momento, *11,6 mm* de precipitação.

A temperatura desceu para os *10,5 ºC*.


----------



## meteo (14 Abr 2009 às 19:14)

Aqui em Paço de Arcos á tarde 3 ou 4 momentos de chuva moderada a forte.Bastante bom já
Trovoada que tenha notado,ainda nada,0


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 19:14)

Acabou de caír mais um aguaceiro moderado.

Ao mesmo tempo que caía o aguaceiro fui à varanda e apoiei-me no ferro onde está preso o pluviómetro.

Resultado:






Será que foi por minha culpa ou finalmente contou mesmo precipitação?

Eu aposto mais na segunda opção mas... 

Vou esperar pelo próximo aguaceiro para tirar isto a limpo.  

P.S.: O ferro está totalmente imóvel, até se pode prender lá uma corda e prender a outra extremidade da corda ao prédio da frente e fazer slide, que o ferro nem se mexe.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2009 às 19:21)

Neste momento está a cair forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2009 às 19:26)

O dia foi marcado por alguns aguaceiros, que foram em geral fracos/moderados e renderam até agora 3 mm.

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e estou com 10.6ºC.

Para norte há uns cumulos engraçados


----------



## olheiro (14 Abr 2009 às 19:41)

Chuva fraca a moderada durante a madrugada e manhã.

Da parte da tarde depois de um largo interregno até às 16 horas....aguaceiros muito intensos, acompanhados por vezes de granizo e trovoada....Neste momento chove a potes....Qui Çódade....


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2009 às 19:45)

Por agora não chove, mas quem sabe o que ainda nos espera?
A temperatura está baixa, nos 11.9ºC, e o vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Abr 2009 às 19:46)

Boa tarde

Tempo de aguaceiros.

Temp= 13º C
HR= 68%
PA= 1006 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 19:52)

Aguaceiros fracos.
11.2ºC
1005.8hPa


----------



## Lousano (14 Abr 2009 às 19:58)

Depois de uma manhã com períodos de chuva, uma tarde apenas com aguaceiros fracos.

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro forte, tendo o vento ficado moderado/forte e estão 7,1º e a descer bem (chuva fria).


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 20:04)

Céu muito nublado e escuro a oeste 

Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro com bom aspecto  

Espero que traga precipitação bastante razoável.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Abr 2009 às 20:07)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 10.4ºC e uma máxima de 20.4ºC. O dia de hoje caracterizou-se com uma manhã com aguaceiros fracos e uma tarde com aguaçeiros moderados a fortes!.
Por agora sigo com 11.1ºC 
A pressão está nos 1007 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2009 às 20:12)

Aqui finalmente caiu alguma coisa de jeito, sigo com 1,4 mm acumulados.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 20:14)

Cai outro aguaceiro fraco/moderado que aumentou a conta em mais 0.6mm.
10.1ºC
HR 80%
1005.9hPa


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 20:18)

Tempo frio  11,9ºC, 74%HR e vento fraco...vem ai mais um aguaceiro e talvez o ultimo do dia!


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 20:21)

Por aqui cai também mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2009 às 20:23)

Por aqui estou com 9.7ºC  esteve a cair um aguaceiro fraco que nada rendeu  neste momento o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2009 às 20:26)

Lightning disse:


> Por aqui cai também mais um aguaceiro.



Com trovoada à mistura a Sul...


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 20:26)

9.8ºC
HR 82%
Este aguaceiro rendeu 1mm
Aguardo o próximo que se avizinha.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 20:30)

Trovoada a caminho já vi um clarão do lado do mar


----------



## storm (14 Abr 2009 às 20:32)

boas,

Temperatura actual: 13.4ºC

Dia de aguaceiros fracos/moderados, não sei precisar a quantidade mas que choveu bem, choveu

Só espero que não apareça granizo, senão vai haver muitos prejuízos na agricultura

Venha mais umas chuvadas


----------



## Saul Monteiro (14 Abr 2009 às 20:32)

Fica aqui o Por-do-Sol de hoje.


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 20:32)

chove intensamente por aqui


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 20:33)

miguel disse:


> Trovoada a caminho já vi um clarão do lado do mar



Já?

A minha cadela à pouco começou a ladrar em direcção à célula que fotografei à pouco

9.6ºC

Acredito em cotas de 500 metros esta noite no Interior norte.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Abr 2009 às 20:34)

Por aqui tem sido um dia de céu muito nublado e muita chuva à mistura tem chovido muito aqui, às 17:30h com a aproximação de uma célula mais activa, trouxe com ela chuva forte e vento moderado, sigo com 11,2ºC após uma máxima de 16.7ºC e mínima de 9,2ºC, tem sido um dia fresquinho até, vento fraco neste momento e acabou agora mesmo de cair mais um aguaceiro, está algo a aproximar-se novamente, esperemos
o que é que será que vem lá


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2009 às 20:37)

Chove moderadamente por aqui e o céu está mesmo muito escuro. Amantes das trovoadas, preparem as máquinas que vem aí festa...
Está frio: 11.3ºC, irá ser mais uma noite de neve nos sítios do costume...


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 20:38)

Continua a chover... Finalmente... 1,0 mm acumulados...

Rain Rate de 0,8 mm/h  

Portanto... 2,1 mm acumulados até agora.

Finalmente a minha assinatura vai encolher


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 20:40)

A trovoada morreu! já não vejo nada bahh


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Abr 2009 às 20:46)

Por aqui só ouvi alguns trovões às 14h e às 18h, desde ai mais nada veremos o que ai vem...


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 20:46)

miguel disse:


> A trovoada morreu! já não vejo nada bahh



Aqui não vejo nada! O céu está PRETO  e no entanto NEM UM RELÂMPAGO!!!!! 

TUDO AO LADO!!! TUDO AO LADO!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Abr 2009 às 20:49)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui não vejo nada! O céu está PRETO  e no entanto NEM UM RELÂMPAGO!!!!!
> 
> TUDO AO LADO!!! TUDO AO LADO!!!



Já passei por isso hoje o céu completamente preto, mas trovoadas, nada, enfim, vamos ter esperança e aguardar


----------



## Henrique (14 Abr 2009 às 20:52)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui não vejo nada! O céu está PRETO  e no entanto NEM UM RELÂMPAGO!!!!!
> 
> TUDO AO LADO!!! TUDO AO LADO!!!



Aqui acabou de chover bem durante 25mints.
No entanto tambem me passa tudo ao lado, ou melhor, de raspão.
Temperatura desce, 11,0ºC.


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 21:04)




----------



## Lousano (14 Abr 2009 às 21:07)

Acabou o período de chuva, o com mais precipitação hoje.

Mas nada de granizo nem trovões.

Neste momento 7,6º.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Abr 2009 às 21:12)

Lousano disse:


> Acabou o período de chuva, o com mais precipitação hoje.
> 
> Mas nada de granizo nem trovões.
> 
> Neste momento 7,6º.



Hmmm se voltar a chover, não é de admirar que de manhã se vislumbre o Trevim com neve.

Bem, por aqui agora está sossegado. Amanhã é outro dia. Temperatura de 9.8ºC e humidade 91%


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 21:23)

Vai chovendo moderado agora.

8.9ºC.
HR 85%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 21:29)

A temperatura desceu para os *10,4 ºC* no momento.

O vento tem estado a abrandar e a precipitação também.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Abr 2009 às 21:35)

Sigo com 9.7ºC que é a mínima até agora do dia!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2009 às 21:36)

Neste momento tenho 9,4ºC e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cumulus Congestus...

Humidade nos 79%
Pressão a 1007 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de ONO (292º)


Deixo também um *registo* de uma pequena Wall Cloud, esta tarde... (Se se esforçarem, vêem)


----------



## Lightning (14 Abr 2009 às 21:43)

Tudo mais calmo por agora. Céu limpo e vento fraco.

O frio já se começa a fazer sentir em força! 

10,3º
89% HR
1008 mb


----------



## stormy (14 Abr 2009 às 21:56)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A temperatura desceu para os *10,4 ºC* no momento.
> 
> O vento tem estado a abrandar e a precipitação também.



dia frio em lisboa...sigo com apenas 9.5Cº
amanhã há mais festa e neve a cotas acima de 800-1100mts


----------



## Teles (14 Abr 2009 às 21:56)

Olá aqui fica um pequeno relato fotográfico do dia de hoje, não ficaram muito boas porque vinha em movimento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 22:01)

Excelentes fotografias, *Gil* e *Teles* ! 

---

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, ao contrário do que aconteceu durante o resto do dia, em que permaneceu muito nublado.


Extremos do dia até ao momento:

Tm: *10,3 ºC*
Tx: *14,9 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *11,8 mm*


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 22:07)

Temperatura
8,6 ºC

Total diario precipitação: 8,3mm


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Abr 2009 às 22:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento tenho 9,4ºC e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cumulus Congestus...
> 
> Humidade nos 79%
> Pressão a 1007 hPa
> ...



Também vi essa mesma nuvem muito boa foto Gil, e essa nuvem também está muito boa, sigo com 10,3ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 22:35)

Despeço-me com 8.5ºC, HR 85%, 1007.3hPa.

Extremos 7.1ºC/17.1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Abr 2009 às 22:38)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos do que passou por aqui hoje:
Nota: não liguem às horas nem à data, porque ambas estão erradas, vou apresentar as horas correctas por cima das fotos
(Dia 14/04/09)Às 18:30h, a fase do CB por cima de mim, que largou um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de vento moderado e alguns trovões





















Arco-Íris às 19:00h














E a fase de dissipação do CB














Depois por volta das 20:20h aproxima-se um Cumulo que ganhou uma cor laranja muito bonita devido ao reflexo do da luz do Sol e que trouxe mais um aguaceiro


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

De momento não chove...
Nem referi, mas a pressão atmosférica caiu muito de ontem para hoje, estando agora nos 1008hpa.
Temperatura nos 10.8ºC

Extremos do dia:

10.5ºC
19.5ºC


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 22:46)

chuva forte que entretanto passou a chuva


----------



## F_R (14 Abr 2009 às 22:46)

Boas pessoal

Finalmente dois dias de chuva seguidos como a muito não se via

Também me pareceu ouvir um ou outro trovão a meio da tarde mas não tenho bem a certeza.

Sigo com 8.2ºC que é a mínima do dia

A máxima foi de 14.8ºC

a precipitação hoje rendeu 3.4mm


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2009 às 23:07)

Por aqui está a chover bem, estou com 8.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2009 às 23:10)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado! Mais 1,0mm a juntar aos 5,3mm já acumulados, o que prefaz um total de *6,3mm* no dia de hoje!

A temperatura encontra-se nos 8ºC e a humidade nos 78%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 23:28)

Cai, de momento, um aguaceiro moderado que fez a precipitação acumulada desde as 0h aumentar para os *13,0 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2009 às 23:45)

Despeço-me com 8ºC de temperatura, céu muito nublado por Cumulus, e 79% de humidade!

A pressão encontra-se estável, nos 1008 hPa

A precipitação acumulada hoje foi de *6,3mm*


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 23:51)

Por aqui caíram 8,9mm de precipitação desde as 0h.
Há 67 dias que não chovia tanto.

Total este mês: 13,1mm.
Amanhã há mais.

8ºC e céu nublado. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2009 às 23:56)

Acaba por saber a pouco este dia...3,2mm desde as 0h é muito pouco!! mas tive a sorte de ver relâmpagos já de noite coisa que poucos poderão ver hoje 

Mínima:10,0ºC
Máxima:15,9ºC

Rajada máxima: 40km/h

Precipitação total: 3,2mm


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

Por cá mínima de 8.7ºC e máxima de 14.1ºC, dia marcado por vários aguaceiros que renderam um total de 4 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 23:59)

Acabo o dia com uma nova mínima e mais precipitação.

---

Extremos efectivos de hoje:

Tm: *9,7 ºC*
Tx: *14,9 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *13,2 mm*


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 00:00)

Total de Chuva
9,3 mm 

Temp. 7,9cº


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Abr 2009 às 03:16)

boas

Depois de um descanso de algumas horas, sabendo que a  possibilidade de haver alguma animação seria  no final da madrugada e inicio de manha, eis que já estamos preparados para poder fazer algumas filmagens aqui da  casa em Sesimbra. 

mas acho que acordamos 1 ou mesmo 3 horas mais cedo do que o previsto  

pelo radar já se vê algumas manchas verdes com centros amarelos, não, não são nuvens brasileiras  o que queremos é pontos vermelhos  mas desses ainda nada.

radar 






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

sat 





[/URL] 

[/IMG]

abraços


----------



## meteo (15 Abr 2009 às 03:38)

Trovoada? Onde estas tu?


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Abr 2009 às 06:32)

boas

a dormir   visto que naquela altura nada estava a acontecer, voltamos a dormir e a colocar o despertador para 3 horas mais tarde.

já marca  no EUCLID um pouco mais a norte do que queria mas, isto é mesmo assim.









abraços


----------



## Saul Monteiro (15 Abr 2009 às 07:12)

Boas

Fica aqui a 1º foto do dia


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2009 às 07:21)

Ora Bons Dias!

Uma madrugada muito agradável, por aqui! Aguaceiros fortes renderam até ao momento um total de *3,2mm* de precipitação! A temperatura está relativamente baixa, nos 8ºC actualmente!

Humidade a 85%*
Pressão a 1007 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

Neste momento, o céu encontra-se muito nublado por uma gigante bigorna, a Oeste! Esperemos pela animação...


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2009 às 07:31)

Bom dia 

A noite tem sido de aguaceiros moderados a fortes como era de esperar 

Acordei ao som de pelo menos 3 aguaceiros fortes, 2 deles com granizo, um ás 05h e outro às 05:44. Num desses dois levantei-me e fui ver o rain rate, que não era nada mau: 56 mm/h.

Por agora tudo na mesma. Continuam os aguaceiros mas sempre que cai um a temperatura desce.

Trovoada é que nada. 

10,1º
93% HR
1007 mb


----------



## Teles (15 Abr 2009 às 07:37)

Bom dia, por aqui o dia começou com aguaceiros fortes que tinha acumulado até ao momento 6mm uma temperatura de 7.5


----------



## Saul Monteiro (15 Abr 2009 às 08:05)

Um forte aguaceiro a passar por Lisboa.






Trovoada só mais logo.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 08:14)

Bom dia
O dia começa com alguns chuviscos e uma temperatura relativamente baixa de 7.5ºC. A mínima foi de 7.5ºC. Aguardando animação........(please wait)


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a manhã acordou com aguaceiros regulares embora pouco intensos.
A estação do fsl  regista 2,6mm desde a meia noite.


A panorâmica satélite


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2009 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 5.8ºC, de referir que já cairam aguaceiros moderados, por agora estão 9.8ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2009 às 09:10)

Lightning disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A noite tem sido de aguaceiros moderados a fortes como era de esperar
> 
> ...




Bom dia!A descrição do Lightning espelha, de facto, o que se passou durante a noite. Cerca das 5 e picos da manhã caiu um aguaceiro forte, que transformou as ruas em rios, e que me limpou as varandas... 
Temperatura segue agora nos 13.7ºC, o céu está a ameaçar, embora não chova, e o vento segue fraco....
Mínima de 9.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui caiu algum granizo às 5h38 da manhã. Acordei com ele a bater no estore da janela do quarto. Mas foi coisa rápida.

Vou com 3,9mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Por agora céu muito nublado, e 9,2ºC.
Humidade nos 89%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *9,2 ºC*.

Acumulados *3,2 mm* de precipitação desde as 0h.


----------



## Loureso (15 Abr 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia a todos 

Céu nublado com alguma chuva mas com abertas.
Desde ontem que tenho observado algumas nuvens cujo o topo se apresenta em forma de bigorna mesmo que dissipada e


----------



## HotSpot (15 Abr 2009 às 09:46)

Mínima de *6.6 ºC (01:54) *

4 aguaceiros desde as 0H contribuiram para que tenha já *8,4 mm*

O Aguaceiro das 6:10 foi o mais forte chegando o RainRate aos impressionantes *248 mm/hr*


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2009 às 10:21)

Por Setúbal caiu ainda apenas 2,1mm... agora cai um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (15 Abr 2009 às 10:25)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco a passar por Lisboa. 







Por aqui em Almoinha passou um aguaceiro fraco, agora sigo com sol.


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2009 às 10:58)

Bom dia!

Noite de aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Pela manhã algum frio e céu muito nublado, sendo que vão caindo alguns aguaceiros, maioritariamente fracos. Vento moderado


----------



## Saul Monteiro (15 Abr 2009 às 11:07)

E eu a velas passar


----------



## ferreirinha47 (15 Abr 2009 às 11:16)

Por Leiria noite e manhã de aguaceiros sendo o mais forte o aguaceiro que caiu por volta da 05H00 neste momento cai outro  por enquanto trovoadas ainda nao


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2009 às 11:20)

Por aqui estão 15.2ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra fraco de W.


----------



## Fantkboy (15 Abr 2009 às 11:32)

Forte granizada e postriormente uma forte chuvada por aqui!   em Loures!


----------



## Fantkboy (15 Abr 2009 às 11:40)

Pessoal! É com enorme prazer que vos digo TROVOADAAAA!!! Que grande relampago, aqui bem perto


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2009 às 11:41)

De momento não chove, mas de vez em quando lá vem um aguaceiro fraco para molhar a estrada...
Sigo com 15.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2009 às 11:43)

11:35 - Forte trovão sobre os paços do Lumiar, seguido de granizada.
Entretanto há 2 minutos deu outro, mas mais longe.


----------



## Fantkboy (15 Abr 2009 às 11:46)

AnDré disse:


> 11:35 - Forte trovão sobre os paços do Lumiar, seguido de granizada.
> Entretanto há 2 minutos deu outro, mas mais longe.



O ultimo foi aqui bem perto! (loures)


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2009 às 11:47)

Grande cortina de água que vejo sobre Lisboa, as nuvens estão muito carregadas, com uma tonalidade azul cinza...
Para não variar, aqui passa tudo ao lado, trovoada, chuva forte...
Se for preciso, logo à tarde quando for trabalhar para Lisboa, vem o mau tempo para aqui...


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2009 às 11:47)

AnDré disse:


> 11:35 - Forte trovão sobre *os paços do Lumiar*, seguido de granizada.
> Entretanto há 2 minutos deu outro, mas mais longe.



Sobre o "Paço do Lumiar"  ... Que pena caro vizinho , não te poder dizer, "Ouviste este, vizinho?". Esse foi bem perto das "minhas origens" 

Mais longe, por Coimbra, agora está tudo muito calmo. Vamos ver o que trás a tarde. Para já brilha o sol!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2009 às 11:52)

Interessante como por Moscavide há algumas abertas e a minha estação não regista queda de precipitação actualmente e aqui, na Portela, choveu forte e caiu algum granizo, depois de se ouvir um trovão, um pouco ao longe.
Isso comprova-se quando se repara que em Moscavide a temperatura está ainda nos *13 ºC*, quando na Portela, aquando deste aguaceiro de granizo, já desceu aos *9,8 ºC* actualmente.


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 12:12)

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro pelas 10:30, bastante forte, mas sem acompanhamento de trovoadas nem de granizo, era uma excelente célula, por agora o céu encontra-se com uma pequena aberta, mas algo virá ainda e esperemos que traga o que queremos com ele, noite de aguaceiros moderados a forte, e mínima de 7,8ºC neste momento tenho 11,5ºC
PS: esqueci-me de referir que quando chove, a temperatura também cai bastante, como ainda à pouco que caiu o aguaceiro forte em que a temperatura que se encontrava nos 12,3ºC desceu para os 9,8ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2009 às 12:13)

Desta vez ha festa para todos malta


----------



## stormy (15 Abr 2009 às 12:18)

aguaceiro algo forte agora na minha escola no campo grandehá pouco caiu granizo e houve 2-3 descargas


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 12:18)

Aproxima-se agora mesmo uma célula muito negra e que ouvi um trovão sem esperar, fui logo a correr ver à janela se se aproximava alguma coisa e vejo aquilo, começa a chuviscar e esperemos que venha mais


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2009 às 12:21)

A manhã de hoje rendeu apenas *4,2mm*...

Por agora, tenho 12ºC, e mais uma pequena célula passa, a Norte...

A tarde será animada!


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2009 às 12:23)

Aqui levo acumulados 3,1mm e 0 trovadas  
Uma foto do ultimo aguaceiro...


----------



## Rog (15 Abr 2009 às 12:24)

Imagem de Satélite das 12h:


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2009 às 12:25)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu muito nublado com boas abertas, vento moderado e 12,9º.

Hoje ainda não existiu precipitação.


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 12:30)

Começa a escurecer e a chover, e com ela o vento também aumenta, veremos...
Sigo com 12,5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 12:36)

Passou de raspão, enfim, a tarde promete, por isso temos de esperar pelo que ai vem de certeza que vai chegar para todos


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2009 às 12:55)

Acabei de ouvir um Trovão agora mesmo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2009 às 13:05)

Neste momento por aqui está a cair um forte aguaceiro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2009 às 13:09)

Está a cair granizo.


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2009 às 13:10)

Apenas um aguaceiro moderado. Trovejou duas vezes antes de chover.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2009 às 13:19)

TROVOOAADAA neste momento.


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2009 às 13:23)

De volta a casa...

De manhã fui a alfragide. Apanhei um aguaceiro forte com alguma trovoaaaadaaaaa 

Embora só se ouvissem os trovões já foi bom 

Por aqui neste momento céu muito nublado. Aproxima-se algo... 

Sempre que cai um aguaceiro vem acompanhado de vento com rajadas.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas: *7,4 mm*


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2009 às 13:26)

Em Odivelas sigo com 11,2ºC e 86% de humidade relativa.
O sol vai espreitando agora.

Levo 10,0mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2009 às 13:31)

Almada deverá estar debaixo de um aguaceiro jeitoso, alguém confirma?
Por aqui, pode ser que esse aguaceiro dê para cá chegar, mas parece que (mais uma vez) vai passar ao largo...
Temperatura nos 16.7ºC.


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2009 às 13:31)

Chuva moderada neste momento!


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 13:35)

Por aqui só passeiam cumulos, vamos lá a ver se algo virá, tenho saudades de uma trovoada, volto às 19h e despeço-me com 16,7ºC, vento moderado e céu muito nublado por cumulos


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2009 às 13:46)

Eu devo ser o que regista menos precipitação bahh 

Vou com os mesmos 3,1mm desde as 0h...agora brilha o sol e estão 15,3ºC, 51%HR e vento moderado...


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 13:54)

Não me posso queixar.
Duas grandes células, trovões, apesar de só ter ouvido o barulho e *31mm* desde as 0h



Os meus avós relatam um assobio e chuva torrencial


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2009 às 13:54)

A temperatura já chegou aos 15,9º, dia muito vmenos frio do que ontem.

Finalmente surge o negro ameaçador, mas parece querer passar a Norte.


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 14:09)

So ate agora tive mais chuva do que o dia todo ontem:

Total de Chuva
12,7 mm


----------



## F_R (15 Abr 2009 às 14:17)

Boas pessoal

Mais um aguaceiro forte que acabou de passar agora mesmo e acompanhado de 

Estão 9.4ºC e 4.2 mm acumulados hoje

A mínima foi de 6.6ºC


----------



## Henrique (15 Abr 2009 às 14:20)

A noite foi de sobressalto, 4 aguaceiros torrenciais deixaram por aqui uma boa acomulação, cerca de *32,5mm* (desde as 00h ), sendo que um deles largou uma granizada com pedras sensivelmente de 3milimetros de diâmetro.
Trovões ainda nenhum. Sigo agora com *14,5ºC, 64% Hr *e vento moderado por vezes forte.
Desde as 9:45 que não chove.
A mínima esta noite foi de 9,1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2009 às 14:24)

Como previ a célula passou a Norte e apenas deixou aqui água suficiente para molhar a estrada.

Impressionente a descida da temperatura dos 15,8º para 10,2º em 5 mínutos.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Abr 2009 às 14:29)

Está a chegar mais um aglomerado de células à zona de Lisboa que vão fazer as delicias a alguns. 

Já tive de máxima 17,1ºC e continuo com 8,4mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2009 às 14:37)

Mais um Aguaceiro moderado com algum granizo à mistura. Antes de começar a chover fez um belo Trovão, bem mais forte que os outros anteriores


----------



## mocha (15 Abr 2009 às 14:39)

Boas, espero que animação chegue até aqui, têm caído belos aguaçeiros desde a madruga, não tenho dados a estação foi se de vez


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2009 às 15:25)

Boa tarde

Neste momento por aqui estão 14.5ºC e está a cair mais um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2009 às 15:56)

Boa tarde a todos. Este é o meu primeiro post e é para relatar 3 aguaceiros muito fortes  com granizo em Coimbra. Já há ruas alagadas. De momento está um ceu esquisito com sol e umas nuvens muito negras.

No avatar tenho local viseu mas estudo na universidade de coimbra.
Cumps.


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2009 às 16:04)

Desde esta manhã que não caiu mais nenhum aguaceiro. Vamos ver se as próximas horas trazem mais algum... 

15,9º
62% HR
1009 mb

Vento fraco a moderado e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2009 às 16:09)

dahon disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Este é o meu primeiro post e é para relatar 3 aguaceiros muito fortes  com granizo em Coimbra. Já há ruas alagadas. De momento está um ceu esquisito com sol e umas nuvens muito negras.
> 
> No avatar tenho local viseu mas estudo na universidade de coimbra.
> Cumps.



Bem vindo ao fórum!

O teu relato vem confirmar o que eu senti, mas infelizmente não vi por estar numa conferência (no polo II). O barulho da chuva foi impressionante durante largos minutos. 


Como sempre tenho algum azar no que toca à visualização destas situações


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Abr 2009 às 16:11)

dahon disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Este é o meu primeiro post e é para relatar 3 aguaceiros muito fortes  com granizo em Coimbra. Já há ruas alagadas. De momento está um ceu esquisito com sol e umas nuvens muito negras.
> 
> No avatar tenho local viseu mas estudo na universidade de coimbra.
> Cumps.




Boa tarde pessoal, vamos esperar que caia alguma coisa por Coimbra. Já houve chuva torrencial e algum granizo à mistura, por agora o céu a Este está assim:





Abraço.


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 16:23)

Aqui esta uma completa seca... ate sol faz... a estrada esta quase seca.

a situação mais interessante:


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2009 às 16:37)

Em Coimbra um dilúvio e aqui praticamente nada.

Injusto!


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2009 às 16:50)

thunderboy disse:


> Não me posso queixar.
> Duas grandes células, trovões, apesar de só ter ouvido o barulho e *31mm* desde as 0h
> 
> 
> ...



O radar confirma isso mesmo.
Houve uma enorme descarga de água na tua zona.
Segundo o radar, houve inclusive uma zona que deverá ter superado os 30mm numa hora.







Depois na hora seguinte, descarregou em Alvega.







Registo da EMA de Alvega:


----------



## stormy (15 Abr 2009 às 17:17)

sigo com 14.1Cº.
de manhã ás 7.40 estavam 9.8Cº


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2009 às 17:37)

Miséria total!! de tarde nem uma pinga aqui vi cair e esteve sempre sol ...sigo com os mesmos míseros 3,1mm chover isto ou nada é igual a terra tem a cor de seca na mesma ...

15,0ºC
47%HR
1009hpa e rajada máxima de 44,7km/h que só serve para secar mais a terra


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 17:47)

fui agora a rua e vila a descarregar a uns 5-10km daqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2009 às 18:22)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.3ºC
T.Minima: 5.8ºC


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 18:24)




----------



## meteo (15 Abr 2009 às 18:24)

Por aqui céu com poucas núvens..Só ao longe..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2009 às 18:47)

stormy disse:


> de manhã ás 7.40 estavam 9.8Cº



A essa hora, registava por aqui uma temperatura de *9,2 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2009 às 18:55)

Gilmet disse:


> A tarde será animada!



Mas que grande fiasco!

Durante toda a tarde, apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco, por volta das 15:00... A precipitação de hoje mantém-se nos 4,2mm... Devo ser dos mais secos desta zona...

A temperatura máxima foi de *14,4ºC* pelas 12:56

Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC, e o céu mantém-se muito nublado por Cumulus...

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,7ºC


----------



## meteo (15 Abr 2009 às 19:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Mas que grande fiasco!
> 
> Durante toda a tarde, apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco, por volta das 15:00... A precipitação de hoje mantém-se nos 4,2mm... Devo ser dos mais secos desta zona...
> 
> ...



Aqui em Oeiras a precipitação foi de 3mm! E toda de madrugada ou manha..Passou tudo por cima,ou por baixo ou pelo lado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2009 às 19:13)

Valor máximo de *14,8 ºC*.

Foram acumulados *7,4 mm* de precipitação ao longo do dia.

Cairam alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes e até algum granizo, perto das 12h.


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 19:25)




----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 19:32)

Gilmet disse:


> Mas que grande fiasco!
> 
> Durante toda a tarde, apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco, por volta das 15:00... A precipitação de hoje mantém-se nos 4,2mm... Devo ser dos mais secos desta zona...
> 
> ...



Digo o mesmo que tu Gilmet, um autêntico fiasco, nada de chuva, só uns pequenos cumulos, uma diferença enorme da manhã para a tarde, embora agora tenha se aproximado uma célula algo interessante, tenho algumas fotos, só que a até agora só deu em chuviscos e um arco-íris pequeno e uma aumento do vento, sigo com 13,5ºC após uma máxima de 15,7ºC, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.
Já posto fotos


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2009 às 19:33)

Volta agora a cair um aguaceiro, embora fraco. O grosso da precipitação está a passar mesmo aqui a norte. 
Já não pingava desde a hora de almoço.

Aqui o que salvou o dia foi o trovão a meio da manhã que deu origem a uma boa granizada e elevou a fasquia da precipitação para os 10,0mm.


----------



## meteo (15 Abr 2009 às 19:38)

E ai esta: Finalmente chuva moderada a forte,aumento do vento e arco-iris!
Já vi nuvens com pior aspecto para trovoada


----------



## meteo (15 Abr 2009 às 19:43)

E continua...Agora acompanhado por granizo. Estas nuvens bem boas deslocam-se rapidamente para Este... E pronto,voltou o Sol


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 19:45)

Cá vão as fotos
Nota: volto a dizer para não ligarem às horas nem à data

Aproximação da célula(18:30)






















Fase por cima de mim(19:00)















Um belo arco-íris(19:30)


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2009 às 19:59)

Tendo em conta o que já li aqui, então dou-me por muito contente por já ter tido 7,4 mm desde as 0 horas. 

E dou-me contente por já ter ouvido, pelo menos, (só de manhã) 3 trovões, 2 deles fortes, e ainda por neste momento a luz estar a dar sinal :assobio:

Uma célula por cima de Lisboa é tudo o que se avista no céu neste momento. O frio começa a apertar. Vento fraco a moderado.

Às 20:02 (post editado)


----------



## DRC (15 Abr 2009 às 20:07)

Aqui na Póvoa de Sta Iria há a salientar a trovoada por volta das 11h30 / 11h45, que veio acompanhada de algum granizo. Durante a parte da tarde nem uma pinga caiu tendo o céu estado menos nublado.
Alguém me sabe dizer se para amanhã a quantidade de precipitação será maior ou menor que a de hoje?


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 20:15)

Dia espantástico
Perto de 40mm de precipitação hoje
Trovoada e granizo
Pronto foram 33mm


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 20:19)

Muitos parabéns aos contemplados pelas trovoadas e granizo, cá eu não vejo nada à tanto tempo, já tenho muito poucas esperanças...
Sigo com 12,4ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 20:29)

thunderboy disse:


> Não me posso queixar.
> Duas grandes células, trovões, apesar de só ter ouvido o barulho e *31mm* desde as 0h
> 
> 
> ...



Peço imensa desculpa afinal foram cerca de 20mm

Agora é que são 33mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2009 às 20:34)

Céu muito nublado, especialmente a SO, com um valor actual de *12,9 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2009 às 20:39)

Cai mais um aguaceiro moderado neste momento.


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2009 às 20:49)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado e as células a passarem ao lado (deve existir algo a bloqueá-las).

Neste momento 9,8º


----------



## Saul Monteiro (15 Abr 2009 às 20:53)

As ultimas células antes do anoitecer.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 20:56)

A noite promete





Consigo visualizar esta célula daqui, mas ao que parece não parece estar a produzir actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Teles (15 Abr 2009 às 20:58)

Boas, hoje foi mais um belo dia de relatos fotográficos, peço desde já desculpa por a pouca qualidade de algumas fotos, pois foram tiradas em movimento


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2009 às 20:59)

O aguaceiro continua por aqui. Até agora contabilizei:

0,0 mm
3 relâmpagos


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 21:11)

Algumas fotos de hoje


----------



## meteo (15 Abr 2009 às 21:11)

Teles,a antepenultima foto está especialmente boa! 
A penultima não é de granizo,pois não?  Se for é granizo dos bons para partir cabeças...


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 21:24)

Aqui também não cai nada, é tudo desviado no que conta a trovoadas.
Sigo com 12,5ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Teles (15 Abr 2009 às 21:30)

E para findar a tarde aqui ficam mais 3


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2009 às 21:35)

Excelentes fotos *Saul*, *teles* e *thunderboy* Nuvens, saraiva e mamatus


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 21:41)

Boas fotos *Saul Monteiro*, *Teles* e *JoãoPT*

Após ter caido um aguaceiro forte , cai um moderado.


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2009 às 21:50)

Finalmente um aguaceiro forte com granizo.

A temperatura desceu para os 6,9º

Edit: 1 trovão


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2009 às 22:05)

Noite muito calminha por aqui:




12,4ºC
75%HR


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2009 às 22:19)

E volta a chover de forma torrencial em Coimbra!
A trovoada é que não aparece!

cumps.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 22:21)

E o último exercito de células prepara-se para atacar


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2009 às 22:22)

Bem, pessoal, que fotos fantásticas!!! Só profissionais!


O céu está muito nublado. Não choveu mais! tenho 11,6ºC de temperatura, e humidade a 75%

Pressão a 1010 hPa e vento a 13,3 km/h de OSO (225º)


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 22:24)

thunderboy disse:


> E o último exercito de células prepara-se para atacar



sera que a actividade electrica?

Quanto tempo para chegarem?


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2009 às 22:30)

thunderboy disse:


> E o último exercito de células prepara-se para atacar





Por aqui está tudo calmo. Céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo e vento está fraco.

O frio é que é em quantidade razoável... 

12,6º
83% HR
1011 mb (com tendência para subir, portanto o pior (melhor ) já passou


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 22:38)

Lightning disse:


> Por aqui está tudo calmo. Céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo e vento está fraco.
> 
> O frio é que é em quantidade razoável...
> 
> ...



Que pessimismo!
Esperemos por sexta feira

9.4ºC
1009.2hPa


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2009 às 23:04)

thunderboy disse:


> Que pessimismo!
> Esperemos por sexta feira



Não me confundas porque eu não pertenço a esse grupo... 

Esperemos por sexte feira? Tenho a certeza que sexta feira vai ser melhor ainda do que o dia de hoje. 

Mas, falando no presente: podem vir mais células a caminho mas só acredito que cá cheguem já de madrugada.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 23:08)

Lightning disse:


> Não me confundas porque eu não pertenço a esse grupo...
> 
> Esperemos por sexte feira? Tenho a certeza que sexta feira vai ser melhor ainda do que o dia de hoje.
> 
> Mas, falando no presente: podem vir mais células a caminho mas só acredito que cá cheguem já de madrugada.



Melhor para alguns...
Para mim é impossível ser melhor que hoje...


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 23:20)

Por aqui volta a chover


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2009 às 23:24)

Este pessoal anda-se a desdobrar em fotos  porreirão pá.

Por cá, destaque para o aguaceiro forte que caiu das 11h20 ás 11h30, o qual era constituido por pingas grossisimas, e que rendeu 4 mm, tambem nesses 10/15 minutos as temperatura caiu dos 13.3ºC para os 10.2ºC  neste momento céu limpo.

Tive uma mínima de 8.2ºC e máxima de 14.2ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 23:27)

Extremos: 6.2ºC/14.5ºC

Precipitação:*35mm*


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Abr 2009 às 23:28)

Cai agora um aguaceiro na zona de Tomar. Temperatura a rondar os 9°C.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2009 às 23:30)

Tive uma mínima de 8,2ºC e uma máxima de 16ºC...

A rajada máxima foi de 44,7km/h...

A precipitação total de apenas 3,1mm...


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 23:31)

Por aqui sigo com 12,5ºC, nada de chuva, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, já não virá mais nada de especial para aqui, mas esperemos, se vier, só mesmo durante a madrugada.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2009 às 23:32)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

Temperatura Máxima: 14,4ºC _(12:56)_

Humidade Mínima: 53% _(16:06)_

Pressão Mínima: 1006 hPa _(04:33)_
Pressão Máxima: 1010 hPa _(21:18)_

Vento Máximo: 47,7 km/h de O [270º] _(15:49)_
Vento Médio Máximo: 41,1 km/h de OSO [225º] _(15:49)_

Precipitação: 4,2mm


_Dia de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, e alguma trovoada, mas muito pouca._

---

Neste momento tenho 11ºC, e humidade nos 77%
Vento fraco, nos 12,2 km/h de O (270º), e pressão a 1010 hPa


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Abr 2009 às 23:39)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura: Máxima: 16,7ºC / Mínima: 7,8ºC*

Dia de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros moderados a fortes, vento fraco a moderado, alguma trovoada e algo fresquinho.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2009 às 23:41)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,2 ºC*
Tx: *14,8 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *7,4 mm*


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

#
Total de Chuva
14,7 mm
#
		Máxima
14,3ºC 2:04 PM
#
		Mínima
6,6ºC 1:32 AM


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

Células ao ataque(com força e festa)





Só mais um pouco


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2009 às 23:47)

De momento não chove, mas está a estrada molhada ainda...
Sigo com 12.3ºC e 1010hpa, a subir, portanto, o q pode indiciar algo...

Extremos do dia:
9.2ºC
17.9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Abr 2009 às 00:04)

Bem, despeço-me com 12,4ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco.
Até amanhã e a ver se algo nos virá surpreender


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2009 às 00:42)

Céu muito nublado, vento calmo e *12,4 ºC*.

Não caiu precipitação alguma desde as 0h.


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2009 às 00:47)

Será que chega alguma coisa à Capital? 






Ontem fiquei-me pelos 10,0mm.
Vamos ver até onde vai hoje.


----------



## Lousano (16 Abr 2009 às 00:54)

Mais uma chuvada, mas desta vez desceu apenas para os 7,6º


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 01:01)

AnDré disse:


> Será que chega alguma coisa à Capital?



Parece que sim. Embora as nuvens não são tão frias nem tão bem definidas como as que estão mais a norte


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2009 às 01:20)

Vi agora um relâmpago ao longe. Penso que sobre a Arrábida.
Vejo também uma cortina de chuva para o lado de Oeiras.

E por aqui o céu vai encobrindo.

EDIT 1:23
Fotografia de há 5 minutos atrás:




Legenda: À esquerda do moinho: Monsanto. À direita zona de Algés até Oeiras.
Porcaria dos candeeiros... A estragarem as fotografias.


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 01:31)

Aqui em Setúbal nada de trovoadas...apenas um aguaceiro que não deu para registar nada...

11,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2009 às 01:32)

TROVÃO! Agora mesmo a oeste.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 01:32)

Ouvi agora um trovão, mas longe.


----------



## Bruno (16 Abr 2009 às 01:33)

Boas,

Acabei de ouvir um trovão aqui pela zona de Sintra,
ainda não chove


----------



## meteo (16 Abr 2009 às 01:33)

AnDré disse:


> Vi agora um relâmpago ao longe. Penso que sobre a Arrábida.
> *Vejo também uma cortina de chuva para o lado de Oeiras.*
> E por aqui o céu vai encobrindo.
> 
> ...



Por aqui não chove nada..Mas pareceu-me ouvir um trovão...


----------



## squidward (16 Abr 2009 às 01:35)

por aqui agora caiu um Aguaceiro Forte.


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2009 às 01:36)

Outro!!
Na zona oeste outra vez. Para os lados de Sintra.
Já pus a câmara na janela a filmar, a ver se apanha alguma coisa.


----------



## Bruno (16 Abr 2009 às 01:41)

Também ouvi esse, foi um pouco mais forte, entretanto começou a chover fraco,  , mas parece que a trovoada resolveu fazer uma pausa.


----------



## meteo (16 Abr 2009 às 01:41)

Os cães já ladram..Bom era se fosse indício de aproximação da trovoada  Há pouco também ouvi o segundo trovão,mas ainda mais longe que o primeiro..
Bela vista de casa André para poder ir dizendo onde se encontra a trovoada  
Mais 1,este pareceu mais perto


----------



## Bruno (16 Abr 2009 às 01:42)

Bem mais depressa eu falasse mais depressa começava a chover forte com granizo, e com um relâmpago mesmo aqui por cima


----------



## squidward (16 Abr 2009 às 01:44)

neste momento chuva forte e algum granizo
trovoada é que nada...


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2009 às 01:44)

Em clarão enorme este último! E ficou registado em filme!
Só que entretanto começou a chover... A máquina está quase a tomar banho. 

Primeiros 0,2mm do dia.
A trovoada vai-se aproximando daqui.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 01:44)

Mais um. 15 segundos entre o raio e o som, 15sx340m= 5,1 km daqui.


----------



## meteo (16 Abr 2009 às 01:44)

Bruno disse:


> Bem mais depressa eu falasse mais depressa começava a chover forte com granizo, e com um relâmpago mesmo aqui por cima


----------



## meteo (16 Abr 2009 às 01:46)

Magnífico ter a casa virada para todo o lado,menos Oeste! MAIS 1 E mais forte!


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 01:48)

Agora houve um enorme mas a sul/sudeste, a cerca de 12km.


----------



## Bruno (16 Abr 2009 às 01:48)

Este último caiu para os lados de mem-martins, continua a chover forte


----------



## Bruno (16 Abr 2009 às 01:52)

Passou a chuva moderada a fraca, mas foi uma bela rega


----------



## meteo (16 Abr 2009 às 01:54)

Começa a chover e aumento do vento.


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2009 às 01:56)

Pois as descargas pararam há uns minutos..
Subitamente levantou-se um vendaval!!
Agora acalmou e vai chovendo fraco em gotas grossas, mas o céu a W tem um tom vermelho medonho, acho que vai descarregar a sério não tarda nada..


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2009 às 01:56)

Neste momento vento muito forte e chuva torrencial!!


----------



## meteo (16 Abr 2009 às 02:00)

Raio agora a Sul,para os lados da Caparica. Chuva fraca


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2009 às 02:03)

Granda rega! 
Até direito a uma "gust front" jeitosa antes!


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 02:05)

Trovoada perto de Setúbal mas não é forte! chove fraco mas umas pingas enormes.


----------



## meteo (16 Abr 2009 às 02:06)

Chove bem agora..A trovoada parece que ficou por Sintra...


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2009 às 02:07)

Quer dizer: - Aqui é que prometia, aqui é já noite (tudo calmo)
e afinal é aí que ainda é dia?

Sempre a surpreender-nos esta Natureza indomável...
Bom proveito...


----------



## Bruno (16 Abr 2009 às 02:09)

meteo disse:


> Chove bem agora..A trovoada parece que ficou por Sintra...



Parece que sim... 
aqui o céu continua muito nublado, mas já não cai nada


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 02:09)

chove forte agora, a trovoada parece que morreu...


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2009 às 02:10)

Mas já acalmou..
Calma nimboestrato que estão umas belas "pipocas" no mar mesmo a caminho daí!
Por aqui agora deverá vir a bonança durante umas horas..
Boa noite!


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 02:15)

chuva e vento forte...


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 02:21)

3,2mm em poucos minutos, metade do que caiu em dois dias.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2009 às 02:21)

Linha de instabilidade (associada ao centro de baixas pressões centrado a noroeste da Península Ibérica) "varre" o litoral oeste, progredindo do litoral para o interior e afectando principalmente as regiões para norte do vale do Rio Tejo.

WunderMAPtm

Sat24.com


----------



## Henrique (16 Abr 2009 às 02:22)

Depois de algumas descargas vistas e ouvidas chove torrencialmente, por vezes de granizo.


----------



## meteo (16 Abr 2009 às 02:26)

Acalmia total..A trovoada desapareceu quando cá estava a chegar  Já foi bom
Boas noites


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 02:26)

corre um pequeno rio na rua...isto é mais do que 3mm de chuva...o meu pluviometro marca por defeito nunca por excesso.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 02:28)

Aqui já parou de chover, ainda há ali umas nuvenzitas a W/SW, vou aguardar uns minutos a ver se trazem algo


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 02:30)

E continua 4,3mm


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 02:31)

relâmpago nem sei bem de onde veio lol mas foi perto.


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 02:45)

Trovoada nova mas a passar ao lado...5,3mm até agora.10,7°C


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Abr 2009 às 03:01)

boas

isto não está mau 

10 a 12 clarões, 2 raios e alguns bons trovões 

neste momento chove forte, vento de Oeste moderado e gélido, 10.3º

bem por hoje já chega, venha sexta feira e Maio 

abraços


----------



## Gongas (16 Abr 2009 às 03:30)

Por Coimbra agora tudo calmo. Destaco as 14h um forte trovão seguido de chuva forte e as 22h cerca de 20 minutos de granizo com bastante intensidade.
amanha mais um dia de chuva...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2009 às 07:20)

Bons Dias!

Parece que houve trovoada, e choveu forte...  Nem acredito que perdi o melhor da festa!!

No entanto, a minha mãe relata um enorme estrondo, por volta das 1:30!

Tenho *4,3mm *de precipitação acumulada, e a temperatura mínima foi de 9ºC

Neste momento tenho 10,8ºC
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,9ºC

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus, e mais uma pequena célula passa a Norte!


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 07:45)

Bom dia
Noite muito aquém das minhas expectativas.
Mínima de 6.4ºC. Actual 7.4ºC, HR 93%, PA 1010.6hPa.

Célula que passou




Célula a NO




Parece ser mais potente que pensava


----------



## Teles (16 Abr 2009 às 08:12)

Bom dia, por aqui vai choviscando, que acumulou até ao momento 2mm, temperatura actual de 7.8


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 08:24)

Aguaceiros moderados.
Avista-se outra célula.





Isto devia de ser era, em vez de célula, célula e célula, supercélula, supercélula e supercélula


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2009 às 08:35)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *9,7 ºC*.

Acumulados *3,0 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Abr 2009 às 09:13)

Bom Dia

Por aqui por volta das 2:30h da manhã caiu um aguaceiro forte, neste momento estão 13.1ºC, o céu está  nublado com abertas e apróxima-se algo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Abr 2009 às 09:14)

Bom Dia

Por aqui por volta das 2:30h da manhã caiu um aguaceiro forte, neste momento estão 13.1ºC, o céu está  nublado com abertas e apróxima-se algo.

T.Minima de hoje: 7.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2009 às 09:23)

AnDré disse:


> Outro!!
> Na zona oeste outra vez. Para os lados de Sintra.
> Já pus a câmara na janela a filmar, a ver se apanha alguma coisa.



Após o meu último post fiquei sem net. 

A trovoada aqui rendeu 4,4mm. Nada de especial.
O mais espantoso foi mesmo a forma súbita como o aguaceiro entrou. Estava tudo calmo, apenas a trovoada ao longe, e de repente sopraram fortes rajadas de vento com chuva forte.
Mas se tão depressa chegou, depressa se foi.

Ficam dois flashes que a máquina filmou:










(Nesta a lente já estava toda molhada) 

--------------------------

Por agora sigo com céu muito nublado e 4,8mm acumulados desde as 0h.
Não chove.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Abr 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia!
Parece então que houve festa esta noite.
Confesso que não dei por nada de tão cansado que estava...
Por aqui, céu nublado com abertas, mas com a estrada ainda meio molhada e muitas poças no chão, sinal de festarola esta noite.
Mínima de 9.8ºC, temperatura actual de 14.4ºC.
Vento moderado com rajadas.
A pressão atmosférica continua a sua tendência de subida, indo nos 1011hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Abr 2009 às 09:29)

E neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2009 às 09:31)

Excelentes registos, *André* ! 

---

Céu pouco nublado e dia, até agora, solarengo.
A subida da temperatura começou a abrandar, encontrando-se de momento nos *14,4 ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2009 às 09:48)

Bom dia!

Fim de tarde e noite com vários aguaceiros. O tal das 22h já aqui referenciado foi bem forte. Deu-me a sensação de ter granizo em muita quantidade até pelo barulho que por vezes fazia nos vidros. Mas a falta de luz no meu local de observação não permitiu avaliar quanto desse espectacular aguaceiro era em granizo. Certo é que já mesmo ao final da tarde os dois aguaceiros bem fortes que apanhei no percurso do emprego a casa tinham sempre algumas pedrinhas à mistura por entre a chuva! Um dia sem dúvida espectacular, no qual apenas faltou a trovoada. Pelo menos não me apercebi de nenhuma descarga... 

O dia amanheceu de novo com céu muito nublado. Têm caído aguaceiros mas de fraca intensidade.


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2009 às 09:59)

Aguaceiro forte que já dura há alguns minutos!


----------



## Lousano (16 Abr 2009 às 10:13)

vitamos disse:


> Aguaceiro forte que já dura há alguns minutos!



Deve ser a célula que chegou agora aqui.

9,1º


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 10:17)

Boas
Desde as 00h tenho acumulados 7,4mm de chuva nada mau! agora não chove e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2009 às 10:19)

Lousano disse:


> Deve ser a célula que chegou agora aqui.
> 
> 9,1º



Provavelmente... Por aqui já passou, mas o céu continua a prometer mais alguns duches!


----------



## HotSpot (16 Abr 2009 às 10:24)

Aqui durante a noite também alguns aguaceiros. Pode ter havido trovoada mas não me acordou 

Levo acumulados 4,6 mm


----------



## Lousano (16 Abr 2009 às 11:03)

E mais uma chuvada.

Hoje não vai ser como ontem.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Abr 2009 às 11:34)

Por aqui não tem chovido nada de há umas horas para cá, pelo contrário o sol tem sido uma constante.
A temperatura segue nos 16.9ºC, e o vento mantém-se moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Abr 2009 às 11:39)

Por aqui á pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro Moderado, por agora estão 16.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Abr 2009 às 11:44)

Um timelapse do amanhecer de hoje, com aguaceiros a acompanhar.


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2009 às 11:46)

FORTE GRANIZADA!

Se alguem tiver maquina consigo por favor tente tirar fotos!! (infelizmente nao tenho  )


----------



## dahon (16 Abr 2009 às 11:53)

trovoadaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2009 às 11:53)

TROVOADA!

Volta a granizar mas agora acompanhado de chuva!


----------



## Gongas (16 Abr 2009 às 11:54)

Confirmo Vitamos...Impressionante a quantidade de granizo que caiu e tou perto de Taveiro. até parece que nevou.


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

vitamos disse:


> TROVOADA!
> 
> Volta a granizar mas agora acompanhado de chuva!



Minados! Vocês estão minados!


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2009 às 11:56)

Gongas disse:


> Confirmo Vitamos...Impressionante a quantidade de granizo que caiu e tou perto de Taveiro. até parece que nevou.



Aqui tou na parte sul (polo II) a chuva entretanto começou a cair forte pelo que se nota pouco já o granizo.

EDIT: Volta a granizar (vou ter que sair, quando voltar digo como está a cidade)


----------



## Gongas (16 Abr 2009 às 12:18)

granizo a bocado


----------



## ferreirinha47 (16 Abr 2009 às 12:19)

boas neste momonto reporto um aguaceiro moderado por leiria


----------



## stormy (16 Abr 2009 às 12:20)

noite e madrugada calmas com 10.9Cº ás 7.40


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 12:24)

Hoje é o dia do Norte e Centro como tem sido todos os dias alias...Amanha é a vingança do Sul 

Aqui tem brilhado o sol toda a manha e não espero nada de mais no dia de hoje para esta zona...16.5ºC, 51%HR,  1016hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Henrique (16 Abr 2009 às 12:32)

Espantado com o valor duvidoso, mais uma vez obtido esta madrugada e após agumas verificações, constatei que acomulei cerca de 34mm originados por uma forte chuvada acompanhada por vezes de granizo.

Aqui deixo uma imagem do meu pluviometro bem cheio, sendo que cada ponto a meio da fita de medição corresponde a 5mm de chuva.
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/9481/dsc00986m.jpg

Já fui verificar através do site do IM a chuva acomulada, onde dei por correcto somar a quantidade de chuva acomulada de hora a hora, prefazendo um total de 30mm, aproximadamente.

Neste momento faz sol e estão 15,2ºC e 70% Hr.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Abr 2009 às 12:50)

Henrique disse:


> Já fui verificar através do site do IM a chuva acomulada, onde dei por correcto somar a quantidade de chuva acomulada de hora a hora, prefazendo um total de 30mm, aproximadamente.



Explica lá melhor sff, não percebi.

De qualquer forma tanto o teu valor de ontem como de hoje parecem exagerados.


----------



## Henrique (16 Abr 2009 às 13:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Explica lá melhor sff, não percebi.
> 
> De qualquer forma tanto o teu valor de ontem como de hoje parecem exagerados.



No radar do IM existe uma opção para ver a chuva acomulada em uma hora. Vai daí, decidi somar a quantidade de precipitação acomulada em cada run, o que através das minhas contas dá por volta de 25 a 30mm.
Tambem acho valores bem exagerados, mas possiveis.


----------



## Lousano (16 Abr 2009 às 13:18)

Há cerca de uma hora atrás ouvi uns bons trovões, mas a célula passou a Norte. Mas pelo que vejo, a Norte continua escuro que nem breu.

O pessoal de Penacova e Vila Nova de Poiares é que poderiam relatar o que se acontece por lá.


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2009 às 13:29)

Lousano disse:


> Há cerca de uma hora atrás ouvi uns bons trovões, mas a célula passou a Norte. Mas pelo que vejo, a Norte continua escuro que nem breu.
> 
> O pessoal de Penacova e Vila Nova de Poiares é que poderiam relatar o que se acontece por lá.



Há uma estação no wunderground em Penacova.
Vai com 15,0mm acumulados desde as 0h de hoje.


Por aqui caiu há meia hora um aguaceiro que elevou a precipitação acumulada para os 6,3mm.


----------



## Lousano (16 Abr 2009 às 13:48)

Voltou a chuva e os trovões.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Abr 2009 às 13:50)

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado com rajadas, e nada de chuva.
Continua a escalada da pressão atmosférica, indo já nos 1014hpa.
A temperatura segue nos 17.8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2009 às 13:56)

Henrique disse:


> No radar do IM existe uma opção para ver a chuva acomulada em uma hora. Vai daí, decidi somar a quantidade de precipitação acomulada em cada run, o que através das minhas contas dá por volta de 25 a 30mm.



Um erro comum de raciocínio.
A intensidade de precipitação é medida em mm/h, mas não significa que caiam 30 mm por hora, apenas atinge essa intensidade momentaneamente e não de forma contínua.
Por isso, a intensidade momentânea podia até ser de 100 mm/h e não serem acumulados mais de 10 mm, sequer.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Abr 2009 às 14:00)

Henrique disse:


> No radar do IM existe uma opção para ver a chuva acomulada em uma hora. Vai daí, decidi somar a quantidade de precipitação acomulada em cada run, o que através das minhas contas dá por volta de 25 a 30mm.
> Tambem acho valores bem exagerados, mas possiveis.



Na Praia da Rainha foram acumulados de 7 a 8 mm.







Em todas as estações na Margem Sul os valores nem passaram de 10 mm hoje nem ontem. E tu tiveste tanto hoje como ontem valores de aprox 30mm num pluviometro manual.

A soma dos valores do radar são difíceis de ler, uma cor da escala tanto pode ser 1 mm como 10 mm.

Mas claro que não ponho de lado a hipótese de estarem correctos, mas....


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 14:15)

Tudo calminho por aqui sol e vento moderado com uma rajada máxima de 47,4km/h W...Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h de 7,4mm que até bate certo com a EMA do IM  total acumulado nos últimos 3 dias de 13,7mm...

17,8ºC
53%HR
1015hpa
15,3km/h SW
ponto de orvalho: 7,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2009 às 14:28)

Boas Tardes!

Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus, e a temperatura é de 14,8ºC!

Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 31,7 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2009 às 14:38)

Valor actual de *16,1 ºC* e vento moderado de OSO.


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 14:43)

A próxima run do GFS vai meter para amanha a tarde toda a carga de agua em cima de Setúbal, vai uma aposta   

17,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2009 às 14:47)

miguel disse:


> A próxima run do GFS vai meter para amanha a tarde toda a carga de agua em cima de Setúbal, vai uma aposta
> 
> 17,0ºC



O Alladin já anda muito próximo disso!

Por aqui por Coimbra momento de acalmia. Mas entre as 11h30 e as 13h45m choveu e granizou praticamente sem parar (ás vezes mais pedra, ás vezes mais água) com períodos de intensidade variável!

Agora o sol brilha dando mais brilho a uma cidade que ganhou algumas novas fontes e cascatas ...  Mas continua a haver muitas nuvens no horizonte...



EDIT 14h59min Volta  a chover moderado com algum granizo... acaba de passar a chuva fraca...


----------



## F_R (16 Abr 2009 às 15:59)

Boas

Mais um dia de aguaceiras apesar de neste momento estar tudo calmo

Estão 17ºC

4.4mm acumulados

A mínima foi de 7.3ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 16:48)

miguel disse:


> A próxima run do GFS vai meter para amanha a tarde toda a carga de agua em cima de Setúbal, vai uma aposta
> 
> 17,0ºC



Esqueçam que falei em aposta 

Não tarda o grosso da chuva de sexta cai em Marrocos  maldito modelo Primeiro era no Norte depois no Centro depois no Sul agora já é no golfo de cadiz 

Aqui tarde de sol e uma máxima de 17,8ºC...

agora estão 16,7ºC


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2009 às 16:56)

miguel disse:


> Esqueçam que falei em aposta
> 
> Não tarda o grosso da chuva de sexta cai em Marrocos  maldito modelo



Atenção que é só o GFS a dizer isso

O modelo Europeu ás 0h indicava dois núcleos distintos com a mesma força, um de novo no centro e outro no sul. O Alladin estava quase a acertar em cheio em Setúbal com um aglomerado de precipitação mais evidente. A situação não está fácil de prever...


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 16:58)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção que é só o GFS a dizer isso
> 
> O modelo Europeu ás 0h indicava dois núcleos distintos com a mesma força, um de novo no centro e outro no sul. O Alladin estava quase a acertar em cheio em Setúbal com um aglomerado de precipitação mais evidente. A situação não está fácil de prever...



Pois é mesmo isso  e Sábado promete também 

17,0ºC
54%HR
1015hpa


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2009 às 17:16)

Neste momento tenho 14,7ºC, sendo que a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de *15,5ºC*, pelas 16:00!

Humidade nos 64%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de NO (315º), sendo a rajada máxima de *47,7 km/h*, pelas 16:14
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,1ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2009 às 17:19)

Valor máximo de *17,7 ºC*.

Valor actual de *17,1 ºC* e céu pouco nublado, o vento sopra moderado de ONO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Abr 2009 às 17:48)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.9ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra moderado de NW.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.6ºC

T.Minima: 7.0ºC


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 18:03)

Máxima de 17.3ºC.
Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: 5.8mm


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Abr 2009 às 19:16)

Boas tardes, eis que também fui surpreendido pelas 1:30 até às 2:30 da madrugada, uma bela hora de trovoada e chuva forte com algum granizo a acompanhar, e claro, quando se aproximou a parte mais instável da célula, levantou-se um vendaval enorme, e foi no momento do maior trovão e relâmpago uma noite bem passada, mas como também veio depressa, foi depressa, acabou logo a trovoada, a chuva essa, continuou
Ora, sigo com  13,8ºC após uma máxima de 17,8ºC e mínima de 7,8ºC, vento fraco e céu nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Abr 2009 às 19:25)

Resumo destes 3 dias:

Temperatura: 14(7.1ºC/17.1ºC) 15(6.2ºC/14.5ºC) 16(6.4ºC/17.3ºC)

Precipitação: 14-5,6mm	 15-34,0mm	 16-5,8mm

Total:*45.4mm*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2009 às 20:03)

Neste momento encontro-me com 14,2ºC, e o céu mantém-se muito nublado por Cumulus. A humidade é de 72% e a pressão encontra-se nos 1016 hPa!

Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,4ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2009 às 20:36)

Final de tarde com bastantes nuvens e vento calmo.

Foram acumulados *4,4 mm* de precipitação desde as 0h.

Valor actual de *14,2 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2009 às 22:33)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*9,6ºC*
Máxima:*17,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: *47,4km/h W*

Precipitação total: *7,4mm*

Agora:
12,7ºC
72%HR
Vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2009 às 23:31)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,7 ºC*
Tx: *17,7 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *4,4 mm*


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Abr 2009 às 23:33)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura: Máxima: 17,8ºC / Mínima: 7,8ºC*

Madrugada de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, acompanhados de granizo e trovoada. Dia de céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros até ao inicio da tarde e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2009 às 23:35)

Por cá dia marcado por alguma nuvens e um aguaceiros fracos ao longo do dia.

Mínima de 9.0ºC e máxima de 16.1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2009 às 23:38)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

Temperatura Máxima: 15,5ºC _(16:00)_

Humidade Mínima: 57% _(14:56)_

Pressão Mínima: 1009 hPa _(02:48)_
Pressão Máxima: 1017 hPa _(21:03)_

Vento Máximo: 47,7 km/h de O [270º] _(16:14)_
Vento Médio Máximo: 38,1 km/h de O [270º] _(12:55)_

Precipitação: 4,3mm


_Madrugada de aguaceiros moderados a fortes e ocorrência de trovoada. O resto do dia foi marcado por céu muito nublado por Cumulus._

---

Neste momento tenho 11,8ºC, e, para variar, o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus. Existem também alguns Cirroestratus, mais concentrados a NO.

Humidade a 78% e pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento fraco, nos 7,9 km/h de OSO (248º)


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2009 às 00:05)

Por Lisboa, durante a tarde, não dei conta de ter chuvido, mas agora que chego a casa, as ruas e carros estão todos molhados.
De momento não chove, e sigo com 12.8ºC.
Vamos ver então o que nos reserva amanhã!

Extremos do dia:
9.8ºC
18.8ºC


----------



## Bruno (17 Abr 2009 às 00:14)

Boas, 

Depois da trovoada de ontem à noite, aqui não caiu mais um gota que fosse , até à cerca de uma hora quando caiu um aguaceiro fraco mas com umas gotas muito grossas.

A temperatura exterior está mais alta que nos outros dias a esta hora, encontra-se nos 12,1ºC.

Vamos ver o que isto vai dar esta noite/madrugada.


----------



## Lousano (17 Abr 2009 às 01:18)

Depois da manhã divinal, a tarde esteve com aguaceiros frequentes mas fracos, diminuindo a sua frequência ao longo do dia.

Neste momento 9,0º, vento fraco e pressão nos 1016 hPa


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2009 às 01:55)

Ontem fiquei-me pelos 6,3mm de precipitação acumulada.
Depois de almoço não voltou a chover. No entanto o céu manteve-se sempre muito nublado e o vento do quadrante oeste.


Por agora, muitas nuvens, vento fraco e temperatura nos 10,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2009 às 07:14)

Ora bons dias!

Noite de aguaceiros fracos! O Pluviómetro não registou qualquer acumulação! A temperatura mínima foi de 10ºC, sendo que neste momento sigo com 11ºC...

Mais um aguaceiro se aproxima!

Humidade nos 87%*
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## thunderboy (17 Abr 2009 às 08:13)

Bom dia
Céu pouco nublado por cirroestratos.
A mínima foi de 7.4ºC sendo que agora tenho 9.6ºC.
Onde está a chuva


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 8.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
Esta noite devem ter caído uns aguaceiros, mas nada de importante, apesar de as estradas ainda se manterem molhadas.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, e o vento é fraco.
Temperatura nos 15ºC, após mínima de 12ºC.


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Depois de um grande dia, a noite e manhã foram calmas, apenas com alguns aguaceiros fracos. Por agora céu muito nublado e vão caindo umas pingas!


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2009 às 10:30)

Bom dia!

Por aqui caiu há pouco um aguaceiro fraco.
O céu mantém-se encoberto.
0,6mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Precipitação, até ao momento, em:
- Abril: 30,0mm.
- Ano 2009: 300,0mm.


----------



## Teles (17 Abr 2009 às 10:49)

Bom dia! Por aqui vai caindo alguns aguaceiros,que acumularam até ao momento 2mm, temperatura actual de12.7.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Abr 2009 às 10:56)

bom dia, por aqui manhã de ceu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos sigo com 13,5ºc e avista-se algo de muito escuro vindo de NO


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2009 às 11:48)

Por aqui neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro fraco/moderado e estão 15.5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Abr 2009 às 11:56)

Por aqui sigo com 16,7ºC, a temperatura está a subir bem graças às nuvens, após uma mínima de 7,8ºC, outra vez, 3º dia consecutivo com a mesma mínima, também tem chovido fraco, com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Humidade nos 78%
Pressão nos 1016,8hPa
Ponto de orvalho nos 8,5ºC
Vento nos 7km/h de SO


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Abr 2009 às 12:12)

Está-se a pôr muito negro e vem mais de O, começa a chover de forma moderada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2009 às 12:27)

E neste momento chove moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2009 às 12:39)

JoãoPT disse:


> Está-se a pôr muito negro e vem mais de O, começa a chover de forma moderada.





Chasing Thunder disse:


> E neste momento chove moderado.



E eu no meio e não cai nada...
18.8ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 12:54)

Aqui por Setúbal tem caído uns pingos desde as 10:30 mas muito fraco nem deu ainda para registar nada hoje...

15.7ºC
75%HR
1017hpa
0,0mm
vento fraco a moderado


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2009 às 13:18)

Por aqui vai caindo (finalmente) um aguaceiro fraco.
17.7ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2009 às 13:23)

boas

passei agora na ponte 25 de Abril estava uma boa formação a oeste a descarregar forte.

tenho neste momento ao entrar em Lisboa 16º no carro, vento fraco.

trovoada que é bom nada 

abraços


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 13:40)

Por aqui vai pingando mas muito fraco...

15,8ºC
77%HR


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 13:53)

Chove um pouco com mais intensidade agora...


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2009 às 13:57)

Por aqui já parou, já secou tudo novamente... que fiasco!


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2009 às 14:01)

Choveu moderado à cerca de 45 minutos. Apesar disso, não chegou a 1 mm.

Por agora registo 15,8º e 79% de HR. A pressão está nos 1016 mb e com tendência a subir.

O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2009 às 14:02)

Valor mínimo de *11,7 ºC*.

Cai de momento um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Storm_Lady (17 Abr 2009 às 14:08)

Lightning disse:


> A pressão está nos 1016 mb e com tendência a subir.



Uiiii isso ker dizer k  k é bom ta de  

Por aki (lisboa - av. fontes perereira de melo) tá o ceu encoberto e aguaceiros fracos!

Espero k até ao fim do dia venha kk coisa para animar o dia k isto hje n tem sido facil.

Beijinhos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2009 às 14:09)

Por aqui pela volta das 13:00h caiu um aguaceiro forte, neste momento continua a chover fraco/moderado.


----------



## rufer (17 Abr 2009 às 14:13)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*

Boas pessoal. 

Não sei pelo resto do país, mas em Benavente tem chovido constantemente e neste momento caiu uma trovoada que alagou tudo.

E continua a chover.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2009 às 14:13)

Neste momento tenho 13,8ºC, e humidade nos 75%

Choveu moderadamente várias vezes ao longo da manhã, sendo a precipitação acumulada desde as 00h, de *3,2mm*

Por agora, o céu está encoberto, e não chove.

Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,0ºC


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2009 às 14:17)

Storm_Lady disse:


> Uiiii isso ker dizer k  k é bom ta de
> 
> Por aki (lisboa - av. fontes perereira de melo) tá o ceu encoberto e aguaceiros fracos!
> 
> ...



Sim, realmente isto está fraco hoje 

Mas pelo satélite parece que vai animar mais daqui a pouco! 

Continua o céu muito nublado por aqui. Estou com (poucas) esperanças...


----------



## meteo (17 Abr 2009 às 14:26)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> passei agora na ponte 25 de Abril estava uma boa formação a oeste a descarregar forte.
> 
> ...



É verdade..Aqui em Paço de Arcos por volta dessa hora choveu moderadamente 10 a 15 minutos..Por agora céu nublado e apenas chuviscos


----------



## F_R (17 Abr 2009 às 14:38)

Boas

Mais um dia igual aos últimos
Por agora  fraco
Mas a  ainda não se manifestou

Estão 12.3ºC
3.2mm acumulados

A mínima foi de 8.2ºC


----------



## DRC (17 Abr 2009 às 14:49)

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria e na localidade vizinha do Forte da Casa entre as 13h e as 13h15 choveu intensamente, uma chuva muito forte e com algum granizo á mistura.
Por alguns minutos as ruas ficaram alagadas, até a água ter escorrido toda para as sarjetas.


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2009 às 14:57)

DRC disse:


> Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria e na localidade vizinha do Forte da Casa entre as 13h e as 13h15 choveu intensamente, uma chuva muito forte e com algum granizo á mistura.
> Por alguns minutos as ruas ficaram alagadas, até a água ter escorrido toda para as sarjetas.



 Não se podem queixar muito, vocês aí no Centro, aqui no Porto só vejo nuvens a passar, mas não largam nem uma gota


----------



## Lousano (17 Abr 2009 às 14:58)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 14,6º

Existiu chuva moderada entre as 12H00 e as 13H30.

Ameaça mais precipitação, mas sem aspecto de virem a existir trovoadas.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Abr 2009 às 15:08)

boas tardes, por estas bandas continuação de céu muito nublado, sigo com 15,7ºC com uma HR de 56% e uma PA de 1014, ainda nao choveu muito hoje tirnado uns aguaceiros por volta das 11 horas mas pouca coisa .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2009 às 15:27)

De momento não chove e já foram acumulados *2,2 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2009 às 15:45)

Aqui apenas 0,8 mm desde as 0H. Caem uns aguaceiros fracos muito de vez em quando.

Continuação de boas borrifadelas


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2009 às 15:46)

Este tempo parece a classe política: promete, promete, e depois... nada... 
17.9ºC, céu nublado, e umas pinguinhas muito de vez em quando...


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 15:48)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui apenas 0,8 mm desde as 0H. Caem uns aguaceiros fracos muito de vez em quando.
> 
> Continuação de boas borrifadelas



Pois é como aqui! desde as 10:30 vão caindo estes aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando e ainda nem registei 1mm...neste momento cai um desses aguaceiros fracos devo estar perto de registar 1mm 

15,2ºC
77%HR


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 16:28)

Afinal não é um aguaceiro mas sim um período de chuva mas fraca ainda não tenho sequer 1mm acumulado...vai chovendo fraquinho com 15,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado...

Ps: Acabo de registar 1,1mm


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2009 às 16:41)

Aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco.

Não passa disto...  0,0 mm até agora


----------



## thunderboy (17 Abr 2009 às 17:00)

0.6mm registados de manhã. Desde aí nada.
Sigo com 15.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2009 às 17:37)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento estão 14.6ºC, o céu está encoberto e chove fraco.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.7ºC
T.Minima: 8.3ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 17:39)

Continua a chuva fraca desde as 15:30 sem parar...mas ainda so tenho 1,1mm acumulados...máxima de 16,6ºC e mínima de 11,0ºC...

Agora estão 14,3ºc, 78%HR e chuva fraca


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Abr 2009 às 18:39)

Olá 

Hoje registei uma mínima de 11.0ºC e uma máxima de 19.4ºC

Sigo com 15.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2009 às 18:54)

Neste momento tenho 13ºC, o céu continua encoberto, e a chuva fraca que há pouco caiu, acumulou mais 1,0mm no pluviómetro, o que prefaz um total de *4,2mm* hoje!

Humidade nos 82%*
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de SO (225º)

* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Abr 2009 às 19:06)

Por aqui sigo com 14,6ºC após uma máxima de 17,8ºC, dia de chuva fraca a moderada, até agora parou, mas já vai pingando, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

1015hPa
82% de humidade
Vento nos 10km/h de SO
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2009 às 19:24)

Aparte umas pingas tresmalhadas do rebanho, não se passa nada.
Mesmo assim, a máxima de hoje ainda foi de 19.8ºC.
De momento sigo com 15.3ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2009 às 19:48)

Extremos de Hoje:

*15.7 ºC (12:15)* Máxima Mensal mais Baixa
*10.1 ºC (06:23) * Mínima Mensal mais Alta

A confirmar-se esta mínima até ao fim do dia, fecha-se um ciclo de 41 dias consecutivos de mínimas <10ºC


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2009 às 20:02)

Céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas por aqui. Vento em geral fraco.

14,4º
88% HR
1015 mb


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 20:12)

Céu encoberto muito escuro uns pingos e nada mais que isto...levo ainda apenas 1,1mm acumulados desde as 00h...
14,0ºC
77%HR


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2009 às 20:14)

Por aqui já vai desanuviando, pois aqui e ali já se vai vendo a cor do céu...
Não excluo que ainda possam cair umas pinguinhas, mas creio que o que havia de vir já veio, e se assim for, foi muito pouco...
14.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2009 às 20:14)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e *14,0 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2009 às 20:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não excluo que ainda possam cair umas pinguinhas, mas creio que o que havia de vir já veio, e se assim for, foi muito pouco...



Como sempre não acontece nada de especial... Que desgraça... 

*Estimando* que não chove mais até ao final do mês, tive até hoje e desde dia 1 um acumulado total de 11,6 mm. A normal climatológica para aqui é de 64,7 mm.

Por isso comparem...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2009 às 20:29)

Parabéns pelo 1000º post *mr. phillip*!!!

O céu continua muito nublado por Cumulus, mas não chove, nem choveu mais...

A temperatura encontra-se nos 13ºC e a humidade nos 83%*

* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2009 às 22:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Parabéns pelo 1000º post *mr. phillip*!!!


 

Extremos do dia:
12º
19.8ºC

De momento, céu nublado, vento fraco, e 13.6ºC...
Até amanhã!


----------



## Lousano (17 Abr 2009 às 22:22)

Por aqui continua os períodos de chuva moderada.

Está um belo dia de Inverno.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 22:57)

Noite calma por Setúbal...

Foto tirada pelas 20:45


----------



## fsl (17 Abr 2009 às 23:20)

miguel disse:


> Noite calma por Setúbal...
> 
> Foto tirada pelas 20:45



*Bela foto. A cor está optima!
Parabens*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (17 Abr 2009 às 23:21)

Boas

Tive mínima de 11.8ºC, máxima de 15.9ºC e precipitação acumulada 1.5mm
Sigo com, 12.9ºC, 89%Hr, 1017hpa

Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje:

6:56h





11:03h





14:11h


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2009 às 23:29)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

Humidade Mínima: 73% _(14:14)_

Pressão Mínima: 1015 hPa _(17:33)_
Pressão Máxima: 1017 hPa _(00:00)_

Vento Máximo: 24,1 km/h de O [270º] _(13:36)_
Vento Médio Máximo: 19,1 km/h de O [270º] _(13:37)_

Precipitação: 4,2mm


_Dia de céu encoberto, e aguaceiros fracos a moderados._

---

Neste momento tenho 11ºC, o céu encontra-se encoberto e a humidade encontra-se nos 88% (Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz)


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2009 às 23:31)

fsl disse:


> *Bela foto. A cor está optima!
> Parabens*



Obrigado 

13,3ºC
76%HR
1,1mm

total acumulado este mês de apenas 14,8mm  miséria isto era para ter caído num aguaceiro


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2009 às 00:05)

Boas fotos 

Tal como em Setúbal, aqui a noite segue calma e tranquila.
Nada mexe, e até se está a formar neblina.


*Extremos do dia 17 de Abril:*
Tmin: 10,2ºC
Tmáx: 14,3ºC
Precipitação: 1,7mm


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2009 às 00:09)

Belas fotos pessoal 

Dia marcado por muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo do dia.

Mínima de 10.2ºC e máxima de 14.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 00:28)

Extremos do dia 17:

Tm: *11,7 ºC*
Tx: *14,8 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *2,4 mm*


----------



## thunderboy (18 Abr 2009 às 04:15)

A pressão cai e aproximam-se as primeiras chuvas dos dia.




Se calhar até já chove, mas não ouço nada.

Pequeno aparte: por volta das 17 horas houve uma descarga na fronteira do distrito de Castelo Branco com Santarém e isto confirma a minha visão de um cb muito longínquo por essas horas.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Abr 2009 às 08:03)

thunderboy disse:


> por volta das 17 horas houve uma descarga na fronteira do distrito de Castelo Branco com Santarém


Então foi mesmo trovoada o que se ouviu por aqui, eu depois até fui tirar foto da possível nuvem que poderá ter dado a descarga e postei no outro *seguimento*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Abr 2009 às 09:01)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 12.7ºC, o céu está encoberto e está a chover.


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2009 às 10:27)

Bom dia 

De madrugada choveu moderadamente, embora com alguns intervalos.

Há bocado também choveu. Por agora o sol brilha (abertas) e o céu está muito nublado. Vento fraco.

13,7º
91% HR
1018 mb e com tendência a subir.

Desde as 0 horas: *3,1 mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2009 às 10:37)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 12,8ºC...
Desde as00horas levo acumulados 2,1mm...

Agora o sol espreita mas mesmo assim continua a pingar!
15,0ºC
79%HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 11:10)

Valor mínimo de *12,6 ºC*.

Acumulados *2,8 mm* desde as 0h, mas de momento não chove.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Abr 2009 às 11:46)

Por agora estão 16.6ºC, o céu está muito nublado mas não chove.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2009 às 11:51)

Aqui também não chove neste momento, a temperatura é de 17,0ºC céu encoberto e vento fraco...


----------



## HotSpot (18 Abr 2009 às 11:52)

Mínima de 10,6ºC.

Levo acumulados 3,2 mm


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2009 às 12:19)

Boa Tarde!

Manhã de aguaceiros fracos a moderados. O total de precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *4,3mm*! A temperatura mínima foi de 11ºC, e neste momento tenho 14,8ºC!

Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2009 às 12:30)

Bom dia!

Por aqui ainda nem 1mm tenho.

Vou com 0,9mm acumulados desde as 0h.
Apenas aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da manhã. Nada mais que isso.

Para já muitas nuvens e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Lousano (18 Abr 2009 às 12:45)

Boa tarde.

Aqui desde o ínicio da manhã que não chove, continuando o céu encoberto, mas o sol começa a tentar surgir entre as nuvens.

Neste momento 15,8º


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2009 às 12:52)

Por LISBOA. Céu encoberto e ainda nada de chuva


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 13:07)

Céu muito nublado, com uma subida da temperatura em relação a ontem.

Temperatura nos *16,3 ºC* e humidade nos *67 %*, com o vento a soprar moderado de NO.


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2009 às 13:16)

Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas de vez em quando.

Temperatura nos 17,0º
Humidade Relativa nos 70%
Pressão nos 1017 mb
Vento a 10,1 km/h


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2009 às 13:49)

LISBOA (C.Carriche) - Céu encoberto e chuva fraca!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 13:50)

Começa neste momento a chover.


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2009 às 13:53)

Recomeçou a chuva... Caem pingas grossas neste momento.


----------



## Lousano (18 Abr 2009 às 13:56)

Começou uma chuva fraca após a temperatura lentamente ter descido até aos 13,4º


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2009 às 14:02)

Boa tarde!!
Manhã de chuva fraca em Lisboa, passando lentamente a regime de aguaceiros.
Por aqui, esteve semelhante, segundo consta...
De momento, vai morrinhando, com 19.3ºC.
Mínima de 12.7ºC esta noite.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2009 às 14:04)

Choveu fraco há pouco, e ainda caem umas pingas neste momento!

Não acumulei mais nenhuma precipitação...

A temperatura encontra-se nos 16,0ºC e a humidade nos 75%


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2009 às 14:29)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro fraco mas umas pingas bem grossas! total acumulado desde as 00h de 3,1mm...

não está frio! 17,9ºC, 68%HR e vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (18 Abr 2009 às 14:34)

Boas tardes
Mínima de 8.3ºC. Sigo com 15.2ºC, 2.6mm e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Abr 2009 às 14:36)

Mínima de 11,8ºC(já a algum tempo que não era acima dos 10ºC) e actualmente tenho 16,6ºC com céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Noite de alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2009 às 14:39)

Intervalo entre duas bandas de precipitação:





CopyRight @ Instituto de Meteorologia 2009


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 14:42)

Alguns chuviscos, após uma máxima de *16,3 ºC*.

Apesar dos chuviscos, a precipitação acumulada continua à espera para avançar dos *2,8 mm*.


----------



## Gongas (18 Abr 2009 às 15:03)

E chove chove chove sem parar. bem foi uma semana bastante animada. Agora uns dias de sol também saberão bem!


----------



## PDias (18 Abr 2009 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,

depois de uma manhã com chuviscos constantes, com alguns pingos grossos à mistura de vez em quando, agora continuam os chuviscos persistentes com uma névoa que não permite vislumbrar a Serra de Montejunto, o vento é fraco e a temperatura encontra-se nos 13,3ºC.

Até logo e bom fim de semana!


----------



## Lousano (18 Abr 2009 às 15:36)

Esta chuva já fez a temperatura baixar até aos 11,6º


----------



## thunderboy (18 Abr 2009 às 16:13)

Chooooove!
14.0ºC
3.6mm


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2009 às 17:11)

Vai chovendo por aqui, finalmente alguma chuva...
Temperatura nos 15.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2009 às 17:37)

Cai certinha e miudinha. 

Vou com 4,3mm acumulados.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2009 às 17:38)

AnDré disse:


> Cai certinha e miudinha.
> 
> Vou com 4,3mm acumulados.



Não o teria dito melhor...
15.5ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2009 às 17:39)

Chuva fraca a moderada, levo agora 4,2mm


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2009 às 17:43)

Chuva moderada/chuviscos desde as 15h. Até agora, acumulado de 1 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 17:46)

Chuva fraca e *13,3 ºC* no momento.

Acumulados *5,8 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2009 às 17:54)

É fraca mas dá gosto vela a cair 

Mínima de hoje: 12,8ºC
Máxima de hoje:18,7ºC

Agora:
15,1ºC
77%HR
1016hpa
vento fraco
4,2mm
Chuva fraca


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2009 às 18:10)

Acaba de acumular mais 1mm o que faz um total acumulado desde as 00h de 5,2mm e continua a chuva fraca mas persistente  

14,7ºC


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2009 às 18:11)

Parou de chover, mas não dou muito tempo até que ela começe a caír outra vez.

EDIT: Recomeçou a chover. Registei mais 1,1 mm. Rain Rate de 0,8 mm/h.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2009 às 18:18)

Já cai uma morrinha constante há cerca de 2h! A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *6,4mm*!

A temperatura actual é de 12ºC
Humidade nos 94%*
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de SSO (202º)

* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## thunderboy (18 Abr 2009 às 18:22)

Chuva moderada!
5mm
13.6ºC
87%
1015.2hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 18:41)

Continua a chover fraco e a pressão desce para os *1015,5 hPa*.

O vento sopra fraco de SO e foram acumulados *5,8 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## fsl (18 Abr 2009 às 18:46)

Em OEIRAS tambem continua a cair chuva miudinha. Até agora cairam 6.2mm.A Pressao continua a cair e vai nos 1015.2


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2009 às 19:30)

Por LISBOA - ALCANTARA. morrinha persistente ha cerca de tres horas, a provocar já alguns lençois de água em alguns locais.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2009 às 19:37)

Continua a cair certinha e direitinha! acumulei até ao momento *6,3mm* de chuva...
14,4ºC
75%HR
6,3mm


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2009 às 19:39)

Também por aqui continuam os chuviscos. Mais 1 mm acumulado.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2009 às 19:48)

Continua a morrinhar, grão a grão enche a galinha o papo...
Claro que com isto a temperatura mal mexe, mas paciência, chuva é que faz falta...
14.1ºC


----------



## kikofra (18 Abr 2009 às 19:56)

ja chove fraco a varias horas o que ate agora fez acumular  
6 mm


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2009 às 19:56)

A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *7,4mm*. A chuva parou...

Temperatura nos 12ºC, humidade a 95%*, e pressão nos 1014 hPa!

* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2009 às 20:16)

Está a entrar uma nuvem negra vinda de norte... Será que vai descarregar com força? Tem todo o aspecto disso...
O vento está a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 20:22)

Final de tarde com chuva fraca e temperatura a subir.

Valor actual de *13,7 ºC* e acumulados *6,2 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## stormy (18 Abr 2009 às 20:31)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Final de tarde com chuva fraca e temperatura a subir.
> 
> Valor actual de *13,7 ºC* e acumulados *6,2 mm* desde as 0h.



passei a tarde na louriceira onde a chuva moderada foi constante e as temps rondaram os 13-15Cº
agora ,na encarnação, tenho 13.8Cº e chuvisco/chuva fraca com a temperatura tambem em ascensão


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2009 às 20:41)

O céu por momentos limpou um pouco, mas depois voltou logo a estar assustador de novo! Ao mesmo tempo que o céu ia escurecendo o vento ia soprando cada vez mais forte e com rajadas. 

Por agora tudo nublado. Ameaça chover.


----------



## stormy (18 Abr 2009 às 21:01)

chuvisco, vento fraco e 13.9Cº


----------



## thunderboy (18 Abr 2009 às 21:15)

Chove ininterruptamente!
11.8ºC
9.6mm
93%
1015.1hPa
Vento muito fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2009 às 21:28)

A nortada está-me a bater há porta  já vou com 49.9 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 21:39)

A chuva fraca continua a cair, o que fez elevar o valor de precipitação acumulada para os actuais *6,6 mm*.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2009 às 21:56)

Parou de chover, e o vento amainou... Fim de festa?
14.3ºC

Extremos do dia: 
12.7ºC
20.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Abr 2009 às 23:01)

Boa Noite por aqui em toda a tarde de hoje choveu e neste momento ainda chove mas é fraco.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.9ºC
T.Minima: 10.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2009 às 23:09)

Neste momento, chove moderadamente! A temperatura é de 13ºC, e a humidade de 98%*!

Ainda mantenho os 7,4mm, mas este valor depressa irá mudar.

* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Abr 2009 às 23:40)

Muito boa noite 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

	_Temp: 14 ºC
	_Humidade rel.: 88 %
	_Vento: W a 20 km/h
	_Pressâo: 1014.9 mb

Céu nublado com chuviscos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 23:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,6 ºC*
Tx: *16,3 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *6,8 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2009 às 23:57)

Por cá dia marcado por chuviscos quase constantes desde manhã até agora.

Mínima de 11.2ºC máxima de 15.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2009 às 00:19)

O total de precipitação de hoje foi de *6,3mm*...total de precipitação desta semana de *21,1mm* que é a precipitação até agora de Abril...não foi mau mas podia ter sido bem melhor!!

Agora sigo com 14,7ºC, 77%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2009 às 01:38)

Extremos: 8.3ºC/17.1ºC
10mm

Total Abril:60mm


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2009 às 01:40)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns...)

Humidade Mínima: 65% _(12:12)_

Pressão Mínima: 1014 hPa _(19:33)_
Pressão Máxima: 1017 hPa _(00:00)_

Vento Máximo: 39,6 km/h de ONO [292º] _(20:36)_
Vento Médio Máximo: 29,6 km/h de O [270º] _(20:24)_

Precipitação: 7,4mm


_Dia de céu encoberto e chuva fraca a moderada._

---

Neste momento continua a morrinha, mas ainda não acumulei qualquer precipitação...


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Abr 2009 às 01:54)

Muito boa noite

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

	_Temp: *14 ºC*
	_Humidade rel.: *94 %*
	_Vento: *W a 13 km/h*
	_Pressão: *1014.9 mb*
___________________________
Céu muito nublado e há pouco com chuva mais intensa.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Abr 2009 às 02:02)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura: Máx: 18,1ºC / Mín: 11,6ºC*

Sigo com 13,6ºC, céu encoberto, chuva fraca e vento fraco.

1015,8hPa
78% de humidade
vento nos 15km/h de SO

Dia de céu encoberto acompanhado de chuva fraca a moderada com muito poucas vezes forte, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2009 às 08:50)

sigo com sol, vento fraco e 12.5Cº


----------



## cardu (19 Abr 2009 às 09:46)

boas, aqui em vila franca de xira sigo com ceu limpo

PS... desculpem este off topic mas aqui em vfxira a minha net TMN banda larga desde a 3 dias ta mt lenta...

mais alguém da zona tem notado problemas semelhantes??

cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2009 às 10:17)

Valor mínimo de *11,6 ºC*.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e um valor actual de *16,5 ºC*.

Durante a noite foram acumulados *3,0 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2009 às 11:24)

Bom Dia!

Se ontem o dia estava cinzento e chuvoso, hoje, o Sol brilha, embora ainda hajam muitos Cumulus no céu! A temperatura mínima foi de 10ºC, e neste momento tenho 15,3ºC!

Humidade nos 63%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,3ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2009 às 12:52)

Bons dias!

Aqui ao inicio da madrugada ainda caiu um aguaceiro mas não registei nada...

o dia como já se esperava é de muito sol, o primeiro de muitos 

Tive mínima de 10.5ºC...

Agora sigo com 18,6ºC, 51%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Lousano (19 Abr 2009 às 12:56)

Boa tarde.

A manhã foi de poucas nuvens, mas estão a aumentar, sobretudo as nuvens altas.

Neste momento 15,5º


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2009 às 12:57)

Olá

Por aqui céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento a soprar fraco.

Está bem mais calor do que em relação ao dia de ontem. 

18,0º
53% HR
1022 mb


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2009 às 13:04)

Bons dias
Mínima de 9.6ºC

Actual:
18.4ºC
57%
1021.3hPa
vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2009 às 13:06)

Neste momento tenho 16,1ºC, e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cumulus, juntamente com alguns Cirrus!

Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,6ºC/h


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2009 às 13:17)

Boas a todos, depois da chuva que nos visitou nestes ultimos dias, o sol voltou, excelente dia para dar uma volta ao ar livre. 
Resto de um bom fim de semana


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Abr 2009 às 13:19)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 10.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2009 às 14:15)

O dia vai já quentinho 19,7ºC, 45%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco...céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2009 às 14:16)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o sol também brilha.
Estão 18,0ºC e 54% de humidade relativa.


*Precipitação acumulada:*
Ontem: 6,5mm
Hoje: 2,0mm


----------



## Lousano (19 Abr 2009 às 14:38)

Neste momento céu encoberto, mas a deixar passar algum sol e a temperatura a elevar-se aos 18,5º.


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2009 às 15:20)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

20,0º
46% HR
1022 mb


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Abr 2009 às 16:00)

Olá pessoal!
Céu pouco nublado e temperatura nuns amenos 20.2ºC.
Mínima de 11.2ºC esta noite.
Pressão nos 1021hpa.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2009 às 17:33)

A temperatura máxima foi de *17,1ºC* pelas 14:37! Neste momento tenho 15,3ºC, humidade nos 63% e vento moderado, estando nos 22,7 km/h actualmente, e com uma rajada máxima de *41,1 km/h*!

Pressão nos 1022 hPa

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cumulus!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2009 às 17:39)

Valor máximo de *21,1 ºC*. 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Abr 2009 às 18:56)

Vai brilhando o sol, num céu pouco nublado.
Temperatura nos 18.3ºC, após máxima de 20.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2009 às 20:08)

Valor actual de *15,2 ºC* e céu muito nublado.

O vento sopra moderado de NO e tem vindo a intensificar-se.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2009 às 20:46)

Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC, e a humidade encontra-se nos 75%

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus!

Pressão a 1024 hPa e vento nos 10,1 km/h de NNO (338º)


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2009 às 20:56)

Máxima 20.0ºC

Actual:
12.9ºC
76%
1023.7hPa
Vento fraco de N


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2009 às 21:22)

Decerto seria bom se aquilo fosse sobre o continente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2009 às 21:38)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,6 ºC*
Tx: *21,1 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *3,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2009 às 21:44)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:10,5ºC
Máxima:20,8ºC

Rajada máxima: 33,8km/h NW


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2009 às 21:47)

Por aqui é o que se vê...mínima de 10.7ºC e máxima de 16.6ºC, rajada máxima de 53.3 km/h, dia marcado por algumas nuvens ao final da tarde.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Abr 2009 às 22:09)

Extremos do dia:

11.2ºC
20.7ºC

De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, 14ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Abr 2009 às 23:00)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.9ºC
T.Minima: 10.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2009 às 23:31)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

Temperatura Máxima: 17,2ºC _(14:37)_

Humidade Mínima: 47% _(14:47)_

Pressão Mínima: 1015 hPa _(00:00)_
Pressão Máxima: 1025 hPa _(21:33)_

Vento Máximo: 41,1 km/h de NNE [22º] _(11:42)_
Vento Médio Máximo: 29,4 km/h de N [360º] _(18:05)_

Precipitação: 1,1mm


_Dia de aguaceiros fracos, durante a madrugada, sendo que, depois disso, o céu se manteve muito nublado por Cumulus._

---

Neste momento tenho 11ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2009 às 23:38)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Valor actual de *12,9 ºC* e pressão atmosférica em subida.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2009 às 00:14)

Muito boa noite 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *13 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *77 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 11 km/h*
_Pressão: *1025.1 mb*
___________
Céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Lousano (20 Abr 2009 às 01:00)

Boa noite.

Neste momento 10,7º e vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Abr 2009 às 01:36)

Dados actuais:
11.3ºC
80%
1024.8hPa
vento fraco

Até amanhã


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2009 às 05:02)

Muito bom dia  

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *13 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *82 %*
_Vento: *Var. a 6 km/h*
_Pressão: *1025.1 mb*
_____________________________
Céu com algumas nuvens e um fabuloso quarto minguante a leste.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2009 às 07:11)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus e Altoestratus! A temperatura mínima foi de 11ºC, sendo que esses 11ºC se mantêm neste momento!

Humidade nos 84%*
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NNO (338º)

* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## thunderboy (20 Abr 2009 às 08:21)

Bom dia
Mínima de 10.8ºC. Actualmente estão. 13.5ºC e humidade a 76%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 8.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.5ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2009 às 09:19)

Mínima de *11,9 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2009 às 10:08)

ontem tive de maxima 19.3Cº e hoje ás 7.40 tinha 13.6Cº
o vento está fraco e o ceu com alguma nebulosidade alta e cumulus baixos dispersos


----------



## Lousano (20 Abr 2009 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 14,4º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2009 às 12:01)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2009 às 12:09)

O céu ficou muito nublado e a temperatura caiu para os *17,7 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Abr 2009 às 14:30)

Dia quentinho
20.8ºC
Hr49%
1032.4hPa
Vento fraco de W


----------



## Storm_Lady (20 Abr 2009 às 15:01)

Ora bem, muito boa tarde a todos,

Por aqui pelos lados da av. fontes pereira de melo encontra-se o ceu parcialmente encoberto, algum calor e um tempo tanto ou quanto abafado, mas trovoada bem se pode tirar o cavalinho da chuva porque ja dizem os franceses "na pas!"

Sigo com:

Humidade Relativa: 56%
Pressao Atmosferica: 1024 mb
Temperatura: 19ºC
Vento: N 11 Km/h

Beijinhos e Uma Boa Semana!


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Abr 2009 às 15:42)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 11.1ºC
Sigo com 19.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Abr 2009 às 15:53)

Boa tarde!
Céu nublado com abertas, 21.3ºC de temperatura, 1026hpa, vento fraco.
Mínima de 12ºC, máxima de 22ºC até ver...


----------



## vitamos (20 Abr 2009 às 16:25)

Bom dia!

Por Lisboa, dia quente com céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Recomeça o tempo do "nem carne nem peixe..."


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2009 às 17:51)

maxima de 21.0Cº e sigo com 19.1Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Abr 2009 às 17:56)

Céu pouco nublado, e cada vez a limpar mais...
Temperatura nos 20.3ºC, após máxima de 22ºC, máxima do mês (mas por pouco tempo, segundo as previsões).
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Abr 2009 às 18:14)

Máxima 21.2ºC

Actual: 
19.6ºC
Hr49%
1023.2hPa
Vento fraco de N


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2009 às 18:19)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*11,5ºC*
Máxima:*22,1ºC*

Rajada máxima: *28,5km/h W*

Agora:
20,1ºC
49%HR
1023hpa
9,1km/h N


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2009 às 18:35)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.4ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.5ºC
T.Minima: 8.7ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Abr 2009 às 18:58)

O Sol brilhou por aqui, apesar de durante
a manhã e inicio da tarde o céu se ter apresentado
muito nublado por nuvens, em geral altas.
Temperatura Actual: 19,3ºC


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2009 às 19:01)

Céu pouco nublado. Vento em geral fraco.

19,3º
58% HR
1024 mb


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2009 às 19:24)

Boas Tardes!

Dia de céu muito nublado por Altoestratus, Cirrus, e Cirrocumulus! A temperatura máxima foi de *18,6ºC* pelas 12:29!

Neste momento sigo com 15,6ºC

Humidade nos 67%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,5ºC/h


----------



## meteo (20 Abr 2009 às 19:52)

Por aqui dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco a moderado e temperaturas amenas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2009 às 20:19)

Valor máximo de *21,9 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Abr 2009 às 20:33)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, 16.1ºC...


----------



## HotSpot (20 Abr 2009 às 21:02)

Extremos de hoje:

*22.8 ºC (14:58)*
*8.4 ºC *(04:43)

Chegou com AA o vento fraco e o sol que promete aquecer as terras lusitanas pelo menos até 5ª Feira.


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2009 às 21:30)

Quentinho para esta hora...

15,8º
61% HR
1025 mb
7,2 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2009 às 21:30)

A humidade aumenta ao ritmo de +5,0%/h! Neste momento encontra-se nos 79%, sendo que a temperatura se encontra nos 12ºC!

Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de NO (315º)

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Fractus e Cirrus!


----------



## Teles (20 Abr 2009 às 21:35)

Boas, o dia hoje foi marcado por alguma nebulosidade,por isso deixo aqui mais uns relatos fotograficos e desculpem mais uma vez porque algumas foram tiradas em movimento










[/URL]


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Abr 2009 às 22:12)

Extremos do dia:

12ºC
22ºC

De momento, 14.7ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Até amanhã!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2009 às 23:22)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,9 ºC*
Tx: *21,9 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2009 às 23:33)

Muito boa noite 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *14 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *67 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 17 km/h*
_Pressão: *1025.1 mb*
_____________________
Céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2009 às 23:53)

Bonitas fotografias *Teles*! Gosto bastante das duas primeiras! Os amarelos e laranjas vivos de um Pôr-do-Sol, em contraste com os azuis, verdes e brancos de um terreno relvado, sob um céu nublado!


*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

Temperatura Máxima: 18,6ºC _(12:29)_

Humidade Mínima: 42% _(12:35)_

Pressão Mínima: 1024 hPa _(01:48)_
Pressão Máxima: 1025 hPa _(00:00)_

Vento Máximo: 30,2 km/h de NNO [338º] _(22:08)_
Vento Médio Máximo: 24,1 km/h de ONO [292º] _(15:39)_


_Dia de céu muito nublado por Altoestratus, Cirrus, Cirrocumulus e Fractus, pela manhã, e agora, à noite._

---

Neste momento tenho 12ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2009 às 00:03)

Olá teles
Não tinha reparado nas fotos, mas apesar de algumas terem sido captadas em movimento, acho que estão interessantes!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2009 às 00:05)

Por cá dia marcado por algumas nuvens, vento fraco, e assim se mantem.

Mínima de 11.2ºC e máxima de 18.4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2009 às 03:12)

Muito boa noite

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *13 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *82 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 20 km/h*
_Pressão: *1024.0 mb*
________________________
Céu com algumas nuvens, noite relativamente amena.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2009 às 07:18)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus. O Nevoeiro _andou por perto_, mas não se fixou... Na serra, o cenário é diferente. Lá sim, há nevoeiro!

A temperatura mínima foi de 10ºC, e neste momento sigo com 11ºC

Humidade nos 81%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento nos 17,6 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Abr 2009 às 07:21)

Mínima de *12,1 ºC*.

Valor actual de *12,6 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2009 às 07:52)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu limpo,temperatura de 12.4
Caro Gil a primeira foto não é do por do sol, mas sim do nascer do sol


----------



## thunderboy (21 Abr 2009 às 08:02)

Bom dia
Mínima de 8.8ºC.
Actualmente:
12.0ºC
Hr81%
1024.7hPa
Vento nulo

Extremos de ontem:
10.8ºC
21.2ºC
0mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2009 às 09:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 12.2ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2009 às 11:43)

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.1ºC, o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco de N e a pressão é de 1025.1hPa.


----------



## stormy (21 Abr 2009 às 12:02)

12.7Cº ás 7.40


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2009 às 12:21)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 11,3ºC...

Agora vou com 22,0ºC, 41%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco quase nulo...


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2009 às 12:48)

Está a aquecer bem e já vou com 23,7ºC e 41%HR  o vento é praticamente nulo quase sempre inferior a 5km/h...


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2009 às 13:15)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui mínima de 10,5ºC.

Por agora céu limpo, vento fraco, 21,5ºC e 49% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2009 às 13:18)

20,7º
51% HR
1025 mb

EDIT: Cumulus a Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2009 às 13:20)

Ena ena estou com 20.4ºC, ultrupassei os 20ºC  vento nulo/fraco


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2009 às 14:09)

Boa Tarde!

A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de *21,7ºC*, pelas 13:07! Neste momento tenho 20,6ºC, e o vento sopra moderado, nos 20,5 km/h actualmente, de ONO (292º). Está um dia bastante agradável!

Humidade nos 57%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,9ºC/h


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2009 às 14:12)

Por aqui vou com 23,6ºC, 41%HR, 1024hpa e vento nulo...Vão aparecendo algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento a Este...

Isto na foto não é neve  é aquele algodão das árvores da minha rua, por mim eram todas cortadas


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2009 às 14:20)

miguel disse:


> Isto na foto não é neve  é aquele algodão das árvores da minha rua, *por mim eram todas cortadas*



Eu digo o mesmo   não sei porque é que eles não fazem isso, não cortam as árvores, porque existem pessoas alérgicas a esse algodão, como eu por exemplo...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Abr 2009 às 14:44)

Boa tarde!
Hoje o dia segue quentinho, com céu praticamente limpo, tirando umas nuvens pequenas a NO...
Vento fraco.
Temperatura nos 23ºC, após mínima de 10.8ºC.
Pressão nos 1023hpa.


----------



## vitamos (21 Abr 2009 às 15:59)

Lightning disse:


> Eu digo o mesmo   não sei porque é que eles não fazem isso, não cortam as árvores, porque existem pessoas alérgicas a esse algodão, como eu por exemplo...



Quiçá porque cortar árvores é/deveria ser crime... Também sou alérgico e até mesmo muito alérgico (com medicação inclusivé) mas tenho é que me prevenir! Mas são visões de cada um claro... 

Por ALMADA céu pouco nublado mas alguns cumulus a surgirem...


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Abr 2009 às 17:15)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 10.9ºC e uma máxima de 23.7ºC

Sigo com 20.7ºC
Pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Abr 2009 às 17:20)

Creio que a máxima já tenha sido alcançada, com 23.8ºC. De qualquer forma, ainda vou nos 23.5ºC.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2009 às 17:23)

Neste momento tenho 20,6ºC. A temperatura máxima foi de *21,9ºC* pelas 16:11!

Humidade nos 39%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,8ºC/h


----------



## HotSpot (21 Abr 2009 às 17:23)

Os extremos de hoje:

*26.7 ºC (15:07)* Máxima do mês
*7.6 ºC (07:07)*

Está de volta o calor


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2009 às 17:33)

A máxima foi de *27,1ºC*...

Agora sigo ainda com 25,3ºC, 27%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2009 às 17:45)

Aqui a máxima foi de 23,2ºC.

Agora faz-se sentir uma nortada moderado, estando a temperatura nos 21,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2009 às 17:47)

25,7ºc e vento completamente parado com uma humidade de apenas 29%...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2009 às 18:05)

Pois é o calor está de volta, a Máxima de hoje por aqui foi de 29.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 26.1ºC, o vento sopra muito fraco e o céu está limpo.

T.Minima: 9.0ºC


----------



## stormy (21 Abr 2009 às 18:26)

maxima de 23.3Cº,sigo com 21.4Cº


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2009 às 20:02)

Por aqui sigo ainda com 19,8ºC, 33%HR e vento um pouco mais forte...rajada máxima 34,7km/h W


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Abr 2009 às 20:07)

Sigo agora com 15.9ºC e vento está fraco/moderado.
A pressão encontra-se nos 1023.6 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2009 às 20:08)

Céu limpo e vento moderado. Registo a esta altura 18,9º e 43% HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Abr 2009 às 20:12)

Máxima de *25,7 ºC* pela terra quente moscavidense.

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO, notando-se alguma diferença de temperatura da Portela para cá.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2009 às 20:58)

Os Cirrus preenchem os céus, e a temperatura é de 14,7ºC!

Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,5ºC


----------



## DRC (21 Abr 2009 às 21:29)

Dia quente,com céu pouco nublado 
ou limpo e com uma máxima de 25ºC.

Temperatura Actual: 16,7ºC
Vento moderado. Pressão estável.


----------



## Henrique (21 Abr 2009 às 21:31)

Extremos do dia: 
Temp. max: 25,2ºC
Temp. min: 12,3ºC

Printscreens do pro do sol captados pela webcam da Costa da Caparica.

http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/1436/pds22.jpg


----------



## stormy (21 Abr 2009 às 21:36)

15.8Cº agora na encarnação


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2009 às 22:02)

16,3ºC agora aqui por Setúbal com vento fraco...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Abr 2009 às 22:38)

Por aqui, 16.2ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
10.8ºC
23.8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (21 Abr 2009 às 22:54)

Boas noites

Máxima de 27.1ºC

Actual
16.5ºC
Hr:48%
1024.0hPa
vento fraco de E


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Abr 2009 às 23:15)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,1 ºC*
Tx: *25,7 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2009 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia foi muito solarengo, com uma mínima de 8,2º e uma máxima de 25,1º.

Neste momento 13,8º.


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2009 às 23:25)

Hoje a temperatura maxima por aqui chegou aos 27.9


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2009 às 23:36)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

Temperatura Máxima: 21,9ºC _(16:11)_

Humidade Mínima: 35% _(16:14)_

Pressão Mínima: 1023 hPa _(05:34)_
Pressão Máxima: 1025 hPa _(00:00)_

Vento Máximo: 31,6 km/h de NO [315º] _(14:34)_
Vento Médio Máximo: 25,5 km/h de NO [315º] _(14:55)_


_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus._

---

Neste momento tenho 13ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2009 às 00:01)

Tenho agora 16,1ºc, 50%HR e vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (22 Abr 2009 às 00:09)

17.1ºC
40%Hr


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2009 às 00:28)

15,8ºC
51%HR
1023hpa
4,0km/h N
ponto de orvalho:5,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2009 às 07:21)

Bom Dia!

Madrugada de Nevoeiro espesso, com a visibilidade a não ultrapassar os 150m! Assim se mantém!

A temperatura mínima foi de 11ºC, e neste momento, esses 11ºC mantêm-se!

Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 23,4 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## thunderboy (22 Abr 2009 às 08:18)

Bom dia
A mínima foi de 7.4ºC. Curiosamente a máxima até agora é de uns quentes 17.2ºC às 0h

Actual
12.4ºC
Hr:12.4ºC
Pa:1022.8hPa
Vento nulo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Abr 2009 às 09:01)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 9.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.5ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2009 às 09:19)

Mínima de *12,1 ºC.*

Céu limpo e vento nulo ou fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo, mas com a visão de alguma neblina em fase de dissipação, a Norte.
Serão os resquícios do nevoeiro que o Gilmet relatou...
Vento fraco, pressão nos 1022hpa.
A temperatura segue nos 16.6ºC (bem bom para esta hora), tendo a mínima ficado nos 12.1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (22 Abr 2009 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 6,7º, mas está a aquecer bem, encontrando-se de momento com 13,3º


----------



## HotSpot (22 Abr 2009 às 10:23)

Chega o AA, chega o Ice-Age nocturno

Mínima: *7.2 ºC (06:53)*

Durante a tarde espero uma máxima a rondar os 29ºC

Venham morar para cá, de noite pensam que há arrefecimento global, durante o dia chega o "global warming"


----------



## Storm_Lady (22 Abr 2009 às 10:26)

Bom Dia!

Espero que esteja a ser uma boa semana para todos! Não desanimem, já só faltam 2 dias e já estamos no fim de semana.

Por aqui pela Fontes Pereira de Melo tenho:

Ceu Limpo
Humidade Relativa: 52%
Pressão Atmosferica: 1022.0 mb
Temperatura: 18ºC
Vento: NNE 8 Km/h

Tenham um bom dia de trabalho, estudo, o que quer que seja!

Beijinhos!


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2009 às 10:28)

Storm_Lady disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Espero que esteja a ser uma boa semana para todos! Não desanimem, já só faltam 2 dias e já estamos no fim de semana.
> 
> ...



Não desanimem? Eu já estou desanimado, nunca mais acaba a escola!  

O fim de semana no meio disto tudo é um paraíso  

Bem, por aqui levo: 17,2º - 67% HR - 1023 mb - Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje espero uma bela máxima...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Abr 2009 às 11:34)

Por aqui neste momento estão 24.1ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## stormy (22 Abr 2009 às 11:53)

ás 7.44-13.5Cº na encarnaçao


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2009 às 11:53)

Sigo com 20.1ºC, e céu limpo.
Sobre Lisboa paira ainda uma névoa, ou smog, ou algo...


----------



## Lousano (22 Abr 2009 às 12:35)

Neste momento 22,1º e começa a surgir nuvens altas a Oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2009 às 12:51)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento sigo cm 23,2ºC, sendo a temperatura máxima até ao momento de *23,7ºC*!

Que belo dia de Verão!!

Humidade nos 43%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2009 às 12:52)

Continuo sem conseguir localizar a estação do meu vizinho.
Quando não há sol a temperatura em ambos os sensores até é muito idêntica (a diferença nunca é mais de 0,2ºC), o que prova que o sensor até deve estar bem exposto. Mas assim que dá sol, é a loucura...

Só para terem noção, eu estou com 22,4ºC e o meu vizinho com 27,1ºC.
Será que está no telhado e fica mais quente por causa das telhas? É uma hipótese.
O que eu sei é que estou farto de olhar em redor e não o encontro. 

Mínima de hoje: 11,3ºC


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2009 às 13:03)

Actualmente...

21,5º
42% HR
1022 mb

Vento fraco e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Abr 2009 às 13:08)

AnDré disse:


> Continuo sem conseguir localizar a estação do meu vizinho.
> Quando não há sol a temperatura em ambos os sensores até é muito idêntica (a diferença nunca é mais de 0,2ºC), o que prova que o sensor até deve estar bem exposto. Mas assim que dá sol, é a loucura...
> 
> Só para terem noção, eu estou com 22,4ºC e o meu vizinho com 27,1ºC.
> Será que está no telhado e fica mais quente por causa das telhas? É uma hipótese



Isso também acontece na minha estação do Lidl, por exemplo agora estou com 22.4ºC e a estação marca 28.4ºC, isto porque o sensor da temperatura está junto ao anemómetro e não há nada a fazer, tem mesmo de estar exposto ao sol. À noite as temperaturas são idênticas ou mesmo iguais. A sorte é que a minha outra estação não reconhece esse sinal.

Mas se for uma estação destas não estará longe visto que o alcance ronda os 30m.


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2009 às 13:29)

Boas

A mínima aqui foi de 13,6ºC...

Neste momento sigo com 25,2ºC, 31%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Abr 2009 às 13:40)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 11.1ºC
Sigo com 22.3ºC céu limpo e vento moderado.

A pressão está nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2009 às 14:22)

Valor actual de *25,7 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (22 Abr 2009 às 14:24)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Valor actual de *25,7 ºC*.
> 
> Céu limpo e vento fraco.



Uma fotocópia de aqui.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2009 às 14:34)

Por aqui vou seguindo com uns agradáveis 24ºC, que é a máxima até ao momento...
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2009 às 14:41)

Calor por aqui...

A temperatura máxima do dia está a ser consecutivemente batida! Neste momento tenho *25,2ºC*!

Humidade nos 24%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +1,1ºc/h


----------



## HotSpot (22 Abr 2009 às 14:57)

Aqui também ainda não parou de subir.

Sigo com *28,3ºC*, vento fraco de Leste e humidade de 25%. Mistura explosiva para calor sufocante.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2009 às 15:08)

Por aqui também a bater na casa dos 25ºC, com 24.9ºC...


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Abr 2009 às 15:15)

Muito boa tarde

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *25 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *30 %*
_Vento: *NE a 15 km/h*
_Pressão: *1021.0 mb*
________________________
Céu Limpo. 
Tempo quente, mas ao final da tarde, se suceder o mesmo que ontem, a descida da temperatura marcará uma amplitude algo acentuada!


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2009 às 15:59)

Arroja - Odivelas, sigo com 25,4ºC e 27% de humidade relativa.

Vamos lá ver até onde vai...


----------



## F_R (22 Abr 2009 às 16:04)

Boas pessoal

Autêntico dia de verão
Céu completamente limpo
28.7ºC
20% hr
vento praticamente nulo


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2009 às 16:10)

Sigo na máxima do dia, com 25.7ºC.
Está uma tarde de Verão... Nem a nortada falta...


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2009 às 16:26)

Já fui aos 26,3º. Fiquei a 0,4º da máxima do ano, que até agora foi de 26,7º.

Agora estou nos 26,2º com *24%* HR 

A pressão começou a descer, estando agora nos 1019 mb. 

O vento é nulo e o céu encontra-se limpo.


----------



## stormy (22 Abr 2009 às 16:46)

estou com a maxima do dia, 25.4Cº


----------



## HotSpot (22 Abr 2009 às 17:00)

Extremos de hoje:

*29.1 ºC (15:54)* *Máxima do ano*
*7.2 ºC (06:53) *


----------



## stormy (22 Abr 2009 às 17:15)

agora 25.6Cº, maxima do dia


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2009 às 17:17)

Por aqui a nortada chegou moderada!

Levando consigo todo o calor para a zona leste de Lisboa que está agora a ter a máxima do dia.

Depois de uma máxima de 26,1ºC, vou agora com 24,4ºC.

A humidade é que passou dos 27% para os 41% e a subir.


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2009 às 17:19)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,6ºC* 
Máxima:*28,7ºC* (a 0,2ºC da máxima do ano)

Humidade mínima:*21%* 
Humidade máxima:*71%*

Rajada máxima:*26,8km/h NE*

Actualmente:
*27,5ºC
21%HR
1019hpa
10,0km/h NE*


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2009 às 17:44)

A temperatura já esteve nos 26.1ºC, tendo agora baixado 0.1ºC. 26º, portanto...
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Abr 2009 às 19:04)

Mas que forno que esteve hoje, a Máxima chegou aos 31.1ºC, que é a Nova Máxima do Ano.
Neste momento estão 27.2ºC e o céu está com alguns cirrus.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2009 às 19:14)

A temperatura máxima de hoje esteve muito perto da máxima do ano! Foi de *25,9ºC* pelas 15:09!

Neste momento tenho 20,1ºC

Humidade nos 49%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,9ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2009 às 20:23)

Valor máximo de *27,6 ºC*.

Dia de algum calor; céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Abr 2009 às 20:39)

Máxima de 30.2ºC (máxima do ano).

Sigo com 19.2ºC.
Pressão nos 1019.7 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2009 às 21:00)

Hoje tive de máxima 26,5º. Fiquei a 0,1º da máxima do ano.  

Amanhã é ultrapassada quase de certeza! 

Por agora ainda registo 21,8º. Vento nulo. Céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2009 às 21:16)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,6ºC* 
Máxima:*28,7ºC* (a 0,2ºC da máxima do ano)

Humidade mínima:*21%* 
Humidade máxima:*71%*

Rajada máxima:*33,0km/h NE*

Actualmente:
*20,7ºC
39%HR
1020hpa
15,3km/h nw*


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2009 às 21:21)

Agora, tal como o HotSpot referiu antes, está na altura da Ice Age nocturna. 

Estes dias têm grandes amplitudes térmicas...


----------



## André Simões (22 Abr 2009 às 21:50)

Boas!

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *25,9ºC* (17:40) (a 0,1 da máxima do ano)
Mínima: *11,8ºC* (6:17)
*Amp. Térmica: 14,1ºC* (maior do ano)

Neste momento, 20,3ºC e 37% HR. Amanhã tambem vai ser um dia jeitoso.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2009 às 21:54)

Sigo com uns muito amenos 20ºC. Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Extremos do dia:
12.1ºC
26.2ºC (a 0.2ºC da máxima do ano, que amanhã está em xeque)...


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2009 às 22:03)

André Simões disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Neste momento, 20,3ºC e 37% HR. Amanhã tambem vai ser um dia jeitoso.



Olá vizinho. 

Amanhã também vai ser um dia jeitoso? Nem queiras imaginar o calor que esteve hoje aqui por Corroios, em especial na Quinta da Marialva, onde não existem quaisquer sombras (é um campo aberto para quem não sabe)...

Estive lá de manhã a dar umas voltas de bike e ia torrando  e de tarde então não se fala.

Mas também existem mais zonas quentes.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2009 às 22:20)

Neste momento ainda tenho 16,3ºC! Está uma noite fantástica! Veranesca!

Humidade nos 48% e vento fraco a moderado, nos 14,0 km/h de NNE (22º), actualmente!


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2009 às 22:22)

E aqui a esta hora tenho ainda 19,5ºC, 39%HR e vento nulo...


----------



## Brigantia (22 Abr 2009 às 22:55)

Pela Nazaré dia de muito sol, não tarda nada e a praia começa a receber os primeiros banhistas
Para já dias excelentes para caminhadas pela marginal...


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2009 às 23:10)

Tenho ainda 19,2ºC não desce  mesmo assim vou ter uma mínima na casa dos 13/14ºC  

Até amanha!!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2009 às 23:28)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)








_Dia de nevoeiro, pela madrugada, e céu, alternando entre limpo e pouco nublado durante o resto do dia. A humidade manteve-se baixa._

---

Neste momento tenho 15,7ºC de temperatura, e 46% de humidade!


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2009 às 23:28)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento ainda tenho 16,3ºC! Está uma noite fantástica! Veranesca!
> 
> Humidade nos 48% e vento fraco a moderado, nos 14,0 km/h de NNE (22º), actualmente!



Se isso é uma noite fantástica, havias de vir aqui.

O vento sopra moderado de NE, mas nem por isso a temperatura baixa.
19,0ºC completamente estagnados e 33% de humidade relativa.

O ar está mais seco que ao pôr-do-sol.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Abr 2009 às 23:45)

Máxima de 28.2ºC

Agora 18.4ºC e  vento fraco a rodar de NO a NE.

No interior de Alcanena situa-se nos 19ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2009 às 23:48)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,1 ºC*
Tx: *27,6 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## thunderboy (22 Abr 2009 às 23:49)

Extremos:
7.4ºC
28.2ºC
Amplitude térmica: *20.8ºC*


----------



## fsl (22 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

Em OEIRAS:
Condições actuais   (actualizado às 22-04-09 23:47)
Temperatura: 18.4°C	Wind chill: 18.4°C	Humidade: 44%	Ponto Condensação: 5.9°C
Pressão: 1019.7 mb	Vento: 12.9 km/hr  ENE	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


Autentica Noite de Verao...


----------



## Lousano (23 Abr 2009 às 00:00)

A máxima por aqui foi de 29,2º

Neste momento 13,2º e a descer bem (só para nos lembrar que o Verão ainda vem longe).


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2009 às 07:06)

Bom Dia!

A temperatura foi descendo lentamente até cerca das 3:40, altura em que um aumento considerável da intensidade do vento, proviniente de NNE (22º), provocou uma descida brusca da humidade, e um aumento repentino da temperatura, que passou dos *13,6ºC*, temperatura mínima, até aos 18,7ºC, temperatura máxima do dia até ao momento!

A humidade manteve-se baixa toda a noite, sendo o seu valor máximo de 51%, e actualmente encontra-se nos 36%

Temperatura nos 17,0ºC, e vento fraco de E (90º), nos 3,6 km/h

Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Abr 2009 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 10.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.9ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2009 às 09:43)

Mínima de *14,3 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2009 às 09:59)

Mínima hoje:

*8.1 ºC (07:07)*

Hoje espero uma máxima a rondar os 29/30ºC


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2009 às 10:07)

ás 7.47 15.8Cº na encarnação


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Abr 2009 às 11:38)

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de E e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2009 às 11:50)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui vou com 22,6ºC. Muitas nuvens altas, e vento fraco de SE.

O meu vizinho está nos 33,6ºC

A mínima foi de 15,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

Aqui *25,8ºC* +2,2ºC que ontem à mesma hora

Um autêntico sufoco com vento fraco ou inexistente de SE, ainda não passou dos 11 km/h desde as 0 horas.

Humidade nos 36%


----------



## Lightning (23 Abr 2009 às 11:57)

AnDré disse:


> O meu vizinho está nos 33,6ºC



33,6º?  Mas hoje afinal é dia 23 de Julho ou 23 de Abril? 

Eu por aqui registo vento fraco, céu nublado por nuvens muito altas e temperatura nos 21,2º.

A máxima do ano vai ser facilmente ultrapassada hoje, aqui. 

Vou-me baldar às aulas e vou para a praia (isso queria eu ).


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2009 às 12:10)

Bom dia!!

Tive uma mínima de 13,7ºC...

Agora o vento sopra muito mas muito fraco de E/SE e a temperatura já vai nos *26,5ºC*, humidade de apenas 27% e pressão de 1020hpa... hoje vou aos 30ºC nas boas


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2009 às 13:03)

Arrefeceu um pouco e tenho agora 25,2ºC, 25%HR e vento fraco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2009 às 13:25)

Valor actual de *24,8 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2009 às 13:55)

Aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade depois das 13H e abrandou a subida.  28,7ºC de máxima para já.

A humidade já chegou aos 20%, mínima do ano.


----------



## Lousano (23 Abr 2009 às 14:08)

Neste momento 27,8º

Pelo andamento e como a máxima costuma ser obtida aqui pelas 16H30, deverá ultrapassar os 30º


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Abr 2009 às 14:15)

Boa tarde!
Após mínima de 14.3ºC, eis que sigo com 25.6ºC, e a máxima já esteve nos 26.3ºC.
Céu limpo, vento fraco, enfim, um dia de praia, que só não vou por ter afazeres a tratar...


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2009 às 15:30)

Máxima do ano por aqui.

Vou com 27,1ºC e 28% de humidade relativa.

Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## squidward (23 Abr 2009 às 15:32)

aqui o meu "amigo" diz que está nos *29.1ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Abr 2009 às 15:32)

Muito boa tarde 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *27 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *26 %*
_Vento: *SW*(?) *a 13km/h*
_Pressão: *1016.9 mb*
________________________
Céu geralmente limpo, e  qb!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2009 às 15:47)

Pois bem! Registei uma nova máxima do ano, com *26,4ºC*!

Neste momento tenho 24,4ºC e o vento sopra moderado, nos 17,6 km/h, de O (270º)

Humidade nos 24%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,3ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Abr 2009 às 15:51)

Sigo com 25ºC, e parece que a temperatura tem vindo a baixar, pois estão a entrar uns cirrus que estão a querer com que a máxima do ano não seja batida...


----------



## vitamos (23 Abr 2009 às 16:07)

Por Coimbra: Céu pouco nublado e pouco vento numa tarde verdadeiramente abafada!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2009 às 16:14)

Extremos de hoje:

*29.3 ºC (14:37)* Máxima do ano
*8.1 ºC (07:07)*

A máxima de hoje parece que vai ser mesmo a máxima do mês. Para quem ache que foi um valor muito alto em Abril ficam 3 registos superiores no ano passado:

04/04/2008 - 31,4ºC
25/04/2008 - 31,3ºC
03/04/2008 - 29,5ºC

Aliás este mês de Abril, está neste momento cerca de 1ºC abaixo da média e não vai fugir muito desta diferença.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Abr 2009 às 17:27)

Por aqui a máxima foi mesmo de 26.3ºC, a 0.1ºC da máxima do ano...
O vento vai aumentando de intensidade, e o céu está com neblina...


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2009 às 17:30)

nova maxima do ano! 26.8Cº
sigo com 26.2Cº


----------



## thunderboy (23 Abr 2009 às 17:51)

Boas tardes
Dia perfeito para torrar
Máxima:30.0ºC
Mínima:7.8ºC
Amplitude:*22.2ºC*


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2009 às 18:00)

thunderboy disse:


> Boas tardes
> Dia perfeito para torrar
> Máxima:30.0ºC
> Mínima:7.8ºC
> *Amplitude:22.2ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Abr 2009 às 18:03)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por aqui estão 29.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SE e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.8ºC ( Máxima do Ano)
T.Minima: 10.4ºC


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2009 às 18:05)

sigo com 25.4Cº


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2009 às 18:14)

Após uma máxima bem alta, a temperatura desce agora a bom ritmo! Neste momento estou com 20,9ºC, sendo a humidade de 35%!

Vento nos 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º), com um valor máximo de *24,8 km/h* de ENE (68º), pelas 04:45!


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2009 às 18:37)

desce bem, 23.7Cº


----------



## Lightning (23 Abr 2009 às 18:49)

Também por aqui se registou a nova máxima do ano, cerca de 26,9º (fresco em comparação com certos membros daqui ).

Por agora 22,4º e 34% HR.

A minha estação já anuncia chuva, devido à descida da pressão, que está agora nos 1015 mb...


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2009 às 18:58)

Dia quente por aqui, medi no carro 26ºC em Oeiras e 28ºc junto à BA Sintra. Agora ao fim da tarde vi muita gente a vir da praia, ao que me dizem, muito mais do que é habitual para um dia de trabalho e sem férias escolares, infelizmente muita classe média ou recém formados desempregados que sem nada para fazer dão de comboio um salto à praia  em vez de ficarem a atrofiar em casa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2009 às 19:31)

Vince disse:


> Dia quente por aqui, medi no carro 28ºc junto à BA Sintra.



A estação meteorológica da Granja do Marquês, na Base Aérea de Sintra, registou uma máxima de *25,4 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Abr 2009 às 19:43)

Lightning disse:


> Também por aqui se registou a nova máxima do ano, cerca de 26,9º (fresco em comparação com certos membros daqui ).
> 
> Por agora 22,4º e 34% HR.
> 
> A minha estação já anuncia chuva, devido à descida da pressão, que está agora nos 1015 mb...



Por aqui, mesmo ao lado, ficou quase... 26.3ºC...
As minhas estações (e até o relógio) também já anunciam chuva...

21.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2009 às 19:45)

Tarde muito quente, com actividades físicas a decorrer no pico do calor. 

A máxima registada na minha estação foi de *28,1 ºC*, mas a estação encontra-se instalada no topo do prédio, com o termo-higrómetro a cerca de 17 metros de altura em relação à rua.

Tenho a noção que ao nível da rua a temperatura deverá ter sido ainda um pouco superior, mas a minha estação não faz o trabalho de uma RUEMA.

Em determinados dias, é bastante interessante comparar os valores de temperatura do potencial térmico natural de uma zona com o seu nível de urbanismo.


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2009 às 19:53)

Máxima de *30,2ºC* e uma humidade mínima de *19%*...

Agora tenho 20,9ºC e 33%HR


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Abr 2009 às 19:56)

boas

realmente estes termómetros dos carros deviam ser colocados na bagageira, 

dia muito quente aqui na margem sul do Tejo, 28.0º, marcou no carro  e foi a máxima, vento fraco céu limpo, neste momento 25.7º

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2009 às 20:03)

Neste momento já tenho 18,0ºC! A humidade encontra-se nos 44%, e o vento nos 10,1 km/h de NNE (22º)!

Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2009 às 20:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A estação meteorológica da Granja do Marquês, na Base Aérea de Sintra, registou uma máxima de *25,4 ºC*.




Mas caro Daniel, garanto-te que onde medi estava um calor de ananases (a uns 3/4km da BA), o meu corpo queixava-se e bem da temperatura, esquecendo o termómetro da Megane que assim marcava, entre os 25 e os 30 estava mais inclinado para algo próximo dos 30 pois 25ºC é uma temperatura que habitualmente suporto bem, mas pronto, o termómetro corporal é um instrumento de eficácia duvidosa, ainda mais logo a seguir ao almoço bem recheado


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Abr 2009 às 20:29)

Olá

Extremos do dia:
Máx: 32.1ºC(nova máxima do ano).
Min: 13.8ºC

Sigo com 18.9ºC.
A pressão está nos 1016.5 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2009 às 20:31)

Vince disse:


> Mas caro Daniel, garanto-te que onde medi estava um calor de ananases (a uns 3/4km da BA)



Ah, foi já a 4 km da Base Aérea. 

Sim, hoje, para além da temperatura do ar estar muito elevada, o próprio sol estava fortíssimo, o que fazia aumentar exponencialmente a sensação de calor.


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2009 às 20:40)

agora 20.4Cº


----------



## thunderboy (23 Abr 2009 às 21:06)

Aqui 20.3ºC ainda
40% HR


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2009 às 21:11)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ah, foi já a 4 km da Base Aérea.
> 
> Sim, hoje, para além da temperatura do ar estar muito elevada, o próprio sol estava fortíssimo, o que fazia aumentar exponencialmente a sensação de calor.




Mr.Rigor, dei-me ao trabalho de medir no Google Earth, e foi exactamente a 3.288,13 metros da estação da BA


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Abr 2009 às 21:11)

*Re: Discussão da organização do seguimento mensal*

Sigo com 18.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2009 às 21:14)

Vou agora com 19,2ºC...


----------



## Lightning (23 Abr 2009 às 21:16)

Está-se bem na rua!

19,8º
42% HR
1016 mb

Vento nulo e céu limpo.

Destaque para o pôr do sol bastante bonito.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2009 às 21:18)

Vince disse:


> Mr.Rigor, dei-me ao trabalho de medir no Google Earth, e foi exactamente a 3.288,13 metros da estação da BA



O meu rigor é contagiante. 

Também não era preciso tanto. 

---

A zona da Base Aérea é bastante baixa e é uma excepção climática da região de Sintra, por ter inversões térmicas consideráveis em noites de céu limpo e grandes aquecimentos diurnos nos dias de menos vento; a localização é privilegiada.


----------



## Lousano (23 Abr 2009 às 21:22)

Boa noite.

A mínima hoje foi de 7,8º e a máxima de 28,6º (menor do que a de ontem devido ao vento moderado que surgiu cerca das 15H00).

Neste momento ainda bem quente com 17,8º e vento fraco.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (23 Abr 2009 às 21:23)

Boas 

A mínima ficou-se pelos 14.9ºC (5:44) e a máxima nos 26.2ºC (14:59)

Sigo com:

19.5ºC

33%Hr

1014hpa


----------



## Teles (23 Abr 2009 às 21:55)

Boas, hoje por aqui o dia esteve de  céu limpo de manha e depois do meio dia começou a aparecer uns cirros que encheram o céu.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2009 às 22:11)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus._

---

Neste momento fazem-se sentir 15,9ºC por Mira-Sintra, sendo que a humidade se encontra nos 57%.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Abr 2009 às 22:44)

Extremos do dia:
14.3ºC
26.3ºC

De momento, 18.3ºC, céu pouco nublado.
Até amanhã!


----------



## Lightning (23 Abr 2009 às 22:44)

Amanhã já vai estar mais fresquinho comparando com o dia de hoje. 

Se agora tenho 17,6º amanhã por esta hora devo de ter uns 3 ou 4 graus a menos.


----------



## Teles (23 Abr 2009 às 23:49)

Hoje a temperatura máxima alcançou os 30.6  e a mínima foi de 13.5


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2009 às 23:52)

Ainda com *18,2 ºC* e céu limpo.

O vento sopra nulo ou fraco de Norte.


----------



## Henrique (24 Abr 2009 às 00:12)

*Extremos do dia 23:*
Temp. máx: 25,8ºC
Temp. min: 13,4ºC

Sigo agora com 17,6 e 51% Hr.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2009 às 07:11)

Bons Dias!

Noite mais fresca, a de hoje, com céu muito nublado por Fractus, e temperatura mínima de 11ºC

Neste momento sigo com 12ºC

Humidade nos 81%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2009 às 07:21)

Mínima de *13,4 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Oeste.

Espera-se hoje um dia mais agradável, pois a subida repentina da temperatura nestes últimos dias foi bastante violenta.


----------



## Teles (24 Abr 2009 às 07:53)

Bom dia!O dia começou com céu pouco nublado a este e muito nublado a oeste por nuvens baixas,temperatura minima desta manha 11.4, temperatura actual 12.2


----------



## thunderboy (24 Abr 2009 às 08:18)

Bom dia
Noite mais quente que nos últimos dias sendo a mínima apenas de 10.4ºC.
Agora sigo com 14.6ºC, 71% Hr, 1015.2hPa e vento rcaco de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Abr 2009 às 09:01)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 11.5ºC
Neste momento estão 17.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Abr 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia!
Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Temperatura nos 18.3ºC, após mínima de 14ºC.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1015hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (24 Abr 2009 às 10:11)

13.7Cº ás 8.00


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Abr 2009 às 11:51)

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está  com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Abr 2009 às 12:01)

A temperatura, como seria de prever, está bem mais preguiçosa para subir hoje.
Sigo com 20.5ºC, e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas...
Vento moderado.


----------



## Teles (24 Abr 2009 às 12:26)

Por aqui continua o céu com muitos cirros


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2009 às 12:54)

Boas
Tive de mínima 13,9ºC...

O dia está bem mais fresco hoje e enquanto ontem tinha já 26/27ºC a esta hora hoje tenho 20,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2009 às 13:04)

Bom dia!

Por aqui vento forte de norte.
Alguns cirrus e algumas nuvens baixas a oeste.

A temperatura está nos 17,8ºC
A humidade nos 55%.

-------------------

*
Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 15,1ºC
Tmáx: 27,3ºC -  a mais alta do ano.


----------



## Lightning (24 Abr 2009 às 13:46)

Falta um para os 2000 

Dados actuais:

20,7º
50% HR
1014 mb

Vento moderado com rajadas e céu nublado por nuvens altas. 

Onde é que será que vou escrever o meu post nº2000?


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2009 às 13:58)

O vento já se faz sentir com intensidade! Neste momento sopra a 46,4 km/h de N (360º), com um valor máximo de *50,7 km/h* de NNE (22º), pelas 13:13!

Temperatura nos 16,5ºC

Humidade nos 65% e pressão a 1016 hPa!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2009 às 14:04)

Valor actual de *20,4 ºC* e vento moderado de NO.

O vento tem soprado moderado, tendo-se registado um valor máximo de *41,8 km/h*, o que tem impedido um maior aquecimento.


----------



## meteo (24 Abr 2009 às 14:04)

Lightning disse:


> Falta um para os 2000
> 
> Dados actuais:
> 
> ...



Deveria ser num tópico de trovoada 
Por aqui dia completamente diferente dos anteriores..Muito vento,algumas nuvens altas e temperatura fresquita!


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Abr 2009 às 14:55)

Céu a aumentar de nebulosidade...
Temperatura nos 20.6ºC, vento moderado...
Será que os 21.4ºC que já estiveram foram a máxima do dia?


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Abr 2009 às 14:59)

Bom, irei passar o fds a S. Martinho do Porto e não vou levar o pc, por isso provavelmente não postarei, a não ser que me apeteça gastar €3 de telemóvel para aceder à net...
Logo se vê...
Bom fim de semana, pessoal, despeço-me com 20.5ºC e muitas nuvens a chegar...


----------



## vitamos (24 Abr 2009 às 15:55)

Boa tarde!

Dia com céu muito nublado e bem menos abafado que ontem. Vento fraco, um vento que no entanto indicia a mudança... curta, demasiado temporária...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2009 às 16:02)

A temperatura máxima foi de *17,6º*C pelas 12:54! Actualmente tenho 15,5ºC, e o céu encontra-se encoberto por Cumulus. A humidade encontra-se nos 70%!

Vento a 21,2 km/h de N (360º)
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (24 Abr 2009 às 16:27)

Vento moderado de NO e céu muito nublado por cumulus.
Máxima 19.8ºC, cerca de 10.8ºC mais baixa que a de ontem.
Agora estão 17.8ºC.


----------



## stormy (24 Abr 2009 às 17:41)

16.4Cº neste momento


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2009 às 18:21)

Neste momento tenho 14,4ºC e o vento continua a soprar moderado, nos 23,4 km/h de NNE (22º), actualmente!

Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,0ºC/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Abr 2009 às 18:23)

Boa tarde

Neste momento estão 21.1ºC, o céu está com algumas nuvens e o vento sopra por vezes moderado de NW.

Extremos De Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.0ºC
T.Minima: 11.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2009 às 18:45)

Valor máximo de *21,3 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2009 às 19:16)

Tive uma máxima de apenas 21,0ºC...a mínima foi de 13,9ºC!!

Agora sigo com 15,9ºC, 57%HR, 1014hpa e vento moderado... a rajada máxima vai em 45,5km/h W...


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Abr 2009 às 20:14)

Bom início de noite e bom fim-de-semana a todos 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *15 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *59 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 31 km/h*
_Pressão: *1014.9 mb*
________________________
Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2009 às 20:58)

Final de tarde com bastantes nuvens e vento moderado.

A temperatura desceu significativamente em relação a ontem e registam-se já *14,1 ºC* no momento.


----------



## Lightning (24 Abr 2009 às 21:02)

Dados actuais:

14,5º
63% HR
1015 mb

Vento moderado a forte e céu pouco nublado, com tencêndia para muito nublado.


----------



## stormy (24 Abr 2009 às 21:18)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Final de tarde com bastantes nuvens e vento moderado.
> 
> A temperatura desceu significativamente em relação a ontem e registam-se já *14,1 ºC* no momento.



estou com 23.4Cº......EM CASA
na rua, vento moderado com rajadas, ceu pouco nublado por alguns cumulus e13.3Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2009 às 21:23)

stormy disse:


> na rua, vento moderado com rajadas, ceu pouco nublado por alguns cumulus e13.3Cº



A termo de comparação, estou com *13,6 ºC* actualmente.

O vento até tem vindo a acalmar um pouco.


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2009 às 21:33)

Vou neste momento com 14,1ºC, 63%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## stormy (24 Abr 2009 às 21:39)

despeço-me com 13.1Cº
boas noites a todos


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2009 às 22:16)

Neste momento já levo 11,4ºC! Está muito mais frio que nos últimos dias!

Humidade nos 63%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,5ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2009 às 22:43)

Estabelece-se uma nova mínima, com os *12,9 ºC* actuais.


----------



## Lightning (24 Abr 2009 às 22:49)

Dados actuais:

13,5º
56% HR

Vento moderado e céu pouco nublado. A diferença da temperatura em relação a ontem à mesma hora é grande.  Uma diferença de quase 8 graus.


----------



## Teles (24 Abr 2009 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui a maxima não passou dos 18.5 grande diferença em comparação ao dia de ontem
Neste momento está uma temperatura de 12.1 e céu limpo com vento moderado que aumenta a sensação de frio


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2009 às 23:01)

Tenho agora 13,2ºC e 62%HR com vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2009 às 23:45)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)







_Dia de céu, alternando entre o pouco nublado e o encoberto, por Cumulus e Fractus._

---

Neste momento tenho 11,3ºC de temperatura, e 66% de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2009 às 23:55)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,6 ºC*
Tx: *21,3 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## meteo (25 Abr 2009 às 00:13)

Boas noites
POr aqui diminuição do vento,mas noite muito fresca comparando com as anteriores..Amanha á noite deve vir ai a chuvinha


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2009 às 00:30)

Por aqui também se notou bem a diferença

Tmáx do dia 23: 27,3ºC
Tmáx do dia 24: 18,3ºC

Diferença de 9ºC.


Por agora 11ºC e vento fraco a moderado de norte.
Durante o dia soprou sempre forte.


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2009 às 08:50)

agora 13.1Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Abr 2009 às 09:18)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 10.4ºC.
Por agora estão 14.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Bom Feriado para todos


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mínima de 9,6ºC.

Por agora vento moderado de norte, 12,1ºC e 52%.
Céu nublado.

Já se fazem passear por aí alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Lightning (25 Abr 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia 

Dados actuais:

15,2º
51% HR
1016 mb

Vento moderado e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2009 às 10:37)

sigo com 14.9Cº depois deter chegado a 15.3Cº


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2009 às 10:38)

Agora um aguaceiro fraco:d


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2009 às 10:41)

stormy disse:


> Agora um aguaceiro fraco:d



Por aqui também.
Molhou a estrada e as janelas, mas não chegou a 0,2mm.

A temperatura caiu para os 11,3ºC.


----------



## Lightning (25 Abr 2009 às 11:04)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui também.
> Molhou a estrada e as janelas, mas não chegou a 0,2mm.



Eles vêm aí 

A norte de mim já passou um aguaceiro que descarregou por cima de Lisboa (foi o que me pareceu).  

Também já caíram umas pingas aqui, mas nem deu para molhar a estrada.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2009 às 11:33)

Bom Dia!

Noite fresca, com *10,3ºC* de temperatura mínima! Apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco há pouco, mas o pluviómetro nada registou!

Neste momento tenho 13,6ºC, e o sol brilha!

Humidade nos 51%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +1,3ºC/h


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2009 às 11:53)

Boas
Aqui tive uma mínima de 10,7ºC...

Ainda a pouco caiu um aguaceiro mas fraco!não deu para registar nada, sigo com 13,8ºC, 55%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco quase nulo...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Abr 2009 às 11:54)

Por aqui á pouco também caiu um aguaceiro fraco. Neste momento estão 16.1ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de N e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2009 às 12:18)

Vão aparecendo umas nuvens vindas de NW bastante escuras na base aquela cor característica das trovoadas 

15,5ºC
46%HR
1016hpa
6,6km/h NW
Ponto de orvalho:3,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2009 às 12:32)

A temperatura mantém-se estável, nos 13,4ºC actualmente!

O céu apresenta bastantes Cumulus, e a humidade encontra-se nos 49%


----------



## kikofra (25 Abr 2009 às 13:19)

Bem pessoal depois de 2 dias em Espanha, Santiago de Compostela estou de volta. Podesse dizer que a temperatura do dia 23 para o dia 24 caiu a pique. A noite de 23 passei um calor infernal, e dia 24 passei um frio infernal. Dia 24 de manha chovei fraco com alguns periodos de moderado. De tarde não sei pois ja nao la me encontrava. Depois ponho algumas fotos no sitio apropriado


----------



## Lousano (25 Abr 2009 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.

A mínima foi de 5,3º e a máxima de 14,7º

Neste momento 13,3º, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Abr 2009 às 14:34)

Boas tardes
Mínima de 9.8ºC
Máxima de 16.2ºC
Aguaceiros de tempos a tempos, mas fracos.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2009 às 14:41)

A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de apenas *14,3ºC*! Neste momento tenho 14,1ºC, humidade a 56% e pressão a 1015 hPa

O vento sopra moderado, nos 25,6 km/h actualmente, de NO (315º)


----------



## Lightning (25 Abr 2009 às 15:05)

Dados actuais:

16,4º
43% HR
Pressão a descer, nos 1014 mb

Vento moderado com rajadas e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2009 às 15:40)

Tenho a minha web cam em directo para quem quiser ver é clicar na minha assinatura onde diz A minha web cam 

16,7ºC


----------



## vitamos (25 Abr 2009 às 15:59)

Boa tarde.

Ceu muito nublado por Coimbra, vento fraco. Alguns aguaceiros fracos pela hora de almoço. A sul interessantes cumulus... Mas por aqui as abertas começam a ser maiores.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2009 às 16:15)

Vou sair mas a web fica ligada...


----------



## raposo_744 (25 Abr 2009 às 16:30)

Viva amigos
Aqui pelo centro de Porugal mais propriamente em Alváres (40 klm da Lousa)
acabou de cair uma chuva que deu para molhar bem o chão.O vento é fraco a moderado e a temperatura agora está nos 14.4cº


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2009 às 16:31)

Muito boa tarde

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *16 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *59 %*
_Vento: *W a 28 km/h*
_Pressão: *1014.9 mb*
______________________
Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado.
Diante do meu campo de visão observo alguns cumulus a leste, mas dispersos.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Abr 2009 às 19:41)

Reportando hoje e amanhã a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) sigo de momento com 13.9ºC.
Durante o dia até ao momento não houve precepitação.


----------



## Lousano (25 Abr 2009 às 20:43)

Por aqui já existiu um aguaceiro e neste momento já estão uns frescos 7,6º


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Abr 2009 às 21:06)

Boa tarde!!
regressei agora de Coimbra com aguaceiros quase sempre moderados a fortes!!

Em casa constatei que nem uma pinga por aqui caiu!! 
Esta zona está amaldiçoada!
Neste momento, céu nublado e vento moderado,
Temp: 13,5ºC
Hr: 63%
Pressão: 1012 hpa.
Segundo as imagens de satelite o desenvolvimento aqui vindo do mar é uma realidade e possivelmente ainda sou brindado esta noite com umas trovoadas


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Abr 2009 às 21:13)

Finalmente!!

Já chove moderadamente


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Abr 2009 às 23:09)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.9ºC
T.Minima: 10.4ºC

Neste momento estão 13.7ºC e ainda não chove.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Abr 2009 às 23:21)

Aguaceiros fracos há uma hora e aguaceiros moderados ao fim de tarde
Não espero nada hoje


----------



## squidward (25 Abr 2009 às 23:55)

por aqui os aguaceiros caíram no final da tarde. *10.5ºC*


----------



## kikofra (26 Abr 2009 às 01:17)

eu ja vi uns 2 relampagos entre as 21:10 e as 22:00 nao sei precisar bem as horas


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2009 às 02:34)

Vim agora da Arrábida e trovoada 0 chuva muita principalmente na serra com algum nevoeiro junto ao chão!

começou a chover por volta das 21h e não parou desde ai...vou com 3,1mm acumulados...


----------



## Lousano (26 Abr 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia.

A mínima de hoje foi de 2,5º

Neste momento 8,3º, vento fraco e nevoeiro.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Abr 2009 às 10:48)

Olá

Hoje pela Aroeira registei uma mínima de 9.0ºC
Sigo com 14.2ºC, céu parcialmente coberto e vento moderado.
De assinalar a chuva que caíu de noite e madrugada sendo por vezes forte!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Abr 2009 às 11:40)

Bom dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.8ºC, de salientar que durante a madrugada choveu fraco.Neste momento estão 18.0ºC , o vento soprta moderado de N e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2009 às 12:15)

Bom dia.

Cheguei a casa às 6:27h, regressado do Cabo Espichel, tendo presenciado a mínima do dia, de *9,7 ºC*.

Agora, o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra moderado a forte de Norte, com apenas *0,8 mm* de precipitação acumulada desde as 0h.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Abr 2009 às 13:15)

Sígo com 16.7ºC, céu com bastantes nuvens e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2009 às 13:59)

Boa Tarde!

Noite chuvosa, até cerca das 3:00, tendo acumulado *2,1mm* de precipitação. Ontem, entre as 21:30 e as 23:59, acumulei *4,3mm*!

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 8ºC

Neste momento tenho 14,1ºC

Humidade nos 47%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 35,3 km/h de NNO (338º), com um valor máximo de *53,7 km/h* de N (360º), pelas 11:17
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,2ºC/h


----------



## meteo (26 Abr 2009 às 14:08)

Depois da noite chuvosa,uma tarde muito ventosa..vento moderado a forte,com céu pouco nublado ..


----------



## Lousano (26 Abr 2009 às 14:18)

Neste momento 16,2º, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2009 às 15:08)

A temperatura encontra-se agora nos 13,9ºC, após uma descida aos 13,4ºC!

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus, e o vento sopra moderado a forte, estando nos 23,4 km/h, de NNO (338º), neste momento...

Humidade nos 51%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2009 às 16:04)

Muito boa tarde 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *16 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *51 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 39 km/h, 57 km/h*
_Pressão: *1016.9 mb*
______________________
Céu pouco nublado com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2009 às 17:15)

A temperatura máxima foi de *15,1ºC* às 16:25! Neste momento tenho 14,3ºC, e o vento continua a soprar moderado, por vezes forte. A rajada máxima mantém-se nos 53,7 km/h.

A humidade encontra-se estável, nos 55%

Pressão a 1018 hPa


Os Cumulus continuam a preencher o céu...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2009 às 17:15)

A temperatura tem tido alguns picos devido à forte intensidade do vento, que instabiliza a evolução da temperatura.

Deste modo, a máxima já foi estabelecida, tendo sido de *17,7 ºC*.

A mínima observada foi de *9,7 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Abr 2009 às 17:58)

Olá pessoal!
Após dois dias de ausência, eis que regresso ao local habitual.
Por São Martinho do Porto, cumpre destacar o frio que esteve hoje, e, principalmente, o vento.
Vento forte, com rajadas muito fortes, como há muito não via por aquelas bandas.
Choveu bem de ontem para hoje, e a mínima foi, por lá, de 9.6ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Abr 2009 às 18:01)

Por agora, vou seguindo com 16ºC, 1016hpa, céu nublado com abertas, e vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2009 às 18:53)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,7 ºC*
Tx: *17,7 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,8 mm*


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Abr 2009 às 19:38)

Por aqui sigo com 13,5ºC após uma máxima de 16,0ºC, vento moderado com rajadas fortes e céu nublado por cumulus

1018,8hPa
62% humidade
mínima de 9,2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2009 às 20:50)

Bom início de noite

Agora por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *14 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *59 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 30 km/h*
_Pressão: *1019.0 mb*
______________________
Céu pouco nublado com vento de momento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2009 às 20:59)

Ontem, a precipitação acumulada atingiu o valor de *5,0 mm*.

---

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Norte.

Valores actuais de *13,4 ºC* e *64 %*, com a pressão a subir, estando de momento nos *1020,2 hPa*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2009 às 21:14)

Neste momento encontro-me com 12,2ºC. A temperatura desce ao ritmo de -0,5ºC/h, e a humidade encontra-se nos 70% e a pressão nos 1020 hPa!

Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,9ºC

O céu continua muito nublado por Cumulus, com maior incidência a NO.


----------



## stormy (26 Abr 2009 às 21:26)

sigo com 12.9Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Abr 2009 às 21:57)

Vai arrefecendo tranquilamente, sigo com 12.7ºC, e algumas (não muitas) nuvens no céu...


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2009 às 22:00)

Por aqui algumas nuvens e 11,6ºC.

A precipitação hoje ficou em 1,3mm.
Ontem em 5,2mm.

O que dá um total de 6,5mm.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2009 às 22:23)

Boas

A noite de ontem foi de alguma chuva moderada e persistente durante umas 5/6horas que acumulou 4,2mm...

A mínima de hoje foi de 10,1ºC e a máxima de 17,2ºC a rajada máxima foi de 45km/h...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2009 às 23:46)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)







_Madrugada de chuva, e dia de céu muito nublado por Cumulus._

---

Neste momento tenho 11,2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (27 Abr 2009 às 00:04)

Sei que não vim cá hoje. Não pude.

Extremos: 7.5ºC/16.3ºC
Dia muito ventoso.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2009 às 07:08)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado, e temperatura mínima de 10ºC. Neste momento, o céu está ameaçador, a NO, e sigo ainda com 10ºC!

Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


Até logo!


----------



## thunderboy (27 Abr 2009 às 08:09)

Bom dia
Mínima de 9.1ºC

Dados actuais:
11.6ºC
Hr79%
1018.8hPa
Vento fraco NO


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Abr 2009 às 08:47)

Bom dia!
O dia amanhece muito nublado a norte, e com algumas abertas a sul.
A mínima foi de 10.5ºC, e de momento, sigo com 14.9ºC.
Vento fraco, pressão nos 1018hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Abr 2009 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 7.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Ontem dia 26 de Abril:

T.Máxima: 22.7ºC
T.Minima: 9.8ºC


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2009 às 10:09)

ás 7.50 12.6Cº na encarnação


----------



## Teles (27 Abr 2009 às 10:29)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado,temperatura num sobe e desce entre os 17 e 18 graus


----------



## vitamos (27 Abr 2009 às 10:30)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco... Não chove nem faz sol, nem frio nem calor... Uma manhã "desinteressante".


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Abr 2009 às 11:36)

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento é nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Abr 2009 às 12:03)

Céu muito nublado com abertas esporádicas.
O vento está a aumentar de intensidade.
A temperatura segue nos 18.7ºC.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Abr 2009 às 12:45)

boas tardes, por aqui neste momento céu muito nublado, com 15,2ºC 1016de mb e um HR de 64% nemnem faz sol


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Abr 2009 às 13:26)

A temperatura já esteve nos 19.7ºC, estando agora nos 18ºC...
Continua sem cair um pingo que seja, embnora o céu vá estando carregado.


----------



## vitamos (27 Abr 2009 às 14:36)

Já pingou por aqui, embora pouco. O céu apresenta agora boas abertas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2009 às 14:55)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *11,2 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NO, com um valor actual de *18,3 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Abr 2009 às 15:24)

Máxima de 19.0ºC até agora

Actual 18.3ºC


----------



## Teles (27 Abr 2009 às 15:52)

Por aqui céu com umas boas abertas, temperatura actual é de 18.9


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Abr 2009 às 16:44)

Olá

Sigo com 17.6ºC


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2009 às 17:19)

sigo com 17.2Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Abr 2009 às 17:34)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 20.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.1ºC
T.Minima: 7.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2009 às 19:26)

Boas tardes!

Neste momento encontro-me com 14,9ºC, depois de uma temperatura máxima de *16,4ºC*!

Durante o dia de hoje, o céu manteve-se muito nublado a encoberto por Cumulus. A humidade manteve-se alta, e o vento soprou fraco a moderado, com um valor máximo de *31,6 km/h* de O (270º), pelas 16:31!

Neste momento, humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,2ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2009 às 19:48)

Máxima de *18,4 ºC*.

Tarde de céu muito nublado e vento moderado a forte de NO.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Abr 2009 às 20:02)

Sigo com 15.2ºC

A pressão está nos 1018.3 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2009 às 20:04)

Bom início de noite 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *16 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *68 %*
_Vento: *W a 19 km/h*
_Pressão: *1017.9 mb*
___________________

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (27 Abr 2009 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui morrinha que já deixou tudo molhado.
Temperatura actual é de 13.8


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2009 às 21:07)

teles disse:


> Boas, por aqui morrinha que já deixou tudo molhado.
> Temperatura actual é de 13.8



Morrinha também por aqui.
Mas 0,0mm embora a estrada já esteja molhada.
13,5ºC e 83% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2009 às 21:11)

Também já está a morrinhar por aqui.

Temperatura nos *15,0 ºC* e *77 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2009 às 21:25)

A morrinha cai constante... No entanto, ainda nada acumulei...

A temperatura encontra-se nos 13ºC, e a humidade nos 85%*

Pressão a 1018 hPa e vento fraco, nos 7,9 km/h de ONO (292º)


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## meteo (27 Abr 2009 às 21:27)

E está a chover fraco!


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2009 às 21:29)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Também já está a morrinhar por aqui.
> 
> Temperatura nos *15,0 ºC* e *77 %* de humidade relativa.



Olá
Por aqui já morrinhou até que surgiram pequenas abertas e agora tal não se verifica.


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2009 às 21:34)

ceu muito nublado por cumulus , estratocumulus e altoestratus com chuviscos ocasionais; vento moderado e 14.1Cº


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Abr 2009 às 21:49)

Por aquí já esteve a chover fraco, mas por agora só caem microgotas que só são visíveis quando se olha para o candeeiro até parece que flutuam!
Sigo com 14.1ºC.

Pressão nos 1018.4 hPa.


----------



## stormy (27 Abr 2009 às 22:03)

13.8cº...


----------



## rbsmr (27 Abr 2009 às 22:22)

Desde há uma hora que chove, pelas bandas de Sacavém até Lisboa... Primeiro uns chuviscos envergonhados... agora já molha bem... Não Não é o dilúvio mas é preciosa a chovinha....

Segundo as imagens de satélite para estar aberto um corredor desde a Islândia até à P.I....
Surpresa???





EDIT:
Caramba!!! Quando acabei de escrever o post parou a chuva!


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2009 às 22:37)

Boas

Dia cinzento por aqui com uma máxima de apenas 18,6ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2009 às 22:39)

Continua a chover fraco, com um valor actual de *13,7 ºC*.

Já foram acumulados *0,4 mm* desde há pouco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2009 às 22:49)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,2 ºC*
Tx: *18,4 ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2009 às 23:20)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)






_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto, com chuva fraca pela manhã e agora, à noite!_

---

Neste momento tenho 12ºC e a morrinha parou...


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Abr 2009 às 23:37)

Extremos do dia:

10.5ºC
20.1ºC

De momento, sigo com 13.6ºC e vão caindo uns chuviscos, sendo que em Lisboa, ainda choveu qualquer coisa...


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2009 às 02:02)

Por aqui não há nada de interessante a dizer.

Neste momento 10,4º, vento fraco, períodos de chuviscos.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2009 às 07:13)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado/encoberto por Fractus. Pode ter caído um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, mas o pluviómetro nada contabilizou. A temperatura mínima foi de 12ºC, e neste momento mantenho os 12ºC.

Humidade nos 85%*
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de O (270º)


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2009 às 07:21)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *13,1 ºC*.

Acumulados *0,2 mm* durante a noite.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia!
O dia amanhece com céu nublado com abertas, tendo já caído umas pingas...
A temperatura mínima foi de 13.4ºC, estando agora nos 15.3ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Abr 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 13.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.8ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## vitamos (28 Abr 2009 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado. Durante a noite e madrugada foram caindo alguns chuviscos.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2009 às 09:46)

Por aqui vai ameaçando chover a qualquer momento.
A temperatura está já nos 16.3ºC...


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2009 às 11:01)

Bom dia, por aqui céu nublado, por vezes vão aparecendo algumas abertas onde o sol vai espreitando.
Temperatura actual é de 17.1


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2009 às 11:53)

Já caíram uns pingos, mas nada que um pluviómetro (que terei brevemente) se digne registar.
De momento, céu muito nublado, e 18.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

Por aqui neste momento estão 18.3ºC e o céu está nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2009 às 12:49)

Bom dia!

Ontem a chuva fraca ao inicio da noite, acabou por render 1,3mm. Não estava à espera.

Assim sendo vou com um total de 47,4mm acumulados este mês, cerca de 68% em relação ao normal. 

Por agora muitas nuvens mas sem chuva à vista.
Temperatura nos 16,6ºC e 59% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco a moderado de noroeste.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2009 às 14:09)

O céu alternou entre o muito nublado e encoberto durante toda a manhã. Neste momento está encoberto, e a temperatura encontra-se nos 16,0ºC.

A humidade está nos 64%

Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2009 às 14:47)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.

Valor actual de *17,9 ºC* e apenas *0,2 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## fsl (28 Abr 2009 às 16:34)

Em Oeiras:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 28-04-09 16:17) 
Temperatura: 18.0°C Wind chill: 18.0°C Humidade: 64%  Ponto Condensação: 11.1°C  
Pressão: 1019.7 mb Vento: 14.5 km/hr  NNW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.2 mm


----------



## thunderboy (28 Abr 2009 às 16:43)

Boas tardes
Extremos 12.3ºC/18.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2009 às 17:32)

Valor máximo de *19,6 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado, embora com boas abertas, e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2009 às 17:40)

Boas

Tive de mínima 13,1ºC e de máxima 19,6ºC...Dia muito cinzento como os últimos 2 dias! mas sem registar qualquer precipitação...

Agora sigo com 18,7ºC, 50%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco...a rajada máxima até agora é de  31,5km/h NW...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Abr 2009 às 18:02)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.1ºC
T.Minima: 13.6ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (28 Abr 2009 às 18:14)

Boas 

A mínima foi de 12.6ºC (6:58) e a máxima de 18.1ºC (16:16)

Sigo com 

17.5ºC

48%Hr

1019hpa

Vento fraco NW


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2009 às 19:15)

A temperatura máxima foi de *16,9ºC* pelas 12:29! Neste momento encontro-me com 14ºC, e humidade nos 74%.

O céu encontra-se muito nublado!

Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de NNO (338º)


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Abr 2009 às 20:15)

Olá

Extremos do dia:
Temperatura máx.: 18.2ºC
Temperatura mín.: 12.5ºC

Sigo com 14.5ºC.
Pressão nos 1020.4 hPa.

O dia de hoje foi caracterizado por uma manhã cinzenta, tendo ocorrido um aguaçeiro fraco de chuva, a parte da tarde caracaterizou-se com céu pouco nublado, periodicamente muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Abr 2009 às 20:27)

Bom início de noite 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *16 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *68 %*
_Vento: *NW a 20 km/h*
_Pressão: *1020.0 mb*
___________________

Céu nublado mas com boas abertas.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Abr 2009 às 21:22)

Sigo com 13.3ºC.
Pressão a 1020.9 hPa.


----------



## stormy (28 Abr 2009 às 22:15)

sigo com 14.3Cº


----------



## Saul Monteiro (28 Abr 2009 às 22:50)

Dados actuais:

13.3ºC

74%Hr

1020hpa

Vento 4km/h N


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2009 às 23:12)

Extremos do dia:

13.4ºC
20.6ºC

De momento, 13.6ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2009 às 23:40)

Noite calminha como todas as restantes  

13,4ºC
73%HR
1021hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2009 às 02:16)

Chegado a casa do belo jantar meteorológico, reporto *14,2 ºC* de temperatura e uma humidade relativa de *79 %*.

Cai uma morrinha muito ténue e, até agora, ainda não se registou qualquer precipitação, o vento sopra muito fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2009 às 07:16)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu encoberto, e alguma morrinha. A temperatura mínima foi de 12ºC, e neste momento encontro-me com 13ºC.

Humidade nos 79%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## Teles (29 Abr 2009 às 08:10)

Bom dia, por aqui morrinha e uma temperatura de 13.2


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2009 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 14.4ºC
Neste momento estão 15.5ºC e o céu está encoberto.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia!
Por aqui, céu muito nublado,14.8ºC.
Mínima de 13.3ºC


----------



## vitamos (29 Abr 2009 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

Chuva fraca e persistente desde as 9h. O céu encontra-se encoberto.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2009 às 11:53)

Por aqui neste momento estão 18.2ºC e o céu está muito nublado, de referir que já caiu uma morrinha muito fraca.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (29 Abr 2009 às 11:56)

Bom dia!
Sigo co céu muito nublado, já pingou, neste momento estão 15,7ºC


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2009 às 11:57)

ás 7.58 14.0Cº


----------



## mocha (29 Abr 2009 às 12:19)

Por aqui amanheceu cinzento e continua, a pouco cairam uns pingos ma nada de especial, tenho saudades de uma boa trovoada, venha la maio para ver se me sai a lotaria


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2009 às 12:25)

Ora muito boa tarde!

O céu mantém-se encoberto, o vento sopra fraco a moderado, sendo o seu valor máximo até ao momento de *19,8 km/h*, a humidade encontra-se nos 68%, e a temperatura nos 15,4ºC!

Pressão nos 1021 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2009 às 12:26)

O céu está totalmente coberto, nem uma réstea de sol...
Nem de chuva, por sinal...
19.8ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2009 às 12:44)

Boas!

Aqui a mínima foi de 12,9ºC...

Até agora nem um raio de sol para amostra! dia muito cinzento e chuviscou um pouco de manha! agora sigo com uma temperatura de 16,2ºc, 73%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2009 às 13:52)

stormy disse:


> ás 7.58 14.0Cº



Às 7:57h, na minha estação, *14,2 ºC*. 

---

Tarde de céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SO.

Caiu alguma morrinha durante a noite, mas não chegou sequer a atingir o valor de *0,2 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2009 às 14:48)

O céu continua encoberto, e a temperatura é de 15,6ºC, estagnada. A humidade encontra-se nos 69% e o vento sopra moderado, nos 22,0 km/h!


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2009 às 14:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Às 7:57h, na minha estação, *14,2 ºC*.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



sigo com 17.9Cº após ter atingido os 18.1Cº há cerca de 15min


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2009 às 14:57)

stormy disse:


> sigo com 17.9Cº após ter atingido os 18.1Cº há cerca de 15min



Apenas *16,5 ºC* e a máxima, até ao momento, foi de *17,3 ºC*.

O céu continua muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de OSO.

---

Valor mínimo de *13,6 ºC*.


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2009 às 15:07)

vai descendo....17.7Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2009 às 15:27)

Por aqui, 20.6ºC, e céu muito nublado...


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Abr 2009 às 15:35)

Muito boa tarde 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *17 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *26 %*
_Vento: *WSW a 13 km/h*
_Pressão: *1022.0 mb*
____________________

Céu geralmente muito nublado e até ao momento sem chuva.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2009 às 15:39)

joseoliveira disse:


> _Humidade rel.: *26 %*



Humidade relativa a *26 %* ? 

Que estação costumas consultar ? 

Por aqui, está nos *66 %* e o céu está muito nublado, pelo que deverá haver alguma homogeneidade de valores de temperatura e humidade e esse valor de humidade que reportaste deixou-me curioso.


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2009 às 16:39)

a temperatura desce muito lentamente...17.5Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2009 às 17:17)

Um plano interessante da estação, obtido agora com a chegada de mais nebulosidade.

Temperatura de *16,7 ºC* e *64 %* de humidade relativa, vento fraco de OSO.


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2009 às 17:33)

16.8cº


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2009 às 18:02)

Por aqui, 19.4ºC, e o céu muito nublado...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2009 às 18:51)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está muito nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.5ºC
T.Minima: 14.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2009 às 19:01)

O Sol não brilhou todo o dia. A temperatura máxima foi de *16,1ºC* e neste momento encontro-me com 15,9ºC, estando a humidade nos 72%!

Pressão a 1021 hPa e vento nos 8,6 km/h de ONO (292º), com uma rajada máxima de *28,1 km/h* de NO pelas 15:55.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2009 às 19:28)

Finalmente vejo o sol, mas é uma nesga num mar de nuvens que o rodeia.
Temperatura nos 17.9ºC, após máxima de 21.9ºC.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2009 às 19:56)

Por Setúbal a mínima foi de 12,9ºC e a máxima foi de 18,7ºC...a rajada máxima foi de 24,8km/h

Agora finalmente espreita o sol e a temperatura é de 16,4ºC...


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2009 às 20:41)

Céu muito carregado... 16.1ºC, mas parece que está bem menos, pois o vento está muito fresco...


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2009 às 21:16)

agora 15.8Cº


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2009 às 21:29)

Neste momento encontro-me com 14,6ºC e o céu mantém-se encoberto...

Humidade nos 74%, e vento a 17,6 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2009 às 22:16)

Extremos do dia:

13.3ºC
21.9ºC

Céu muito nublado, 15.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2009 às 23:27)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)







_Dia de céu totalmente encoberto. O Sol não brilhou, e a humidadde manteve-se alta._

---

Neste momento tenho 14ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

Vou com 14,4ºC e 76%HR com um vento muito fraco...daqui a uma semana vou dizer a esta hora estou com 23ºC ou 24ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2009 às 23:53)

Noite amena, de céu muito nublado.

Valor actual de *15,0 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Abr 2009 às 00:05)

Etremos:17.5ºC/ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2009 às 01:11)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o dia 29 de Abril foi um dia de pasmaceira.
Céu encoberto, sem chuva, vento fraco.

A temperatura variou entre os 12,4ºC e os 17,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2009 às 07:12)

Bom Dia!

Mais uma noite de céu encoberto, com temperatura mínima de 13ºC. Actualmente mantenho os 13ºC.

Humidade nos 91%*
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de O (270º)


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Abr 2009 às 07:15)

Bom dia e bom fim-de-semana para todos 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *15 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *88 %*
_Vento: *W a 15 km/h*
_Pressão: *1020.0 mb*
___________________

Céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Teles (30 Abr 2009 às 07:57)

Bom dia, por aqui o dia continua com céu muito nublado, temperatura actual de14.4 e vai caindo uma morrinha constante


----------



## thunderboy (30 Abr 2009 às 08:10)

Bom dia
Mínima de 11.5ºC. Actualmente estão 12.9ºC, Hr90%.

Extremos de ontem:17.5ºC/12.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Abr 2009 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 13.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.3ºC, o céu está encoberto e está a chover, e não é aquela morrinha nem chuviscos é mesmo chuva.


----------



## vitamos (30 Abr 2009 às 09:55)

Bom dia!

Chuva fraca mas persistente durante a madrugada e manhã. Apesar de tudo bastante apreciável a quantidade de água caída até agora. E continua...


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2009 às 10:06)

ás 7.44 15.1Cº


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Abr 2009 às 10:36)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Chuva fraca mas persistente durante a madrugada e manhã. Apesar de tudo bastante apreciável a quantidade de água caída até agora. E continua...



Bom dia, aqui por Leiria cópia do que se passa em Coimbra sigo com 13,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2009 às 10:51)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *14,7 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de Oeste e um valor actual de *17,2 ºC*.


----------



## F_R (30 Abr 2009 às 11:01)

Boa dia

chuvinha fraca mas constante durante toda a manhã

Estão 13.7ºC
A mínima foi de 12.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Abr 2009 às 11:36)

Por aqui neste momento estão 16.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2009 às 11:41)

Bom dia!

Por aqui morrinha bem agora.
Vou com 0,2mm acumulados.

Temperatura nos 15,2ºC e humidade nos 82%.
Vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2009 às 11:45)

Vai chuviscando, mas ainda não foi registada qualquer precipitação.

A temperatura desceu dos *17,3 ºC* para os *15,3 ºC* no momento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Abr 2009 às 12:04)

Neste momento por aqui está a chuviscar


----------



## Lightning (30 Abr 2009 às 12:09)

Depois de algumas semanas desaparecido, eis que voltei. 

Dados actuais:

16,1º
96% HR
1022 mb

Vento fraco a moderado e chuviscos/chuva fraca.


----------



## vitamos (30 Abr 2009 às 12:21)

Céu pouco nublado neste momento! O regresso do sol em seu esplendor!


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2009 às 12:47)

vitamos disse:


> Céu pouco nublado neste momento! O regresso do sol em seu esplendor!



Aqui ainda muitas nuvens, mas o sol já domina.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de noroeste e já secou praticamente tudo o que a morrinha molhou.

0,4mm acumulados.
Num total mensal de 47,8mm.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Abr 2009 às 12:53)

Aqui a passagem da frente rendeu 0,8 mm. 

Agora avancemos para um período de seca com o AA.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2009 às 14:01)

Boa Tarde!

Neste momento encontro-me com 16,9ºC. A precipitação que caiu durante a manhã acumulou um exorbitante total de *0,0mm*!

Humidade nos 67%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 22,0 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,2


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2009 às 14:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Vai chuviscando, mas ainda não foi registada qualquer precipitação.
> 
> A temperatura desceu dos *17,3 ºC* para os *15,3 ºC* no momento.



que estranho...aqui no campo grande caiu chuva fraca por 30 min e o andre registrou 0.4mm mas a tua estaçao segue nos 0.0mm
agora ceu com periodos de muito nublado por cumulus


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2009 às 14:20)

Aqui tive de mínima 13,9ºC...

Durante o final da manha choveu mas fraco nem 1mm registei para despedida da instabilidade por muitos dias  

o Dia já se nota mais quentinho! vou com 20,1ºC, 61%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco a moderado...Céu muito nublado mas já com pequenas abertas...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Abr 2009 às 15:55)

boas, por aqui ja brilha o sol, despedida de abril e da chuva, até quando....?


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Abr 2009 às 16:19)

Boa tarde!
Manhã de céu muito nublado e com alguns aguaceiros fracos em Lisboa.
Por aqui o céu vai descobrindo estando já bem azul na maior parte dele.
A mínima foi de 14ºC, sendo que sigo agora com 20.3ºC, embora a temperatura já tenha ido aos 21.1ºC.
O vento segue fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Abr 2009 às 17:04)

Olá 

Sigo com 17.0ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2009 às 17:09)

A máxima foi de 21,0ºC...

Agora vou com 19,2ºC, 49%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (30 Abr 2009 às 17:15)

Máxima 19.9ºC
Precipitação acumulada:2.2mm


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2009 às 17:29)

sigo com 18.7Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2009 às 17:54)

stormy disse:


> que estranho...aqui no campo grande caiu chuva fraca por 30 min e o andre registrou 0.4mm mas a tua estaçao segue nos 0.0mm



O que choveu não chegou para acumular sequer *0,2 mm*, a intensidade foi bastante fraca e os chuviscos duraram pouco tempo.


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2009 às 17:56)

17.9Cº com ceu pouco nublado por cumulus


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2009 às 18:10)

Céu pouco nublado com abertas...cúmulos altos a Este, 18,7ºC, 52%HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Abr 2009 às 18:17)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por aqui estão 20.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.8ºC
T.Minima: 13.8ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Abr 2009 às 19:03)

Sigo com 16.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2009 às 19:50)

A temperatura máxima foi de *17,9ºC* pelas 17:28. Neste momento encontro-me com 14,9ºC, e o céu está muito nublado por Cumulus, sendo que estes foram reduzindo de número, com o avançar da tarde!

A humidade vai subindo, ao ritmo de +6,0%/h, estando nos 72% actualmente, sendo que a pressão se encontra nos 1022 hPa. O vento sopra fraco, de O (270º), com um valor máximo de *36,6 km/h* de NO (315º), pelas 11:41!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2009 às 20:33)

Fim de tarde ventoso e fresco.

Vi, há alguns minutos, à vinda para casa, um Opel Astra a marcar 16,5 ºC e outro a marcar 16,0 ºC.

Na estação, registavam-se *15,6 ºC* e uma humidade relativa de *68 %*, com o vento a soprar a uma velocidade média de *13,0 km/h*, do quadrante NO.

O valor máximo observado foi de *20,7 ºC*, aquando do vento calmo, pouco depois das 15h, tendo-se mantido uma temperatura relativamente constante até cerca das 17h.


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2009 às 20:45)

agora 14.8Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2009 às 20:49)

stormy disse:


> agora 14.8Cº



Ainda com *15,2 ºC* e céu cada vez mais limpo.


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2009 às 21:14)

14.5Cº


----------



## Saul Monteiro (30 Abr 2009 às 21:30)

Boas

Por aqui já se encontra céu limpo, a mínima é de  13.8ºC(21:30) e a máxima chegou aos 19.6ºC (15:49).

Sigo com:

13.8ºC

67%Hr

1022hpa

Vento fraco N


Fica aqui uma foto tirada ás 8:33h


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Abr 2009 às 21:48)

Despeço-me com 14.5ºC, céu limpo a anunciar o que aí vem nos próximos dias...

Extremos do dia:
14ºC
21.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2009 às 22:25)

Encontro-me, neste momento, com 12ºC, e o céu está muito nublado por Cumulus e Fractus.

A humidade encontra-se nos 78% e a pressão nos 1024 hPa, a subir ao ritmo de +1,0 hPa/h!


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2009 às 22:53)

despeço-me com 13.6Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2009 às 23:22)

Encontro-me de momento com *13,6 ºC* de temperatura, a mínima do dia até ao momento, e *76 %* de humidade relativa.

A pressão sobe exponencialmente, encontrando-se, de momento, nos *1024,7 hPa*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2009 às 23:25)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)






_O último dia do mês foi caracterizado por céu muito nublado/encoberto, e chuva fraca durante a manhã. No entanto, nenhuma precipitação foi contabilizada pelo pluviómetro._

---

Neste momento encontro-me com 12,6ºC (Temperatura mínima do dia)


----------



## Saul Monteiro (30 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: 19.6ºC (15:49)
T. Mínima: 12.7ºC (23:55)

Rajada máxima: 24.1km/h SW (11:41)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 01:11)

Extremos de dia 30:

Tm: *13,4 ºC*
Tx: *20,7 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------

